# Skills Assessment - AACA



## bumcykcyk (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone could help.

We are planning on emmigrating using the 175 Skilled Migration Visa, and we are at the start of the process, and about to get my skills assessed.

I have been working as an architect in the UK for over 5 years now. I did my Master degree in Architecture in Poland, but this is not automatically recognised by the RIBA (UK architects board).

The assessing body in Australia is the AACA, and was wondering if anyone had experience going through their recognition process? We would like to know

1. Is it possible to gain recognition with my Masters degree only. 
2. They dont seem to want any details about work experience, is it wise to submit this anyway, and are there any other documents we would be reccomended to send over and above what is required?

I am taking my Polish accreditation exams in June, and this would entitle me to be offically called an Architect in both the UK and Poland. We dont know if it best to wait until I've passed the exam, or submit now as we are desperate to get to Australia before starting a family.

Does anyone have experience of going through the AACA with this Polish (or any other non-recongnised UK) qualification?

Many thanks

Kamila


----------



## Shaun M (Jan 28, 2010)

*AACA Skills Assessment*

Hi Kamila,

I'm a UK qualified architect (since 1994) who emigrated to Brisbane in June 2009, and am currently going through the AACA process. I sent my academic equivalency application in last week.

I came over on a Spouse visa as I was under the impression that architects had been dropped from the Skilled Migrant programme due to the plentiful availability of local job candidates - I hope I'm wrong!

The AACA process happens in stages, the first of which is to establish 'equivalency' of the migrant's academic qualifications to those of Australia. 
They will only assess your professional experience once you've had a successful review of your academic qualifications, so there is no point in sending information on your work experience just yet - they would probably send it back & perhaps send back the whole application.
In theory it should make no difference whether your qualifications are Polish or British - they system is meant to be even handed, and UK qualifications (quite rightly) do not get any special recognition.
I would carefully go through the requirements listed on the AACA website, and make sure you provide no more or no less than they ask.

You will need to do the same registration process whether or not you are an EU/UK/Polish recognised architect, so there's no benefit in waiting, and I've been told the Aussie assessment process can take 4-6 months.

Once the academic assessment is done, the professional assessment includes 2 years of log sheets, including 1 year in Australia, so keep copies of any log sheets or timesheets you already have - the AACA logsheets have just gone online so you can start filling in (a year of) your UK experience for future use anytime.

Make sure you continue with your Polish qualifications now, otherwise you'd have to do the same process in reverse should you ever want to return to Europe - there's no mutual recognition of Architect qualifications between Australia and other countries (except New Zealand).

I hope this helps - any questions just ask....

Good luck!

Shaun M







bumcykcyk said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone could help.
> 
> We are planning on emmigrating using the 175 Skilled Migration Visa, and we are at the start of the process, and about to get my skills assessed.
> ...


----------



## Jeanie C Stewart (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello Shaun, 

I am also an UK registered architect (qualified in 2008) and entered the country on a Temporary Spouse visa. I have been in Sydney since April 2009 and have just started looking into getting registered here. 

I am wondering whether you have had to fill out Form R, and if you did, whether you know AACA recognises having a temporary spouse visa as having "a permanent residency status"; or do i need to wait for another year until I gain the full Spouse Visa?


Many thanks, 
Jeanie


----------



## Shaun M (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Jeanie,

I'm on a Class 309 Visa. From 'googling' Form R, it appears to relate to the Skilled Migrant programme, classes 475/487. My understanding is the spoue visa counts as 'permanent residency', but I've not had any feedback from AACA yet. I guess the worst case is that they'd sit on my application fr a year?

Hope you're enjoying Sydney!

Shaun







Jeanie C Stewart said:


> Hello Shaun,
> 
> I am also an UK registered architect (qualified in 2008) and entered the country on a Temporary Spouse visa. I have been in Sydney since April 2009 and have just started looking into getting registered here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sliwa (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Kamila...

I am in similar position. Don't know if my degree is enough to get 60 points for being an architect...

Can you let me know if you got some additional knowledge regarding australian assessment.

Regards,

Przemek


----------



## greenminds (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I would like to share my experience just recently about getting an assessment from AACA. I got my 5 year architectural bachelor degree in the Philippines and became registered there in 1995. As I am planning to migrate to Australia, I sent my formM (Provisional Assessment of Academic Qualifications in Architecture for Migration Purpose) last April together with the rest of listed requirements, all certified true copies. Just this week I received the result saying "not suitable" due to the opinion stated that my academic record does not evidence equivalence to an accredited professional course in architecture in Australia. Other than this general statement, the only specific comment was saying that my academic qualification failed to meet the minimum of 5 years full-time duration of architectural course, the core areas of study being design, technology, professional studies, history and communication. This made me shook my head for a minute and thinking where I failed on this. My credential gives it all. 
Now here’s the thing, there’s an attached form called “provisional assessment appeal form” by which I could lodge an appeal stating my disagreement and the reason to justify this and send this form to AACA together with another 4 sets of all the documents I submitted initially and ofcourse with another fee of 750Aus$. I am really torn between doing this appeal or not. I could hardly imagine that AACA could fail to see the weight of my credential against what is just mentioned above. Odd as it may seem but can anyone tell me if it’s quite normal that one has to go through justifying an appeal to end and satisfy the whole process? I am also wondering if it’s because of the country where I had my education, but as far as I know, Australia has opened its gate to multi-cultured migrants, thus would not be racial bias in its evaluation process. I do not mind spending another amount of time and money to lodge my appeal but I need to gain certain level of assurance that racial bias is not really the case here. I’m seeking some information if there are East-Asian (or Filipino in particular) Architects who made it to Australia as migrants. This would give me some hint of some chance to still make it if I push through with this appeal. Any information is much appreciated.


----------



## bumcykcyk (Jan 12, 2010)

Hm, I won't be able to help you with the appeal as I was recognized without any comments. My study subject sounds the same so not sure why you weren't recognized.

Sorry I can't help mate.


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

any architect who has got positive skill assessment and about to apply for EOI?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

pnk said:


> any architect who has got positive skill assessment and about to apply for EOI?


hey there..got apositive skills assessment from AACA last december. 

My paperwork is well underway - am only waiting for my mdes to be finalised before the Visa Grant - i applied before the new EOI kicked in place- May 2012 to be exact. 

Most Indian architects clear the assesment - esp if u are following the syllabus set out by COA. Rgds,


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> hey there..got apositive skills assessment from AACA last december.
> 
> My paperwork is well underway - am only waiting for my mdes to be finalised before the Visa Grant - i applied before the new EOI kicked in place- May 2012 to be exact.
> 
> Most Indian architects clear the assesment - esp if u are following the syllabus set out by COA. Rgds,


Nice to hear from you. Do we need to apply for RAE/RGE for getting job as an archiitect.
What do you plan to do? Please let me know.


----------



## alpva (Aug 21, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> hey there..got apositive skills assessment from AACA last december.
> 
> My paperwork is well underway - am only waiting for my mdes to be finalised before the Visa Grant - i applied before the new EOI kicked in place- May 2012 to be exact.
> 
> Most Indian architects clear the assesment - esp if u are following the syllabus set out by COA. Rgds,


hey.......
I would really appreciate if you could help me... i am Architect from mumbai and had applied for skill assessment...they have rejected mentioning "Not suitable for Architect" I have a masters degree from UK and a bachelors degree in Architecture from mumbai university... Could you please send the list of documents that you send them....or any details to aid your application...also did you go through some agent?
I would really be very gr8ful if you could help...
Thanks Alpva


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

alpva said:


> hey.......
> I would really appreciate if you could help me... i am Architect from mumbai and had applied for skill assessment...they have rejected mentioning "Not suitable for Architect" I have a masters degree from UK and a bachelors degree in Architecture from mumbai university... Could you please send the list of documents that you send them....or any details to aid your application...also did you go through some agent?
> I would really be very gr8ful if you could help...
> Thanks Alpva


Hey there- what i sent was all the 10 semester marks sheets (these outline the different subjects we learn) They were all certified. 
According to the AACA it is imperative you have 5 year long undergrad programme , a thesis (which we do in the fonal year) and practical work experience(during your course) in my case that was the entire 6th semester. (6 months) - they also look for a few compulsory subjects in your syllabus - those subjects are outlined in Form M itself. 

I did use an Agent - but they dont do anything extra other than forward your application. 
and give you the good or bad news. 

Really sorry to hear you were rejected. Maybe your Masters degree would help? 
Secondly, if you were rejected they must have cited a reason....


----------



## alpva (Aug 21, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hey there- what i sent was all the 10 semester marks sheets (these outline the different subjects we learn) They were all certified.
> According to the AACA it is imperative you have 5 year long undergrad programme , a thesis (which we do in the fonal year) and practical work experience(during your course) in my case that was the entire 6th semester. (6 months) - they also look for a few compulsory subjects in your syllabus - those subjects are outlined in Form M itself.
> 
> I did use an Agent - but they dont do anything extra other than forward your application.
> ...


Hello,
I had submitted all my certified 10 semester mark sheets, college transcripts also.
For thesis do we need to send any extra details, as i have not added anything apart from the title and few details that was required in the form. for us the required work experience was only for 3 and half months, and i had provided all the details regarding it.
Apart from that i had send my mark sheet of my masters also.

*The reason cited by AACA *"NOT Suitable for the occupation Architect for the purpose of migration to Australia because in the AACA's opinion the documentation submitted does not evidence equivalence to an accredited professional course in architecture from a recognized Australian School of Architecture" 

I would really appreciate if you could help me. 
Do I require to send any other documents apart from my 10 sem worksheets,my transcripts.
I am thinking of applying for a review.
Had you send your detailed syllabus also? or any extra details?
Hope to hear from u soon.....Thanks a lot
Alpva


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

alpva said:


> Hello,
> I had submitted all my certified 10 semester mark sheets, college transcripts also.
> For thesis do we need to send any extra details, as i have not added anything apart from the title and few details that was required in the form. for us the required work experience was only for 3 and half months, and i had provided all the details regarding it.
> Apart from that i had send my mark sheet of my masters also.
> ...



I am very sorry to hear that. what i did prior to applying, is contact all my Architect friends (also who studied with me in Uni) who were based in Australia. 
I asked them about the AACA and if they got through. They replied in the affirmative. 
In a way, i think if your Uni is already on their approved list 0 then it should not be a problem. 

With regards to the Thesis - i gave them the name of my thesis and a one liner on what it was all about. 

I think the 6 months training is a must. 

Also important are subjects like History, Communications, Technology & Design 

my subjects were (in no particular order) : 
technical English, 
History of Architecture (all sems) 
Structures (all sems)
Graphics (all sems) 
Design (all sems) 
Priniciples of Architecture
Modern Architecture
Building Construction (all sems) 
Professional Architecture
Interior Design 
Climatology
Computer Programming
Computational Practice
computer applications in architecture
Applied Mathematics
Free hand drawing & rendering
Architectural Model Making
Surverying & Levelling
architectural photography
Sociology
estimation
building services 
building specification
building economics
working drawings
architectural seminar
architectural acoustics
human settlements
professional practice
urban design
landscape architecture
principles of building conservation
Structures Thesis
Building Technology & Management
Architectural Theory & Research (recent trends)
Rural & Traditional Architecture
Advanced Structures



I hope this helps. Can you conatct some of your Arch friends in Oz (if any) and see how they fared? 


I do hope it all works out for you....


----------



## alpva (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your advice. I do not have any friends in Australia ...  ..... only one in New Zealand....
Anyways thanks a million...will try to get my architecture syllabus semester wise from my college and attach it with the application...maybe that will give a better description of the subjects that I had studied. And i had an impression that Mumbai university should be in their approved uni list....but guess its not... 
Hope this time it goes well.... 

Thanks,
Alpva


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

alpva said:


> Thanks a lot for your advice. I do not have any friends in Australia ...  ..... only one in New Zealand....
> Anyways thanks a million...will try to get my architecture syllabus semester wise from my college and attach it with the application...maybe that will give a better description of the subjects that I had studied. And i had an impression that Mumbai university should be in their approved uni list....but guess its not...
> Hope this time it goes well....
> 
> ...


Hi alpva - can you look at the subjects i have mentioned in your marks sheets? 
Hi did not send the Syllabus semester wise per se- 
all these subjects are listed out in my marks sheets itself...


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hi alpva - can you look at the subjects i have mentioned in your marks sheets?
> Hi did not send the Syllabus semester wise per se-
> all these subjects are listed out in my marks sheets itself...


also, are you the main applicant? if its not going great guns for you, perhaps your spouse could apply. Once you all get in - then you should be able to find a job in architectural offices there ( i am hoping)


----------



## reya87 (Nov 19, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> I think the 6 months training is a must.
> 
> Also important are subjects like History, Communications, Technology & Design
> 
> ...


Hi! i am also an architect from mumbai; just passed 2 years back; i am planning to apply for skills assessment but have a doubt. We did not have any subject related to communication/ technical english. Will that be a reason for rejecting my form? and yes we did not require 6 months training- just 4


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

reya87 said:


> Hi! i am also an architect from mumbai; just passed 2 years back; i am planning to apply for skills assessment but have a doubt. We did not have any subject related to communication/ technical english. Will that be a reason for rejecting my form? and yes we did not require 6 months training- just 4


Hi there - was it one full semester for training - as in did u report back with or reports and work the next semester? 
or were you back during the semester itself? 
If it was 1 full semester say 6 months - if not be truthful. 
Surely you would have some subject on being able to communicate in the first year - maybe it was called by some other name- please check. 

you need to have all four subject s they ask in form M - check if it was called by some other name. that can be an area to reject. 
They have not specified everywhere you need 6 months of training - they only want you to have trained somewhere under a registered architect. all the best


----------



## reya87 (Nov 19, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hi there - was it one full semester for training - as in did u report back with or reports and work the next semester?
> or were you back during the semester itself?
> If it was 1 full semester say 6 months - if not be truthful.
> Surely you would have some subject on being able to communicate in the first year - maybe it was called by some other name- please check.
> ...


Thanks for your prompt reply. 

As per our syllabus we had to do 16 weeks of training in the 2nd term of our final year after giving our thesis. After the training we had a day allotted for (Professional practice) viva where we had to report our work to the jurors. After that i continued working in the same office professionally and not as an intern....

As far as the subject is concerned, i checked what the subject 'communication' in some Australian universities covered.....and most of it covered sketching, technical illustration, architectural computing, architectural model-making which were covered for us in different subjects like workshop, graphics, computers etc......Could you please tell me what topics were covered in technical english for you....


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

reya87 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> As per our syllabus we had to do 16 weeks of training in the 2nd term of our final year after giving our thesis. After the training we had a day allotted for (Professional practice) viva where we had to report our work to the jurors. After that i continued working in the same office professionally and not as an intern....
> 
> As far as the subject is concerned, i checked what the subject 'communication' in some Australian universities covered.....and most of it covered sketching, technical illustration, architectural computing, architectural model-making which were covered for us in different subjects like workshop, graphics, computers etc......Could you please tell me what topics were covered in technical english for you....


u see it is atleast 10 years since i graduated and another 5 years from my 1st sem. - so i really do not remember the "topics" per se. All i can say is Technical English was just English, perhaps more geared for those students who did not always have an English background prior to University or High school. ....


----------



## Renderman (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello , my friends, just a question... I have a positive assessment as an Architect and I have been invited to apply for a permament visa, but I need to know if my employment experience in occupations in the Group "Architectural and building technicians" (Building supervisor, Architectural Estimator and Architectural Draftperson) are considered "CLOSELY RELATED" 
Do you think DIAC is going to accept my experience I let me apply as an architect???
I am very worried about this 
Thanks!!


----------



## Vnrk (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Reya 87 and Alpva, 
I am an Architect from Mumbai as well, just getting my documents together for AACA Skill assessment. How did it go for you? What stage are you in now?

Did you also send your syllabus...I am thinking of sending mine along with the transcripts and mark sheets. 

Thanks.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Renderman said:


> Hello , my friends, just a question... I have a positive assessment as an Architect and I have been invited to apply for a permament visa, but I need to know if my employment experience in occupations in the Group "Architectural and building technicians" (Building supervisor, Architectural Estimator and Architectural Draftperson) are considered "CLOSELY RELATED"
> Do you think DIAC is going to accept my experience I let me apply as an architect???
> I am very worried about this
> Thanks!!


Hi renderman, 

Looks like you did not get a reply from any of us 
Did you apply already? 
In my case, i had to submit Work Experience letter from my workplace(s) for all the years of experience I was claiming. You work experience letters MUST use the designation/ title Architect and not draftsperson etc. 
Junior Architect etc. is acceptable. 
I dont understand how a draftsperson can be equivalent or even close to being an Architect...
Also, keep in mind that your case officer is not from an Architectural background - so they cant really tell professional differences or the lack of it. 
I am guessing they have some sort of handbook they refer to for definitions etc....


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi All,
got positive skill assessment from AACA . 
which state is having the maximum jobs for architects. My Masters was in Conservation of Historic Buildings .Please Advice


----------



## Vnrk (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats Pnk.
I got my ack reciept from AACA today. How long did they take for your assessment?


----------



## Vnrk (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Flames123, 
Are you in Australia? BTW Your old posts helped me


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I have also send off my AACA skills assessment. Praying that i will get a positive reply soon 
Thank you flames123 and everyone for helping me in this..


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Vnrk said:


> Hi Flames123,
> Are you in Australia? BTW Your old posts helped me


Hey there Vnrk - hope ur assesment goes well - mine took about a month ...all the best with yours...do keep us updated 
am not in Oz yet....will be there in July very briefly though....no immediate plans of steeling there just yet....


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

anesha said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have also send off my AACA skills assessment. Praying that i will get a positive reply soon
> Thank you flames123 and everyone for helping me in this..


All the best AAnesha - keep us posted on the results


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

pnk said:


> Hi All,
> got positive skill assessment from AACA .
> which state is having the maximum jobs for architects. My Masters was in Conservation of Historic Buildings .Please Advice


All the best pnk....i would say Sydney followed by Melbourne has good ops....check bespoke/ tremayne for arch related jobs...also seek


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey renderman, 

did u manage to get a reply from DIAC? I am wondering the same thing.

Vnrk: Looks like they will be processing our applications together

flames123: Have fun


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Vnrk,

How long did you wait after posting for the acknowledgment? I posted out almost two weeks ago and no acknowledgement yet...

Thanks
Anesha


----------



## Vnrk (Dec 11, 2012)

It came in after about three weeks. Hang in there


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Vnrk said:


> It came in after about three weeks. Hang in there


haha...thks..

It is going to be a long wait then.. 

Do keep us updated with yr progress


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I just wanted to clarify something for Architects.

If we get positive skills assessment, does that mean we will be able to claim 15 points for educational qualifications (bachelor qualification, awarded by an overseas educational institution of a recognised standard)? 

Did everyone apply for permanent visa on this basis or somethingelse? 

Thank you so much for clarifying my doubts.


----------



## Vnrk (Dec 11, 2012)

Iam stumped by what I just recd from AACA. A negative assessment. I am from one of the oldest and most recognized Architecture College in the country and have done well in my college. Many of my seniors and juniors have got a positive assessment and are working in Australia. 

Apart from a general statement there is no pointer as to where my qualification lacks in meeting Australian standards. 

Skills assessment by AACA "NOT Suitable for the occupation Architect for the purpose of migration to Australia because in the AACA's opinion the documentation submitted does not evidence equivalence to an accredited professional course in architecture from a recognized Australian School of Architecture. 

What additional info should I provide? I had submitted by mark sheets, transcripts and syllabus. 
Has anyone here got a positive assessment after re appealing? Pl share your experiences.


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Vnrk,

I am truely sorry to hear abt AACA's reply. I truely cant understand y AACA recognises some degrees only from the same university. It is bafflng. Just thinking out aloud: did u do a design or written thesis? Im not sure if it indeed makes a diff. 

I am not really sure of the AACA appeal process and how it works..But, in my opinion, unless you have missing transcripts or didnt submit any particular academic records, then it is not worth appealing. Dont lose hope, there are indeed other options.. 

Thats y i am preparing a plan B for migration if my hubby's AACA results turn out negative. Take care.


----------



## Vnrk (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Anesha for our kind words. I need it right now. 
Am not able to think right now. I'll give it some time before I plan my next move. 
Don't want to get my husband's degree assessed as it is from the same institution. Will try and find out what exactly they are looking for before I re appeal or we put my husband's application across. Phew!

Anyone else, pl share your experience.


----------



## bumcykcyk (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi guys,
Just to give u a quick update - my papers went through with AACA without any problems.
In fact the entire visa proces was quick and easy - from the day we applied it took 13 months.
I am writing this msg from Melbourne! We came to validate the visa a couple of week ago - love Oz - especially Melbourne. 
Step two - selling the house in UK, packing up and coming to live here... hoping that I will get a job!
Best of luck for all of you!


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

Vnrk said:


> Iam stumped by what I just recd from AACA. A negative assessment. I am from one of the oldest and most recognized Architecture College in the country and have done well in my college. Many of my seniors and juniors have got a positive assessment and are working in Australia.
> 
> Apart from a general statement there is no pointer as to where my qualification lacks in meeting Australian standards.
> 
> ...



Hi vnrk! i am so sorry to hear that !! R u saying your seniors and juniors cleared on the SAME degree/ course material etc. - they cleared and you did not? thats frightening to say the least- 
i think you really _should compare notes with these _friends and see what was different....it really should not have different results if all the paramters are the same.....
All the best - please think your next course of action through well....

All the best!! - I am stumped too!!


----------



## Vnrk (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Flames123, 

Yes, the same course, degree  
This one senior/ cousin met us when he was visiting, he guided me through the form. I also touched base with two juniors before sending my form. 

I was accepted by 4 top Australian Universities for a masters program a few years back based on the merits of the same degree! Thinking of appealing armed with all the offer letters etc! 

Hoping someone has some similar exp and was able to find a way!


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi All, 
I had applied for NSW state sponsorship under visa subclass 190 and I just received this below mail.
Do we have to get our work experience verified by AACA . Please advice.
thanks a lot.


Dear ------, 

I have started assessing your application for 190 visa. You are claiming points for work experience and therefore further documentation is requested from Architects Accreditation council of Australia to support your claims. Upon receipt of this assessment please scan and email to this email address. 

Beth Bull 
A/Project Officer 
NSW Trade and Investment
Business Migration and Industry Skills
Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000[/COLOR]


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

pnk said:


> Hi All,
> I had applied for NSW state sponsorship under visa subclass 190 and I just received this below mail.
> Do we have to get our work experience verified by AACA . Please advice.
> thanks a lot.
> ...


Hi there, 
I did not have that step. 
My experience letters were sent directly to my CO as requested by them.THe AACA assessment was purely for my qualification. Please contact your CO and ask what exactly do they mean? 
My CO only asked for Work reference and experience letters and tyhey were not certified by any body. They however are free to contact your company to verify your claims.


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hi there,
> I did not have that step.
> My experience letters were sent directly to my CO as requested by them.THe AACA assessment was purely for my qualification. Please contact your CO and ask what exactly do they mean?
> My CO only asked for Work reference and experience letters and tyhey were not certified by any body. They however are free to contact your company to verify your claims.


Thanks a lot for ur reply. But I have just applied for State sponsorship and if get then only I can apply for immigration .
It is the NSW state that is asking for work experience verification from AACA.


----------



## Bestrong (Jul 13, 2013)

Vnrk said:


> Iam stumped by what I just recd from AACA. A negative assessment. I am from one of the oldest and most recognized Architecture College in the country and have done well in my college. Many of my seniors and juniors have got a positive assessment and are working in Australia.
> 
> Apart from a general statement there is no pointer as to where my qualification lacks in meeting Australian standards.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I am in the same boat, like this, and i am disappointed about this result. Has anyone here got the possitive results after appealing? Please share and tell me what I should do now? 
Another question, if my qualifications are not accepted by AACA, may i change to another occupation " architectural draftperson" and send to Vetassess instead? Is that okie. Any advice is really appreaciated. Many thanks.


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

*AACA - Communications as a subject missin*



Vnrk said:


> Iam stumped by what I just recd from AACA. A negative assessment. I am from one of the oldest and most recognized Architecture College in the country and have done well in my college. Many of my seniors and juniors have got a positive assessment and are working in Australia.
> 
> Apart from a general statement there is no pointer as to where my qualification lacks in meeting Australian standards.
> 
> ...



Dear VNRK,

I am in the process of applying for my assessment at AACA....did u manage anything with the appeal??? Im pretty tensed since the subjects as mentioned in Form M....my semesters is falling short of the 'Communications' as a subject (completed my BArch from University of Mumbai and did my Masters in Arch from University of Sydney in 2005) my masters course is not Accredited as I completed my masters in 2005 and they accept only 2008 onwardsand thus they will be evaluating my BArch degree itself. 

Did u send your employment documents as well??? They mention they dont assess that...so was wondering.
Im just worried that I dont want the outcome to be negative...after coming this far...(agent fees, IELTS and then the 1050 AUD for the assessment)))

Whats ur next POA

Any information would hel.


----------



## Beluckypls (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all, 
Is there anyone who appealed successfully? Just because i dont know which is the problem so that i dont know what to to now. 
For me, my university didnt have a semester for training in a registered company, it's just i myself seeking for one and practising. During the study period, i took apart in some workshop which is held by overseas universities, one in Singapore and one in German, it was about one or two week/ project. And i didnt add this in the form M because i couldnt find the documents, but now i found out and i dont know whether it is useful for appealing or not. My university is also one of the two biggest universities in architecure in our country. I know that it is hard to compare to Australian ones but how can i do ? I also have 9 semesters for studying and the final semester for the final project which was about 3,5 months and i wrote that in my form. I know one of my seniors was successful but he had his master degree in Australia, . 
How's about Communication that they refer in the letter? 
My transcripts included subjects as followed: 
Foreign language( english)(1234)
Advanced mathematics(123)
Physical education(123)
Building materials
Fundamental of architecture ( 1-6)
Descriptive geometry(123)
Physical education( 123)
Painting(1234)
Civil architecture
Architecture note-taking and drawing
Plastic deposition
Plutonomy
Architectural structure(12)
Fundamentals of VNese culture
Architectural project- which took one and a half moth for working with teacher and one week for drawing at school) - residential housing, public house, planning, exterior, industry
General informatics
Economic geography of Vn
Geodesy - maping
Quick design12
Urban planning
Sculpture 123
History of western architecture 12
Architectural optics
Construction mechanic
Principle of industrial architecture
Informatic for specific purpose
Traffic
Project of structure
Law on construction
Heat and climate in architecture
Electrical engineering
Acoustic inarchitecture
Levelling - drainage
Gree trees - environment
Cnstruction water supply- draiage
Communism science
Work execution
Architectural seminar ( elective) 1234
Technical appliances
General project
Project or seminar research
Bilding graduation plan
It is all 4,5 years( 9 semesters)
Graduation thesis( just noted the date of presetation, didnt mention about time, is this a problem? 

Any recommendation or sharing is highly appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## Beluckypls (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh, i joined in workshop which is held by ovesea universities, one came from Sing and one came from Germany. They came to my university and we joined with their students to do the projects.


----------



## Beluckypls (Jul 17, 2013)

How's about you, Vnrk? Have you appealed yet? Is there any positive result? Hope that become true as i wish for my application will be.


----------



## Beluckypls (Jul 17, 2013)

I think if you have master degree in Australia, it would be a advantage because i know some of my friends accessed successfully based on that. Good luck to you.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I submitted my file to AACA few days ago, and after reading this thread I started to worry a little bit. Is a bachelor degree enough to get assessment?


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

Beluckypls said:


> I think if you have master degree in Australia, it would be a advantage because i know some of my friends accessed successfully based on that. Good luck to you.


Thanks mate....thats what Im hoping n praying for that I get some benefit of the Masters completed. :fingerscrossed:

Good Luck to you too!!!lane:


----------



## Beluckypls (Jul 17, 2013)

ArchitectL said:


> Thanks mate....thats what Im hoping n praying for that I get some benefit of the Masters completed. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good Luck to you too!!!lane:


Unluckily, i got the Not Suitable according to AACA's opinion because i had only bachelor degree and it is not satisfying them. I'm wodering whether i should apply for an appeal form or not. Anyway, hope that you can satify their inquirements. Gluck to you.


----------



## Beluckypls (Jul 17, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I submitted my file to AACA few days ago, and after reading this thread I started to worry a little bit. Is a bachelor degree enough to get assessment?


Maybe you studied in an European university which usually highly appreciated than that of in Asia. Hope that you will get your suitable one. AACA usually do not give opinion why a candidate is suitable or not but some opinions from some threats stated that they usually assess qualifications based on 5 years full time academic education and the core areas of study including Design, Technology, Profeesional studies, History and communication. I think that if your bachelor degree is sastifying these inquirements, it would be suitable. 
Is there any opinion or experience for another occupation relating to architecture to satisfy an skill assessment for applying visa?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

There is Draftperson, but this no longer appears on SOL


----------



## Beluckypls (Jul 17, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> There is Draftperson, but this no longer appears on SOL


 It is still on CSOL. But i have no idea for this so far and dont know how to be successful.


----------



## Beluckypls (Jul 17, 2013)

Can anyone clarify for me what is different between architecture draftperson and architectural technician? Many thanks.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

it is more or less the same thing


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Aaca-architect skill assessment*

I am starting this thread to update regarding AACA -Architect skill assessment updates, 
So anyone who has sent their documents for assessment can update their status here.

I have send my documents and AACA will receive in next week.

Please feel free to share you comments.

I am applying for 189 skill select under architect category ANZSCO CODE 232111


----------



## Arkitekt (Feb 11, 2014)

Any pakistani architect got positive skill assessment from aaca


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

the user Dannyzub from Pakistan is trying to do assessment from AACA, you can connect with him if you want..


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Sam,

Do you know how long it takes for skill assessment by AACA?
Also do they assess the job experience as well. For an architect having 3 years of experience how many years will be accepted?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/341185-aaca.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/38130-skills-assessment-aaca.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...urrent-job-scenario-australia-architects.html

Architects Accreditation Council Of Australia « Migration Skills Assessment


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Do you know how long it takes for skill assessment by AACA?
> Also do they assess the job experience as well. For an architect having 3 years of experience how many years will be accepted?


Dear abhi,

It would take around 3 month(as per their website) but i suppose they will do in in half of the time than they say because there is not much rush for architects applying for PR in Australia.

They have clearly written in the form that they will not at all make any comments or not assess any work experience.


----------



## Arkitekt (Feb 11, 2014)

Dear Sam did you get your skill assesment .
how much time it had taken and what documents you had rovided


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

sam001 said:


> Dear abhi,
> 
> It would take around 3 month(as per their website) but i suppose they will do in in half of the time than they say because there is not much rush for architects applying for PR in Australia.
> 
> They have clearly written in the form that they will not at all make any comments or not assess any work experience.


Thanks Sam.
As you mentioned they have clearly mentioned that they will not assess the work experience. So for Architects how can we get it assessed. Is it another organization which does that?


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> Thanks Sam.
> As you mentioned they have clearly mentioned that they will not assess the work experience. So for Architects how can we get it assessed. Is it another organization which does that?


Dear Abhi,

As per my knowledge they will only assess the degree and if it is positive than only they will mention about the registration as an Architect in the relevant country.

Remember that you have to send them the registration copy of your registration as an Architect In you country.

They will mention about the registration as an Architect but they will not comment of experience.

As per my knowledge we have to submit the experience documents to DIAC directly as the allocation of points for both the degree and experience will be done by DIAC and not AACA.

Still you can cross check it will with some senior expats .

I have submitted my documents to AACA and have got the receipt of the fees paid.

So I am waiting for the Positive outcome from their side.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks Sam.
Is there any particular format of the job experience letter which is to be submitted to DIAC?


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

abhifirewall said:


> Thanks Sam.
> Is there any particular format of the job experience letter which is to be submitted to DIAC?



Dear Abhi 

I suppose there isnt and particular format for experience letter but it should clear state the some aspects regarding the role.i will. Search for it and post it here for you later.

Have u submitted documents to AACA?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

in post #3 on this thread is the model that I used. 
I do not have visa yet, so I do not know how good it is 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/339385-plz-help-asap.html


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

sam001 said:


> Dear Abhi,
> 
> As per my knowledge they will only assess the degree and if it is positive than only they will mention about the registration as an Architect in the relevant country.
> 
> ...


Hello 

My husband is an architect also and we submitted his dox to AACA for assessment. We have not received any receipt from them for the dox or the fee yet although the courier notified us that they received it on 10 Feb. We emailed AACA asking about the receipt but no response. How long did it take them to reply to u? And how did they communicate with u (email or snail mail)? Grateful for any advice as we are at our wits end.


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

saz82 said:


> Hello
> 
> My husband is an architect also and we submitted his dox to AACA for assessment. We have not received any receipt from them for the dox or the fee yet although the courier notified us that they received it on 10 Feb. We emailed AACA asking about the receipt but no response. How long did it take them to reply to u? And how did they communicate with u (email or snail mail)? Grateful for any advice as we are at our wits end.


I Sent the documents to Australia to a friend and than he sent it to AACA.( I authorised him to act on my behalf in a separate letter). As he is in Australia only so he got the Receipt with 8-9 days.

You better call up AACA and inquire regarding it so as to make things clear.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

sam001 said:


> I Sent the documents to Australia to a friend and than he sent it to AACA.( I authorised him to act on my behalf in a separate letter). As he is in Australia only so he got the Receipt with 8-9 days.
> 
> You better call up AACA and inquire regarding it so as to make things clear.


Hi Sam,

Thank you so much. I followed ur advice and called them. The dox have been received and the receipt was sent out on 21 Feb so I feel very relieved! I dont know why they dont make things easier and acknowledge by email :/ ... Best of luck with your assessment and keep up updated. I will update as well once we hear something back from AACA.


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

saz82 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Thank you so much. I followed ur advice and called them. The dox have been received and the receipt was sent out on 21 Feb so I feel very relieved! I dont know why they dont make things easier and acknowledge by email :/ ... Best of luck with your assessment and keep up updated. I will update as well once we hear something back from AACA.



We sent our documents for Skill Assessment on 12th November...received the acknowledgement by post on the 05th of December (Receipt dated 27th November)
Luckily however in my case all emails were replied to within a TAT of 12hours….no complains on that front.
Now just waiting for the results….literally we’re a bunch of nervous wrecks right now, just hoping and praying for a positive assessment. :fingerscrossed:
Will keep you guys updated!!!ray:
All the best vth your applications too!!:rockon:


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

ArchitectL said:


> We sent our documents for Skill Assessment on 12th November...received the acknowledgement by post on the 05th of December (Receipt dated 27th November)
> Luckily however in my case all emails were replied to within a TAT of 12hours….no complains on that front.
> Now just waiting for the results….literally we’re a bunch of nervous wrecks right now, just hoping and praying for a positive assessment. :fingerscrossed:
> Will keep you guys updated!!!ray:
> All the best vth your applications too!!:rockon:


Nothing is ever easy with them :/ From what I read in several forums is that theyre looking for a 5 year degree in architecture that covers 5 core subjects (theyre mentioned on form M i cant remember them off the top of my head) and to include practical experience during ur degree course, thesis and design, in order to get positive assessment. My husband graduated from Kuwait University so I don't know if that will be a point against him or not as KUniv follows the RIBA structure rather than the AACA rigid structure. The waiting game is not fun in the slightest. I just hope they reply in less than the 20 weeks they mention so we can apply for an EOI before July when the rules change again.

Good luck to all with their assessment and keep us updated! It's good to find support here. Keeps me sane while waiting


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

saz82 said:


> Nothing is ever easy with them :/ From what I read in several forums is that theyre looking for a 5 year degree in architecture that covers 5 core subjects (theyre mentioned on form M i cant remember them off the top of my head) and to include practical experience during ur degree course, thesis and design, in order to get positive assessment. My husband graduated from Kuwait University so I don't know if that will be a point against him or not as KUniv follows the RIBA structure rather than the AACA rigid structure. The waiting game is not fun in the slightest. I just hope they reply in less than the 20 weeks they mention so we can apply for an EOI before July when the rules change again.
> 
> Good luck to all with their assessment and keep us updated! It's good to find support here. Keeps me sane while waiting



Couldn't agree more Saz82.
In our case, my hubby completed his BARCH from Mumbai Uni (5yrs fulltime) and his MARCH from University of Sydney, Australia....so hoping that his masters comes to the rescue in receiving a positive assessment....coz I know of quiet a few Indians receiving a negative assessment for their BARCH... Fingers n toes crossed :fingerscrossed:

The wait is difficult ...similarly, awaiting the results sooner from AACA to lodge the EOI before the July deadline...if nothing within the next 2weeks I will be contacting them...thats when the 15th week will be completed.


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the update guys.
Do you have an idea as to what is the equivalency they give in Australia for 5 year B. Arch completed in India?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

abhifirewall said:


> Thanks for the update guys.
> Do you have an idea as to what is the equivalency they give in Australia for 5 year B. Arch completed in India?


I dont think it matters where from as long as u did 5 years including what i mentioned earlier. They did mention on the form that they do take the educational system in the country and the institution into account as well. I read a blog for an indian architect in Kuwait who got a positive assessment (Goa graduate) and he said that most Indian architects get through with no problems.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

ArchitectL said:


> Couldn't agree more Saz82.
> In our case, my hubby completed his BARCH from Mumbai Uni (5yrs fulltime) and his MARCH from University of Sydney, Australia....so hoping that his masters comes to the rescue in receiving a positive assessment....coz I know of quiet a few Indians receiving a negative assessment for their BARCH... Fingers n toes crossed :fingerscrossed:
> 
> The wait is difficult ...similarly, awaiting the results sooner from AACA to lodge the EOI before the July deadline...if nothing within the next 2weeks I will be contacting them...thats when the 15th week will be completed.


Wow they made u wait the whole 15 weeks! Hope it all works out for u, but I don't think u should worry considering your hubby has his MArch from Australia so it's technically what they want. Check on their website the list of accredited Australian institutions. Let us know how it goes


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

saz82 said:


> Nothing is ever easy with them :/ From what I read in several forums is that theyre looking for a 5 year degree in architecture that covers 5 core subjects (theyre mentioned on form M i cant remember them off the top of my head) and to include practical experience during ur degree course, thesis and design, in order to get positive assessment. My husband graduated from Kuwait University so I don't know if that will be a point against him or not as KUniv follows the RIBA structure rather than the AACA rigid structure. The waiting game is not fun in the slightest. I just hope they reply in less than the 20 weeks they mention so we can apply for an EOI before July when the rules change again.
> 
> Good luck to all with their assessment and keep us updated! It's good to find support here. Keeps me sane while waiting


Hey saz,

Can i have the details of those 5 core subjects?


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

sam001 said:


> Hey saz,
> 
> Can i have the details of those 5 core subjects?


Hi sam,

As mentioned on form M they are design, technology, professional studies, history and communication.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

sam001 said:


> Hey saz,
> 
> Can i have the details of those 5 core subjects?


Here is the link about the skills assessment from that Indian architect in Kuwait who got a positive skills assessment that I talked about earlier.
Oz calleth: Skills Assesment - AACA


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

saz82 said:


> Here is the link about the skills assessment from that Indian architect in Kuwait who got a positive skills assessment that I talked about earlier.
> Oz calleth: Skills Assesment - AACA


This was informative...

Thanks a lot


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

saz82 said:


> Wow they made u wait the whole 15 weeks! Hope it all works out for u, but I don't think u should worry considering your hubby has his MArch from Australia so it's technically what they want. Check on their website the list of accredited Australian institutions. Let us know how it goes



I just hope it ain’t any longer…and the sound of any doorbell keeps me on tenterhooks, wondering is it the postman there with our assessment results..Phewww!!!
Nevertheless, yup it’s the Masters that we are banking on…hopefully that gets us through….the worry is his MARCH was completed in 2005, its only the courses post 2008 that are the list of accredited courses from Uni of Sydney (moreover his course was Masters of Design Science (Building) not the Masters of Architecture that they are looking at):fingerscrossed:
Anyway, I just hope and pray that we all make it through this Step 1…then in comparison the EOI and Visa Application Procedure would seem like a breeze!!
All the Best Guys!!! :grouphug:


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Guys your inputs are very helpful in going through this process.
Do you guys know hows the job market in Australia for Architects and how easy or difficult is it to get a job after getting the resident visa?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Last time I looked thru seek.com.au, there were 50 to 100 jobs advertisements for each big city. I think this is pretty good.
As for the difficulty to secure a job, this depends on how well you sell yourself.


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey friends,

Is there anyone who has already submitted EOI for Architect category.

If so Please come forward and share your views on experience assessment.

Also please help me out in figuring out weather practising as an individual Architect( Self Employed ) counts as experience or not.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

AACA does not assess any experience. You need to prove the years of experience after you lodge your visa to DIBP.

You need, as for any other occupation, letters of recommendation, payslips, all kind of stuff you can find.

As for self-employed, I showed contracts, invoices, and that I own the Company. I do not know how self-employed works in India, but I assume it is similar. 
You may also show letters of recommendation from the clients, stating the period of time you worked for them.

You need to show there were no gaps between jobs, as DIBP may take that time out of your experience. If they overlap, they will not award you extra.

Cheers


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello Architects

Has anyone got the assessment result from AACA lately...Please update teh status....

Thanks


----------



## Dannyzub (Feb 6, 2014)

hey anyone from Karachi Pakistan with an Architect degree from KARACHI UNIVERSITY... i wanted to know if you could help by telling me your experience and what was needed. 

thank you


----------



## Arkitekt (Feb 11, 2014)

DEAR DANY Glad to see a Pakistani Architect.
Actually I was planning for AACA assesment, but I heard from some resources that : AACA doesnot accept our degree for immigration purpose because PCATP is not internationally recognised.
So I just get back and stop thinking about Australia. have you applied for assesmnet or having any info in this regard.
I have graduated in the year 2009 and having five years of experience.
Please share me your details and status.
thanks


----------



## Dannyzub (Feb 6, 2014)

Arkitekt said:


> DEAR DANY Glad to see a Pakistani Architect.
> Actually I was planning for AACA assesment, but I heard from some resources that : AACA doesnot accept our degree for immigration purpose because PCATP is not internationally recognised.
> So I just get back and stop thinking about Australia. have you applied for assesmnet or having any info in this regard.
> I have graduated in the year 2009 and having five years of experience.
> ...



hey rite now i have not applied.. i was worried about the same if KU degree is accepted or not. actualy me personally did not graduate from KU my wife did in 2012... so if KU is not accepted than i will just go for it myself as i have my degree from the UK but my degree is for 3 years and not 5 which is becoming a problem. so thats y i wanted to know... if i find out anything i will let you know for sure


----------



## Arkitekt (Feb 11, 2014)

dannyzub said:


> hey rite now i have not applied.. I was worried about the same if ku degree is accepted or not. Actualy me personally did not graduate from ku my wife did in 2012... So if ku is not accepted than i will just go for it myself as i have my degree from the uk but my degree is for 3 years and not 5 which is becoming a problem. So thats y i wanted to know... If i find out anything i will let you know for sure


ok


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi artitect...
Can you please let me know what pcatp? Never heard of it...also the information for not accepting degree from KU, can you give your source of information??

Regarda,


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys, they are assessing each file separately. I think it is either "go for it", or give up the Australian dream.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Its not about giving up or taking a chance, point here is to get the right information before going for it.
You just cant reach the moon thinking that your car might just take you there.. No wonder ignorance is a bliss!


----------



## Dannyzub (Feb 6, 2014)

i agree with nonee17... its about taking calculated risk and not just risk... you should have full and complete information before you go ahead with something... isnt that the whole point of being in a forum...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

What I meant is if someone from your Uni got rejected, doesn't mean that you will get rejected. 
I know $1000 is a lot of money, and you do not want to throw it away.

Check what they study in Au against your curricula, and see if it is close.


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello Architects,

I am a bit worried now as its already actually as my AACA assessment has not yet came .It was received by them in second week of February. I suppose they are definitely going to take at least 15 weeks for this. Now the problem is my 15 Weeks will be over by end of May.

If they take a month extra than June will be over and there will be change is Skill Select from 1 July 2014. Am keeping my fingers crossed but am worried about this catergory that will continue or not.

Dont know what to do.

Also if anybody has got the result of Assessment than please share their experience.


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

sam001 said:


> Hello Architects,
> 
> I am a bit worried now as its already actually as my AACA assessment has not yet came .It was received by them in second week of February. I suppose they are definitely going to take at least 15 weeks for this. Now the problem is my 15 Weeks will be over by end of May.
> 
> ...


Dear Sam, if it makes u any happier...this is my 18th week vthout a reply...I wrote to aaca on the 15th week but my application has still not been finalised. I wonder why mine is taking this much time?? Anyone out there in the past or currently who's application took this long??


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

ArchitectL said:


> Dear Sam, if it makes u any happier...this is my 18th week vthout a reply...I wrote to aaca on the 15th week but my application has still not been finalised. I wonder why mine is taking this much time?? Anyone out there in the past or currently who's application took this long??


Dear ArchitectL,

Very surprised to hear that..Dont know what is taking them so long.Anyways all the best to you .Keep Us updated regarding the your status.By the way which University from India?


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

I completed my Barch from Mumbai university and masters from University if Sydney 2005. What about u??


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

ArchitectL said:


> I completed my Barch from Mumbai university and masters from University if Sydney 2005. What about u??


Mine is SARDAR PATEL UNIVERSITY,GUJARAT.

What about you ielts score and points to be claimed. I am sure that your australian experience would help u in claiming more points


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Based on the occupation ceilings the number of architects applying for PR is very less still AACA is taking so long to process the assessment. Not sure whats taking them so long. I'm thinking of applying it for my wife to claim partner points but seeing the timeline I might miss out this financial year


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

It took 4 weeks for one of my friends, but mine arrived after 11 weeks, same Uni. There is no pattern here. Maybe summer vacations.


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

Flames123 said:


> Hi renderman,
> 
> Looks like you did not get a reply from any of us
> Did you apply already?
> ...


Hi Flames123

I read all your comments on this blog and truly they are helpful and informative. But one thing that I'm still unsure is that how to claim work experience points at the time of DIAC as AACA is not assessing work experience.

My wife completed her B.Arch in 2004 and since then she is working as an Architect. So her experience is around 10 years which means 15 points. So to claim these points what we should do as AACA is silent on work experience.

Regards
Rahul


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

For proof of work you should provide Work references, Appointment letters and such.
Read Booklet 6 for detailed information.

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

Is there any Architect from Punjab Technical University (PTU), Jallandhar who got positive skill assessment. My wife has completed her B.Arch- (5 Years) from a college which is affiliated to PTU. Is this degree recognized by AACA?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

********** said:


> We particularly wish to contact applicants whose educational qualifications are from Europe and form part of the Bologna Process


Hi,

I am from Europe and my Uni is affiliated to Bologna now. But my Diploma was obtained prior to that. I have positive assessment form AACA.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Unfortunately you do not seem to be able to receive messages. Probably a rule of too few posts.


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Europe and my Uni is affiliated to Bologna now. But my Diploma was obtained prior to that. I have positive assessment form AACA.


Hi Alnaibii

Can you please let me know what did you answer for this question " If so, indicate whether this was a design or written thesis or research paper, and provide its title"

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

As I designed a building for my Diploma, I wrote Design Thesis, and the title for it. I had to do a small written part as well (accounting for less than 25% of the final grade), I mentioned that as well.


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> As I designed a building for my Diploma, I wrote Design Thesis, and the title for it. I had to do a small written part as well (accounting for less than 25% of the final grade), I mentioned that as well.


Thanks for your response Alnaibii.

Any Indian Architect please reply to my question.

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> As I designed a building for my Diploma, I wrote Design Thesis, and the title for it. I had to do a small written part as well (accounting for less than 25% of the final grade), I mentioned that as well.


Hi Alnaibii

Can you please type the exact statement that you put for this question. 

In my case I had 10th sem (6 months) for thesis for which I prepared drawings, designs and a detailed project report.

Regards
Rahul


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Then you should write exactly that - 1 semester


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Well am feeling really sad that got the skill assessment negative from Aaca

Also they have not given any other information that why it is negative. They have just written that on basis of the documents provided by you its negative...

Am not able to think what should i do now.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

sam001 said:


> Well am feeling really sad that got the skill assessment negative from Aaca
> 
> Also they have not given any other information that why it is negative. They have just written that on basis of the documents provided by you its negative...
> 
> ...


Apply to vetassess for architectural draftsperson.
One of my friend also got negative result from aaca. Then me and she applied for architectural draftsperson and we got positive result.
Then applied for state sponsorship and now lodged my visa on 19 march
Why take risk when an other oppprtunity is there.
Hope this helps


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

sam001 said:


> Well am feeling really sad that got the skill assessment negative from Aaca
> 
> Also they have not given any other information that why it is negative. They have just written that on basis of the documents provided by you its negative...
> 
> ...



Hey Sam, 
Dont give up hope for Australia...as Ajay rightly mentioned, I have heard of others clearing through VETASSES via Arch Draftperson...do your groundwork well, study the pros n cons and go ahead with the right step.
All the best!!!

BTW...this is the 20th week and still no response on my application.


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Apply to vetassess for architectural draftsperson.
> One of my friend also got negative result from aaca. Then me and she applied for architectural draftsperson and we got positive result.
> Then applied for state sponsorship and now lodged my visa on 19 march
> Why take risk when an other oppprtunity is there.
> Hope this helps


Hey Ajay, 
What were the documents you submited to VETASSES...
1) was it similar to AACA.
2) did you submit it online
3) how much time did they take
4) what was the cost of assessment

Thanks in advance...just keeping our options open!!


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Apply to vetassess for architectural draftsperson.
> One of my friend also got negative result from aaca. Then me and she applied for architectural draftsperson and we got positive result.
> Then applied for state sponsorship and now lodged my visa on 19 march
> Why take risk when an other oppprtunity is there.
> Hope this helps


Thanks Ajay,

Can u pls answer the qyuestiona raised by ArchitectL

Thanks again


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Ajay,
What were the documents you submited to VETASSES...
1) was it similar to AACA.
YES ALL THE OTHER FORMALITIES WERE SIMILAR TO AACA
2) did you submit it online
NO,MINE WAS PAPER BASED APPLICATION
3) how much time did they take
THEY TAKE 3 MONTHS EXACTLY 
4) what was the cost of assessment
COST WAS 40,000INR 
Thanks in advance...just keeping our options open!!

ANSWERS IN BOLD
We architects have so much burden of work and this process has taken away my sleep already.


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

ajaymannat said:


> Hey Ajay,
> What were the documents you submited to VETASSES...
> 1) was it similar to AACA.
> YES ALL THE OTHER FORMALITIES WERE SIMILAR TO AACA
> ...



Could agree more Ajay!!! Why cant they make it less stringent or simpler...
Anyway, thanks for the information provided...much appreciated.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about the negative outcome.
Architectural Draftsperson 312111 is a good option, but bear in mind this is only on CSOL. You have to see which State will nominate you, what are their conditions, and if you wold be happy to live there for 2 years.


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

Just received a response of our assessment from AACA and its Not Suitable. Actually not surprised on seeing the outcome....wondering what exactly are they looking at???
Although I sent them my Australian work experience letter (proof that my skills are suitable for work in Australia) along with the application Form M... I am stumped to say the least. 
I had some hopes that atleast my Oz Masters degree would stand a chance but sadly no.


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

Just received a response of our assessment from AACA and its Not Suitable. Actually not surprised on seeing the outcome....wondering what exactly are they looking at???
Although I sent them my Australian work experience letter (proof that my skills are suitable for work in Australia) along with the application Form M... I am stumped to say the least. 
I had some hopes that atleast my Oz Masters degree would stand a chance but sadly no.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

So sad to hear this. It looks AACA works in mysterious ways.


----------



## ArchitectL (Jul 25, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> So sad to hear this. It looks AACA works in mysterious ways.


They sure do!!! I'm not bothering vth appealing either.


----------



## Beluckypls (Jul 17, 2013)

ArchitectL said:


> They sure do!!! I'm not bothering vth appealing either.


I received the Not Suitable...result also. I continued with the Appealing form but the result couldnt change. It cost me Aud 1050+750. I did my best and no result, no advice, no comment from Aaca.


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Appeal after Negative Assessment*

hi

Did anyone appealed against negative assessment from AACA. Is there any success?

Please share your experience.

Rahul


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

How can i submit my fees to acca ?i m in Saudi Arabia please help guys.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Jamil Sid said:


> How can i submit my fees to acca ?i m in Saudi Arabia please help guys.


You need to find a bank that issues AUD cheque, or a friend in Au to pay for you.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> Hi artitect...
> Can you please let me know what pcatp? Never heard of it...also the information for not accepting degree from KU, can you give your source of information??
> 
> Regarda,



Thank you for your e-mail.

We assess applications on a case-by-case basis. We do not disqualify based on the university or country that your qualification was obtained. 

For us to make an assessment we need to see all the relevant certified qualifications. Please refer to the section of the form titled "Documents to be Provided" for details of documents required to support your application form. Please also include a copy of the original and a transcript of your testamur/certificate that you would usually frame and hang on the wall. Please ensure that all documents submitted are certified as per the "Certification" section of the form.

Regards,


Cherrie Russell


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Hey Ajay,
> What were the documents you submited to VETASSES...
> 1) was it similar to AACA.
> YES ALL THE OTHER FORMALITIES WERE SIMILAR TO AACA
> ...



Please AJAY Do you elaborate the whole process for applying as architectural draftperson,

First I submit the EOI OR IELTS OF APPROVAL FROM assessment body( vatessess)


----------



## ohmygoditsdhaval (Aug 16, 2014)

Jamil Sid said:


> Please AJAY Do you elaborate the whole process for applying as architectural draftperson,
> 
> First I submit the EOI OR IELTS OF APPROVAL FROM assessment body( vatessess)


Dear ajaymannat,
Awaiting your inputs. 
I am planning to submit my docs to AACA for review, and simultaneously shall also apply for VETASSES as Draftsman. Lets see what clicks.

Looking forward for continuous support from you all guys.

Cheers.


----------



## ohmygoditsdhaval (Aug 16, 2014)

Jamil Sid said:


> I plan to first submit my dox to AACA.then If something going wrong(Allah Na karein).Then go as draftman.but wish to know which dox i have to attached as an draftmen with my application?How we got the state sponsorship?


Dear Jamil,

I am yet to do my study on the Application process for Draftsman through VETASSES. I just read some posts on earlier pages where People were suggesting it as a SAFER option than AACA.

I have even heard about Applying as Landscape-Architect through VETASSES.... I dont know if that can be done by Architects like us.

Any Architects having experience on Applying as Draftsman or Landscape-Architects through VETASSES,....kindly help.

Thanks in Advance.

Cheers.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Why you architects are not assessing as Construction Project Manager-133111 from VETASSESS , if you have some construction experiences ?


----------



## ohmygoditsdhaval (Aug 16, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Hey Ajay,
> What were the documents you submited to VETASSES...
> 1) was it similar to AACA.
> YES ALL THE OTHER FORMALITIES WERE SIMILAR TO AACA
> ...


Dear Ajay,

Thanks a lot for this information.
While i am almost done with my documentation for AACA submission. ( I intend to Courier it to AACA in a week's time by now). I am really concerned with the way AACA has earned its NEGATIVE Reputation

Your above post was actually a breather of relief....however I understand that there are limitations with it...as a state-nominated category only. Can you kindly advise me on any limitations/concerns which one might have in applying as a Draftsman. 

Also kindly let me know how do we Establish (Academically) that we (Architects) are Draftsman. I dont have any certificates for AUTOCAD/Photoshop training. Wont VETASSES require any such certificate or training confirmation???

I have also heard about Architects Applying as LANDSCAPE-ARCHITECTS through VETASSES....even a local agent suggested me that...but he asked me to forge some Experience-certificates for that....mentioning that I have worked as L.Arch.... I didnt agree to that. Do you have any idea about Applying as L. Arch....??

Sorry mate, I ahve posted too too many questions, but i am sure you are aware of the level of confusions and queries that arise at this stage.

Hope to see your valuable response, soon.

Thanks a ton in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## ohmygoditsdhaval (Aug 16, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Why you architects are not assessing as Construction Project Manager-133111 from VETASSESS , if you have some construction experiences ?


Dear Mithu,
Thanks a lot for your suggestion, I honestly dont know if we CAN apply as Const. Project Manager. Infact this is for the first time someone has given me this suggestion. I will be more than happy to know if you know someone who is an Architect and managed to get through as Const. Proj. Manager.

What are the documents required....? wont i be required to produce an Experience certificate from my employers stating that i Was employed as Const. Manager????

Please provide some guidance...if possible....i will definitely explore that option.

I have more than 7 years of Construction experience as Post-Contract Architect....including Site visits, MAtreial-approvals, Replying to RFIs, TQs, Guiding the Contractor at various stages...etc. But I am not positioned at Site. 
I am an office staff.... dont know how it works....for being at office and applying for Const. Manager....

Kindly guide if possible.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Dear ohmygoditsdhaval,

Const.Project Manager sound to be great,but it should be mentioned on your Exp.Certificate that you really work as Const Project Manager. Usually they will cross check your all the document even they normally call to previous employer as mention at your CV or Experience Certificate & if they found u guilty & something not straight then we will be in deep ocean.......So finally i decided to apply as an Architect If something going wrong then will be try as draftsmen.

I did the same job as u did man in Saudi Arabia making RFI,Metarial inspection,site visit,design & so on...............................Its better for us to take some risk...I think ACCA is nt bad as we Imagine..GOD bless us.....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ohmygoditsdhaval said:


> Dear Mithu,
> Thanks a lot for your suggestion, I honestly dont know if we CAN apply as Const. Project Manager. Infact this is for the first time someone has given me this suggestion. I will be more than happy to know if you know someone who is an Architect and managed to get through as Const. Proj. Manager.
> 
> What are the documents required....? wont i be required to produce an Experience certificate from my employers stating that i Was employed as Const. Manager????
> ...


Dear *ohmygoditsdhaval*,
I am an architect and see my signature.
What guideline do you need? Feel free to ask me.


----------



## martinSi (Oct 13, 2014)

dear all,

since I'm new in this forum, I'd like to take this possibility to introduce myself and post some experience I've recently made with the AACA...
My name is Martin, I'm a freelance Architect from Germany and work in this profession since 2008. My immigration agency, located in Sydney, lodged my AACA application end of May and I received a negative assessment a couple of days ago - which was kind of devastating to be honest! After some research on my own I've found this lovely forum ;-) and you guys kind of gave me some hope back. My girlfriend and I wand to apply for a sc189 visa and move to Aussie some time next year - if possible.
Since the AACA do not give ANY advice, I'm not really counting on a re appeal. For me, it doesn't make sense to throw out even more money just for nothing. So, if I'm correct, my options for example to change the skills assessment for:
-Construction Project Manager (SOL)
-Landscape Architect (SOL)
-Architectural Draftsperson (CSOL)
I'm sure to get some recent experience letters from my clients proving my skills on site AND as a Draftsperson in the office - on the other side, I'm not too sure about the landscaping. Guess I'm going to drop that option. So it's either a SOL-list profession, or a CSOL-list, which apparently would lead my to two different visa options, right? SOL = sc189 and CSOL = sc190. In the meantime I'm fine with the 190 option as well.
My agent tries to contact and 'demand' to know what was the logic used in the determination - good luck with this ;-)
So far I'm happy with his work and glad he's putting some effort into this. We'll see how it's going to work out for me... wish me luck 
For what I've read so for, you guys are predominantly applying for the sc190? Why not going the whole mile with a SOL-list occupation and have advantages instead of restriction once in AU?

thx


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Can you migrate as Drafter? Is this skill on any list?


----------



## paki girl (Oct 26, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Apply to vetassess for architectural draftsperson.
> One of my friend also got negative result from aaca. Then me and she applied for architectural draftsperson and we got positive result.
> Then applied for state sponsorship and now lodged my visa on 19 march
> Why take risk when an other oppprtunity is there.
> Hope this helps


Dear i have received a negative assessment from AACA as well. You think i should be applying for draftsmen position?. How did you go about it? Did u mention that your assessment was negative by AACA? If your degree is in architecture how did you prove to be a draftmen? did vetassess ask for job letters?
Would really appreciate your help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

Dear all,

I'm sorry for all those who received a negative assessment from AACA .. honestly I have no idea how they assess or what their parameters and standards are because most of their outcomes don't make sense!!.
But .. good new is I have two friends who are both architects and when they received negative assessment from AACA .. one of them applied to VETASSESS under Construction Project Manager and he got a positive assessment.
The other one applied under Architectural Draftsperson and he also got a positive outcome..
See .. we architects still have few tricks after all  

The point is .. your experience must be related to the job you're applying under..
If you have some construction experience .. Construction Project Manager is for you.
If you have some drafting experience or even experience as an Architect .. Architectural Draftsperson will be a good option.

Good luck mates


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

ohmygoditsdhaval said:


> Dear ajaymannat,
> Awaiting your inputs.
> I am planning to submit my docs to AACA for review, and simultaneously shall also apply for VETASSES as Draftsman. Lets see what clicks.
> 
> ...


Hi to all sorry guys I was very busy at my job so thats why I could not give time to forum
Now I am back .
Yes ielts is necessary at later steps first step is vetassess.
U know what is my analysis.
U can only get positive assessment fom aaca if you have worked as an architect means independent if not then u will get negative. Second thing is if u worked under any architect then u have to apply under architectural draftsperson. 
Because it is the only relevant occupation and it is in csol not in sol. But this is the sure shot way out. If u dont want to waste your money go to this way. 
This is simply my thinking what I analysis in the whole year (time spend in all stages).
Thanks and if u want any help I am there. I will regularly check forum now.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

AACA does NOT assess work. They do not ask what you have worked as, and when. They only assess your academic diploma. 
The important thing is that the curricula of your Uni is similar to that of an Australian Uni. You should have about the same amount of Design studio hours, and have a semester (or so) of work within an architectural office before the Diploma. 
You should study the Australian Universities curricula before translating your documents, and try to translate your docs (if not in English already) to their curricula. Do not trust translators to do a good job, as they do not always know technical terms and may screw up.


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> AACA does NOT assess work. They do not ask what you have worked as, and when. They only assess your academic diploma.
> The important thing is that the curricula of your Uni is similar to that of an Australian Uni. You should have about the same amount of Design studio hours, and have a semester (or so) of work within an architectural office before the Diploma.
> You should study the Australian Universities curricula before translating your documents, and try to translate your docs (if not in English already) to their curricula. Do not trust translators to do a good job, as they do not always know technical terms and may screw up.



That's not true!! our curricula is bigger than the Australian curricula! more design hours .. more subjects .. in all 4 core subjects AACA mentioned!
Despite all of that .. my friend got a negative assessment!!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

More design hours and more subjects in the same number of semesters means less hours in some other subjects. So unless he had more semesters of study, this may be the problem. 
Look, I don't claim to be expert in AACA assessment, I am just one of the guys who got positive assessment and sharing how I prepared my file.


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> More design hours and more subjects in the same number of semesters means less hours in some other subjects. So unless he had more semesters of study, this may be the problem.
> Look, I don't claim to be expert in AACA assessment, I am just one of the guys who got positive assessment and sharing how I prepared my file.



I'm just saying that their way of assessing is weird .. they don't make sense 
I didn't mean to bother you!
You're very welcome to share your experience mate :thumb:


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi to all sorry guys I was very busy at my job so thats why I could not give time to forum
> Now I am back .
> Yes ielts is necessary at later steps first step is vetassess.
> U know what is my analysis.
> ...




Hi ajaymannat
I have a little question and I'd be grateful if you could help!
when you had your qualifications assessed .. did VETASSESS recognize your qualification as comparable to a bachelor degree??? or a diploma?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Arch.Ahmed said:


> Hi ajaymannat
> I have a little question and I'd be grateful if you could help!
> when you had your qualifications assessed .. did VETASSESS recognize your qualification as comparable to a bachelor degree??? or a diploma?


Degree of course


----------



## wattevah (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all,
Sorry to hear so many had negative assessment from AACA. I guess I was one of the lucky ones who had suitable assessment. I did it end of last year, received the letter back in nov. 2013. It took exactly 3 months. I submitted transcripts and degree certificates. (did not send work experience or licensing) I had two degrees, bachelor of science in arch. and master in arch. Both of which are done in the U.S. My undergraduate degree is not an accredit degree (cannot use that to become a licensed architect in America.) The MA is a recognized accredit degree. 

It is only my speculation that they take so long because they check your school to see if the courses you took are compliant to courses in Australia. Maybe they check online for course descriptions? or calling your uni to see if they are compatible? I know for a fact that my uni provide course descriptions online. so maybe for others you can provide course descriptions from school?


----------



## paki girl (Oct 26, 2014)

I would like to know the architects who applied as draftsmen and received positive reply.
1-was your degree as architect or draftmen?
2-What sort of job experience did u show? As mine is as architect or interior designer.
3- how do u prove that u have good drafting skills to vetassess( though we do know drafting offcourse)
4- the course outline of mine shows courses in architecture so any chance of getting positive as drafts person?


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Aaca-architect skill assessment


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Guys How can I submit my fees for AACA from saudi Arabia,No any australian Bank in Saudi Arabia


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Can anybody clear me I have bachelor degree in architecture & relevant 5 year experience in Construction phase so the Project Builder 133112 the best option but Vetassess state that 
"A highly relevant field of study is Building Science and Technology, or Building Construction Management (ASCED)."
another option is Construction Management(133111) but i haven't experience as Construction Project Management.Kindly advice me what Should I do....


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Jamil Sid said:


> Can anybody clear me I have bachelor degree in architecture & relevant 5 year experience in Construction phase so the Project Builder 133112 the best option but Vetassess state that
> "A highly relevant field of study is Building Science and Technology, or Building Construction Management (ASCED)."
> another option is Construction Management(133111) but i haven't experience as Construction Project Management.Kindly advice me what Should I do....


Yes , you could assess your skill as the Project Builder 133112 and Bachelor Degree in Architecture is highly relevant field of study in this regard as VETASSESS guideline.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

But Mithu Dada in Construction Project Management they consider the degree of architecture case by case as they mention at their website as"A highly relevant field of study is Construction Project Management, which is the study of planning and controlling building projects (ASCED). General management degrees without underpinning or related studies in construction/civil engineering or building would not usually be positively assessed for this occupation. Qualifications in Architectural Studies with supporting highly relevant employment will be considered on a case-by-case basis.

but for project builder they mention as "A highly relevant field of study is Building Science and Technology, or Building Construction Management (ASCED).

So Dada whats your advice I apply as Project Builder?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Jamil Sid said:


> But Mithu Dada in Construction Project Management they consider the degree of architecture case by case as they mention at their website as"A highly relevant field of study is Construction Project Management, which is the study of planning and controlling building projects (ASCED). General management degrees without underpinning or related studies in construction/civil engineering or building would not usually be positively assessed for this occupation. Qualifications in Architectural Studies with supporting highly relevant employment will be considered on a case-by-case basis.
> 
> but for project builder they mention as "A highly relevant field of study is Building Science and Technology, or Building Construction Management (ASCED).
> 
> So Dada whats your advice I apply as Project Builder?


One of my junior Architect has assessed as the Project Builder 133112. So, I can say you could take VETASSESS advisory service with AUD 130 within two weeks!


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Can any one help what are all documents required for doing AACA skill assement


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Full personal details provided and correct contact details given as From M
Certified copy of your qualifications papers provided (such as degree, diploma, certificate, etc) – 
Certified official transcript of educational courses completed showing subjects, hours / credit points and examination
results 
http://www.aaca.org.au/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/FormM.pdf


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

I want to asked that Is attestation of document from Australian Embassy necessary or I can take the attestation from the Justices of the Peace or other legal practitioners.


----------



## paki girl (Oct 26, 2014)

Please those who received a negative from AaCA and positive from vetasses. How did you prove yourself as draftsperson?


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Jamil How to get the hours / credit points. Please help on this


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

jawahar 84 
Boss credit hour mention on your Marks Trancsript.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Pakistan Girl..
You should show them Reference letter or Experience letter from your last or current employee in which they mention that you are working as architectural draft person & interior designer at there place.So Vetassess will consider you as Architectural Draftperson.
Also keep in mind the architectural Draft person trade accept only two state in CSOL which is Northern Territory & Tasmania,
Northern territory want to show them 35 thousand dollar at your bank if you apply with family with one child & husband ..you have to show them 60 Thousand dollar.
Tasmania want the Job offer letter from the reputed firm in Tasmania


----------



## kani18 (Feb 15, 2015)

*skills assessment aaca*

Hi I am done with bachelors of architecture from university of Mumbai. I was going to apply for skills assessment under AACA . has anyone gone through the process for the same?


----------



## MAXniz (Feb 21, 2015)

I was wondering if you had any ideas about the new assessement form PA which replaced the Form M this January


----------



## MAXniz (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi 

Im just about to submit my forms and im wondering if anyone can give me some advice on the new form pa that replaced form m in January, 2015


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi I am done with bachelors of architecture from Anna university chennai. I was going to apply for skills assessment under AACA . has anyone gone through the process for the same?


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi I am done with bachelors of architecture from Anna university chennai. I was going to apply for skills assessment under AACA . has anyone gone through the process for the same?


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi I am done with bachelors of architecture from Anna university chennai. I was going to apply for skills assessment under AACA . has anyone gone through the process for the same?


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Is there any Architect from Anna University, Chennai who got positive skill assessment. My wife has completed her B.Arch- (5 Years) from a college which is affiliated to Anna University. Is this degree recognized by AACA?


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Is there any Architect from Anna University, Chennai who got positive skill assessment. My wife has completed her B.Arch- (5 Years) from a college which is affiliated to Anna University. Is this degree recognized by AACA?


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Jawahar They dnt have any concerned about your university they actually look inside your syllabus either thats equal to Australian Architecture Syllabus but I think at last they skip the technology subject in PA FORM which is great all of us,Just apply as Bravo you will got the positive assesment bcoz they are more flexible now & I noticed taht more Indian architects got the positive assessment.So go ahead


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Jamil Sid said:


> Jawahar They dnt have any concerned about your university they actually look inside your syllabus either thats equal to Australian Architecture Syllabus but I think at last they skip the technology subject in PA FORM which is great all of us,Just apply as Bravo you will got the positive assesment bcoz they are more flexible now & I noticed taht more Indian architects got the positive assessment.So go ahead


Thanks Jamil Sid


----------



## arhabhishek (Mar 5, 2015)

*Abiz*

Hi dear I am an Architect by profession from India with COA registration ,but i worked only 4 years of my 9 years experice as Architect the rest as Sr.Engieer into construction. will this affect my chance of not getting the invitation??!! 
More over the university which had my course stopped since my college got shifted due to COA affiliation request to another nearest university (Kannur university to calicut University)..please help ...

All my exepriece expect 1 year is in Middle east.

ABHI


----------



## arhabhishek (Mar 5, 2015)

*Abhi*

Hi dear I am an Architect by profession from India with COA registration ,but i worked only 4 years of my 9 years experice as Architect the rest as Sr.Engieer into construction. will this affect my chance of not getting the invitation??!! 
More over the university which had my course stopped since my college got shifted due to COA affiliation request to another nearest university (Kannur university to calicut University)..please help ...

All my exepriece expect 1 year is in Middle east.

ABHI


----------



## arhabhishek (Mar 5, 2015)

*abhi*

Hi dears I am an Architect by profession from India with COA registration ,but i worked only 4 years of my 9 years experience as Architect the rest as Sr.Engineer into construction. will this affect my chance of not getting the Aust invitation??!! 
More over the university which had my course stopped after our batch since my college got shifted due to COA affiliation request to another nearest university (Kannur university to calicut University)..please help ...

All my experience expect 1 year ( in indai) is in Middle east.

Seeking valuable suggestion before i start...

ABHI


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

can any one provide me the cover letter sample for filling Form PA for AACA


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

can any one provide me the Sample cover letter for filling Form PA for AACA skill assesment


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Jamil
can you please provide me the cover letter sample for filling Form PA for AACA


----------



## jainmitesh24 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi jamil and jawahar84,

If you have got the cover letter kindly share with me as well


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Jamal i got negative skill assessment.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Jawahar Please send me your job responsibilities as architect..I cant understand the criteria...I think that now the AACA little bit soft but after hearing your result i m extremely shocked.


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Jamal,

They didn't ask any job responsibilities in skill assessment. They ask only college syllabus.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Jawahar send me your syllabus then i will suggest you what you have to do?The another skill occupation might be near from your job.


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

can u pls provide your mail id pls


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

I send you private message please check


----------



## paki girl (Oct 26, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> Degree of course


Dear Ajaymannat,
I want to try applying as architectural draftsman( after -ve from AACA). All my letters calls me architect. Do the titles only be enough to be changed to " architectural draftsman"? what else should be added to get +ve from vetasses. 
I have an archtect's license. Am registered as architect with the architect's council of my country. Should i keep them aside?
Kindly advice


----------



## travikumar12 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Sam,

I am applying for 189 visa and I am not able to clarify myself on the information provided in the website for qualifications, as I have completed diploma from India. Am I still eligible to apply for visa with diploma qualification?

RAVI


----------



## arunr91 (Jul 14, 2015)

*Architeture Assessment*

Hey guys,

I've completed my Bachelors in Architecture from India and currently pursuing my Masters in Project Management. I was planning on assessing my Bachelors degree. I have two years of work experience and I was wondering what the minimum criteria for the assessment is.

I'd be grateful for some help and any advice regarding the process. Also, if someone could post the basic requirements for the assessment. 

Thanks and regards,
Arun.


----------



## anideepam03 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi, I am Architect from India and had completed my Bachelors in Architecture from University of Mumbai in 2012. I had applied to AACA for Skill Assessment in April 2015 as a part of Skilled Immigration Visa Process, but unfortunately my result came out as 'NOT SUITABLE'.

I had sought help of a consultant for the visa process and they are too quite clueless why the application got rejected.

Can someone please help me out as to why it got rejected


----------



## raquelw (Jan 13, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> One of my junior Architect has assessed as the Project Builder 133112. So, I can say you could take VETASSESS advisory service with AUD 130 within two weeks!


Hi mithu, could you tell what documents (what was written) did this junior Architect used in the assessment as Project Builder?

I don't know what should I do, because I have 2 years of experience in construction, but my graduation here in Brazil is Architect and Urban Planner (5 years course), and I was hired under this position, but here we can work as constructors too if you are registered as an Architect and Urban Planner, and I am since 2009, but I'm afraid that VETASSESS wouldn't understand it, should I send the law translated?

Also, regarding job oportunities after migration, I don't know which is better to have an assessment, as Construction Project Manager or Project Builder, what is your opinion?

Thank you! ;-)


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear *raquelw*,

Regarding job opportunities after migration, there is no importance of your migration assessment to employer!  You can do any job whatever you get or like after your migration. 
I had assessed my qualification as Construction Project Manager and like you my graduation is in Architecture. If you wish to assess as Construction Project Manager, I can help you. Inbox me your e-mail id.

Cheers!

Mithu


raquelw said:


> Hi mithu, could you tell what documents (what was written) did this junior Architect used in the assessment as Project Builder?
> 
> I don't know what should I do, because I have 2 years of experience in construction, but my graduation here in Brazil is Architect and Urban Planner (5 years course), and I was hired under this position, but here we can work as constructors too if you are registered as an Architect and Urban Planner, and I am since 2009, but I'm afraid that VETASSESS wouldn't understand it, should I send the law translated?
> 
> ...


----------



## raquelw (Jan 13, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *raquelw*,
> 
> Regarding job opportunities after migration, there is no importance of your migration assessment to employer!  You can do any job whatever you get or like after your migration.
> I had assessed my qualification as Construction Project Manager and like you my graduation is in Architecture. If you wish to assess as Construction Project Manager, I can help you. Inbox me your e-mail id.
> ...


Thank you mithu, I'd apreciate if you could help me, but I can't send private messages yet, but maybe if you send me one probably I would be able to reply, I think?

*Once you've made 5 messages (which you have now) there may be a slight delay for a few hours, but you will get access - so keep trying  - just left click on the name of the poster in the top-left of their post, and select "Send a private message to...".

Thanks.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi raquelw,
Now you can send me private message as explained by kaju/moderator.


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

hi friends,
new on the block !

I'm an Architect with Bachelors in Architecture and have my own consultancy since almost a decade. 
Lately got a " not suitable " from AACA, but a friend suggested to try for construction project manager or Architectural draftsperson..... Bit doubtful, that although I'mwell aware of both the tasks but ..... 
1. How I will show myself as Draftsperson, when I've been heading a consultancy since over a decade ?
2. Although I've knowledge and experience about Site/Construction Managemen, but heading an Architectural consultancy, would it be easy for me to prove that..... although arranging for Reference/ recommendation letters fromclients is not a big deal..... ?

Please suggest !


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

At Least Construction Project Manager reflects your position .  Follow VETASSES self-employed guideline . I think reference from clients would not help you. 



J and J said:


> hi friends,
> new on the block !
> 
> I'm an Architect with Bachelors in Architecture and have my own consultancy since almost a decade.
> ...


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

thanks Mithu93ku, for the reply.....
Let me go thru' the same (Vetassess documents)....... 

Regards


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> At Least Construction Project Manager reflects your position .  Follow VETASSES self-employed guideline . I think reference from clients would not help you.


Hi Mithu,

Have read all the required documents as well as format of the submission for Self Employed (Vetassess), but the problem stays that here in India, How to convince the authorities that I have been performing the CPM duties, except getting Letters of Reference/ recommendation/ Work orders(back dated).... apart from giving self declarations ( affidavits etc.).....
Operating a proprietorship firm in a non metro city, neither we have any business registration, nor legal agreements & nor much of transactions thru' cheque ....... 

Visited a few websites and consultanats....few suggest for CPM but many insist to go for Architectural Draftsperson, although I find it difficult to showcase a "professional" who's heading a reputed consultancy ( atleast at local level), for over a decade, can be projected as A D.... :confused2::confused2::confused2:

Please suggest....


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello Seniorsssssss........

Anybody there, to comment on the above post.........

Thanks, in advance !!


----------



## jkb0376 (Sep 24, 2015)

*Certification of documents...*

Hi All...
I am architect with B-Arch degree form Delhi and masters degree form UK. I have overall 10 years of experience. I am planning to apply for skills assessment to AACA. Can anyone please guide me how to get my transcript/ degrees/ syllabus certified. AACA website says talk to Australian high commission in your country and they are not responding. Many thanks for help.


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

paki girl said:


> Dear Ajaymannat,
> I want to try applying as architectural draftsman( after -ve from AACA). All my letters calls me architect. Do the titles only be enough to be changed to " architectural draftsman"? what else should be added to get +ve from vetasses.
> I have an archtect's license. Am registered as architect with the architect's council of my country. Should i keep them aside?
> Kindly advice


Dear paki girl 
Dont be confused 
I am also an architect and i also have council of architecture's licence.
But that is not enough these things dont have any value in australia. If u will apply as an architect in aaca there are 95% chances that u will.be rejected bcoz our syllabus does not matches with australian standards as simple as that 
If u will apply one step lower for example as an architetural draftsperson
Success rate is 100%
And all we need at this stage is residency 
A visa to australia thats it


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi jkb0376

Although it's coming quite late, but just check if it helps......

Prefer to get the Syllabus signed/issued by your Department Head (Edu. Institute), and all the Documents are to be certified by the Notary, if in India. 
Don't forget to find a registered Notary, and stamps of "seen as original", Date of certification and address & contact of the certifying person.


----------



## jkb0376 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks J and J,
No it isn't late, in-fact I felt happy getting a reply here, its very helpful.
I guess no need to get syllabus pages notarized? Any clue of registered notary in Delhi? Actually I am preparing for IELTS right now, will give exam in Dec/Jan. In the mean time I was thinking of applying to AACA as well. My wife is also an architect form same collage so both of us will apply to AACA. 
Tell me something do you think there is that "suitable time" of year when you should file EOI, annual cycle being July to July. I have been keeping track of Occupation ceiling details at immigration website but (result to date) are not moving beyond 74 since past 2 months now, though the ceiling is 1650, hope they are not done with this years intake. I guess there are not much Architect's applications which make it to invitation stage. 
Anyway thanks again and do Share what stage of applying you are right now (if not migrated already)
Cheers


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi jkb0376,

Well, as for the guide lines issued by AACA, its advised to get all the documents notarized.
You"ll find numerous Notaries squattering the areas in and around the courts complex and other judiciary/administrative offices. They charge a meagre sum for the same (certification), when its in quantum.
No need to apply to AACA for both of you, if from same college.... (dont waste money on this, invest on the person with more experience, projects, language abilities etc.....out of you two)

Well AACA is the quite unpredictable ( might call conservative), when it comes to issuing "suitability" in the S.A., as is evident from the documents of Deptt. of Immigration listing..... i cant recall the link but for your info, it stands last on the list of various assessing organisations in the country, which is lead by Vetassess.

I got negative assessment last year, and had dropped the idea, as I've a well established consultancy out here since a over a decade.... ( my only intention behind migration, is to save my next generation from the exploitation that we went through )....
Lately on this Forum only, got the idea of applying for A.D.
Now, i'm planning to apply for Architectural Draftsperson, on behalf of my wife as she's having Dip. in Architecture, and has a work experience of over 12 years.

Hope that helps.
Best wishes.


----------



## jkb0376 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks a lot J and J for replying to this. 
Sorry to hear that and best of luck with your A.D. application. Ya its a good advice. Given the uncertain nature of AACA only I will apply first. though you do get 5 points for partner SA. Let me see how I perform in IELTS and Based on tht will decide on future course.

Cheers.


----------



## saanjiiv (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi 

I am an architect from India and done with masters from United Kingdom. I want to apply for provisional assessment. 

Please anyone can help in cover letter and self assessment matrix. It will be great if anyone can guide in that. Also, anyone who has just done with AACA assessment with positive outcome, please share their experience and inputs that will be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Tanthom (Jul 28, 2015)

Dear All,
We have received a negative response from AACA on skill assessment. B Arch degree is from University of Pune and from a well known college.
But not sure what was the reason. Do they check secured score as well? Or work Exp.?
My exp. is in 10 yrs project Management,,is it due to that... really worried and depressed.
Have got 7.5 score in ielts too...

Can anyone suggest the best way forward. 

Regards and Thanks 

Tanthom


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

All,

Not only for you, Who are all applying from India they are giving negative skill assessment only. They are accepting only Australian Architect degree only. They are concentrating only on money.


----------



## Tanthom (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,

Could anyone suggest under which occupation I would be able to apply to get a positive skill assessment.

I am holding a Bachelor in Architecture degree with 10 yrs exp as Costruction project manager and 3 yrs as Architect.

Can I go for any other category?

Thanks


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

apply as construction manager


----------



## Tanthom (Jul 28, 2015)

would there any scope for architectural craftspersons ..is this listed under the skilled list


----------



## Tanthom (Jul 28, 2015)

architecture draftman


----------



## rohan chaudhari (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi mithu, or anyone, please help. I had applied to aaca and got rejected (depressed a bit). 

But I would really like to know how can I apply as a construction project manager 1st (detailed summary about the process would be appreciated) 2nd if not that, then how to apply as a architectural draftsperson


----------



## rohan chaudhari (Dec 4, 2015)

Is this tread dead? Mithu.... i really need a help or anyone else please help


----------



## vahlee (Dec 12, 2015)

dear ajamannat,
i needed your help. i was wondering if you had to show an employment letter from N.T or tasmania to gt the state sponsorship for visa 190 as an architectural draftsperson? I got a (-)ve assessment too from AACA and was hoping to try for architectural draftsperson wit vetassess.
please reply.

Thanks,
Vahlee


----------



## vahlee (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi mithu93ku,
I am an architect and got negative assessment frm AACA. I am thinking of trying the construction manager assessment from vetassess. but i hav an architectural degree. and my experience is all in architecture field. Can u please tell me if this was the case with you too?


----------



## vahlee (Dec 12, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *raquelw*,
> 
> Regarding job opportunities after migration, there is no importance of your migration assessment to employer!  You can do any job whatever you get or like after your migration.
> I had assessed my qualification as Construction Project Manager and like you my graduation is in Architecture. If you wish to assess as Construction Project Manager, I can help you. Inbox me your e-mail id.
> ...


mithu,
Please guide me on how to apply as construction project manager. after the negative assessment i lost all hope. But now i feel there still may be a shot left!


----------



## vahlee (Dec 12, 2015)

rohan chaudhari said:


> Hi mithu, or anyone, please help. I had applied to aaca and got rejected (depressed a bit).
> 
> But I would really like to know how can I apply as a construction project manager 1st (detailed summary about the process would be appreciated) 2nd if not that, then how to apply as a architectural draftsperson


hey rohan,
sorry to hear about that..i got (-)ve assessment too..am quite depressed honestly. dont know what to do next..lets hope mithu or someone replies soon!


----------



## Sanket kumar (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello mates,
My wife did B.Arch. in 2011, from shaurashtra university, Gujarat. After following u guys i m lil bit confused to go for assessment in AACA? Is it possible to do architectural draftperson assessment for B.Arch? And what r now days assessment result?


Pls help


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Rohan C, Vahlee and Sanket K

There's no harm in appying for Architectural Draftsperson 312111, as its the best matching occupation for the Architecture graduates (after Architect)......

As for Const. P. Manager, you need to have a strong portfolio ( experience ) in the relevant field, even if you have a Bachelors in Architecture.

Sorry, for the late reply.


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Forgot to add, that go for 312111 only if you have sufficient points ( 60 + preferably) as only NT and Tasmania are offering SS (Tasmania needs strong local connection or Job offer from local employer).

South Australia too can offer SS, only if either you have more than or equal to 85 points (including 5 or 10 points for 190 or 489); or if you have some local experience; or local qualification; or close relative residing in SA for more than an year.

thanks


----------



## Cacii (Jan 10, 2016)

J and J said:


> Forgot to add, that go for 312111 only if you have sufficient points ( 60 + preferably) as only NT and Tasmania are offering SS (Tasmania needs strong local connection or Job offer from local employer).
> 
> South Australia too can offer SS, only if either you have more than or equal to 85 points (including 5 or 10 points for 190 or 489); or if you have some local experience; or local qualification; or close relative residing in SA for more than an year.
> 
> thanks


Hi,
So what they mean by strong local connections?
My sister wants to apply for SS Tasmania and I am a permanent resident in Sydney, NSW for more than 2 years. Does that count as strong relation?
However, when she arrives in AUS she will stay with us until she finds a job in Tasmania.
Any toughts?

Thanks


----------



## Cacii (Jan 10, 2016)

Tanthom said:


> Dear All,
> We have received a negative response from AACA on skill assessment. B Arch degree is from University of Pune and from a well known college.
> But not sure what was the reason. Do they check secured score as well? Or work Exp.?
> My exp. is in 10 yrs project Management,,is it due to that... really worried and depressed.
> ...


Same here! My sister is an architect and she applied via AACA, got a negative result and was graduated from a well known uni in Europe. I don't know what the criteria in AACA is, but she'll be applying soon as an architect draftsperson for Tasmania.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Cacii said:


> Same here! My sister is an architect and she applied via AACA, got a negative result and was graduated from a well known uni in Europe. I don't know what the criteria in AACA is, but she'll be applying soon as an architect draftsperson for Tasmania.


Dears, Can you please tell me what are the documents which need to be sent to AACA for assessment. I am planning to claim 5 points for my spouse. Is it very difficult to get a positive assessment from AACA??


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Any help over here please.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Dears, Can you please tell me what are the documents which need to be sent to AACA for assessment. I am planning to claim 5 points for my spouse. Is it very difficult to get a positive assessment from AACA??


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

HI A....._OZ,

Well, as for the difficulty quotient of AACA is concerned, and even for Required documents, please refer to the official website of AACA......

They've categorically mentioned the 7 key subjects that hold essence of an Architectural qualification (in OZ) and yours need to be compatible with the same........ 
yesssss, they are bit unpredictable and quite conservative, for that matter......


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Cacii said:


> Hi,
> So what they mean by strong local connections?
> My sister wants to apply for SS Tasmania and I am a permanent resident in Sydney, NSW for more than 2 years. Does that count as strong relation?
> However, when she arrives in AUS she will stay with us until she finds a job in Tasmania.
> ...


Hi Cacii,

Well, i'm not a qualified person to comment upon the Strength of the connection, but as far as I understand, strong connection must refer to a close relative living in Tasmania or candidates personal/historical connection with the same (academic, residence or work experience)....... Having a close relative settled elsewhere in Australia might cast a negative impact upon the application, in my opinion.

that's what I understand, though....


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dears, Can you please tell me what are the documents which need to be sent to AACA for assessment. I am planning to claim 5 points for my spouse. Is it very difficult to get a positive assessment from AACA??



Hi Agressive_OZ,

HI A....._OZ,

For the details of Required documents, please refer to the official website of AACA......

They've categorically mentioned the 7 key subjects that hold essence of an Architectural qualification (in OZ) and yours need to be compatible with the same........ 
yesssss, they are bit unpredictable and quite conservative, for that matter......

An Architect with some reasonable experience should easily sail through the S A for Architectural Draftsperson(Vetassess being a quite candidate friendly agency)..... Shall not only save upon time and budgets only, rather shall have some surety attached to it ( provided it's an authentic case, abutted by appropriate documentation) ....


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

For that matter, I've had personal experiences with both......


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

J and J said:


> Hi Agressive_OZ,
> 
> HI A....._OZ,
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your response dear.. I am applying through 189 and Architectural drafstman is not in SOL, infact it falls under CSOL and as per DIBP, in order to claim partner's point below is the requirement:

You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:

were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.

Just note the 2nd last point: had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation... I guess this means both have to be in the same list i.e. SOL and not CSOL.. Correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Even I have a same situation, dear.

Had met a Consultant upon this point. Even he had doubts about it. (Although he told me that to get spouse's SA done even though it falls in CSOL, mine is sol, he expects that SOL and CSOL wont matter - DIBP wished to highlight that conflict must not be with the states' lists - was his opinion)....

Anybody else having info about it, please ????


----------



## rohan chaudhari (Dec 4, 2015)

J and J

Thank you for the insight, I am still in a state of confusion since architectural draftsperson falls under CSOL the is assessed by VETASSESS, on the VETASSESS website it does not mention the exact documents or the degree it needs. I am trying to search for it as well as which state sponsors this skill set as well. 

The main point is, is it mandatory for me to go to the state or i am just obliged to go there, but i choose to live in a state that has not sponsored me. I would not do that ethically but just wanted to know. 

Also, It would be really helpful to know how the procedure works and what kind of documents are needed.

Regards,
Rohan


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

rohan chaudhari said:


> J and J
> 
> Thank you for the insight, I am still in a state of confusion since architectural draftsperson falls under CSOL the is assessed by VETASSESS, on the VETASSESS website it does not mention the exact documents or the degree it needs. I am trying to search for it as well as which state sponsors this skill set as well.
> 
> ...





Hi Rohan,

* An Indian Bachelors Degree inArch. as well as a recognized 3 year Diploma shall suffice, as Educational qualification...... told and tested by various Consultants I met, not mentioned categorically on Website though. 
* As for now, South Australia with Supplementary list, NT with required funds (but appropriate points) and Tasmania with Job offer is accepting the applicants..... Please refer to relevant Websites of the states..... Or refer to ANSCOSEARCH.....
* Yes, you are expected to stay in the nominated region/state, for a span of two years, except if you can prove legally that your nominated profession is not having enough opportunities in the same region...... that you'll be allowed to move before the two years commitment time is over. 
* As for the procedures, the best explanation is on Website itself, dear..... even I'm arranging the docs, so not having first hand experience...... Have learnt all that from the Recce' done with few consultants and net surfing .....

Hope that helps.


----------



## sjav (Jan 26, 2016)

can someone please provide a cover letter for Application form PA for architectural degree assessment.
Thank you


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

saz82 said:


> Hello
> 
> Dear saz82
> 
> am an architect and I got my degree from Egypt and I completed a 5 year course as you know (I can see your from Egypt) so do they give +ve reply or not? pleas let me know ho did it go with you.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

*Egypt Qualification AACA*



saz82 said:


> I dont think it matters where from as long as u did 5 years including what i mentioned earlier. They did mention on the form that they do take the educational system in the country and the institution into account as well. I read a blog for an indian architect in Kuwait who got a positive assessment (Goa graduate) and he said that most Indian architects get through with no problems.


Hey Saz how are you......am pretty sure you're way beyond this step and I hope you go as far as you want  right now am going to receive my assessment from the AACA, I completed my Study in Egypt in Modern Academy for Engineering and Technology if you know it, I was just wondering if am gonna get a +ve or negative application I hope you know anything about that since you're from Egypt and all  

Regards


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi..does anyone know the following ?
1. list of institutions / architecture colleges recognised by AACA ? 
2. During registration you have to pay d fees amounting to around 1000 aus dollars..If you are not selected i guess there is no refund..right?
3.in one of the post i read that there are not many architects applying for Australian PR..is there a particular reason ?


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

hey tanuja!

1. You can find it on their website .. mainly few universities in Australia, New Zealand, Singapore and Hong Kong.
2. No refund
3. Because AACA assessment is a really difficult one as so many get a negative outcome, and usually there are not so many Architects out there compared to other professions!


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Arch.Ahmed said:


> hey tanuja!
> 
> 1. You can find it on their website .. mainly few universities in Australia, New Zealand, Singapore and Hong Kong.
> 2. No refund
> 3. Because AACA assessment is a really difficult one as so many get a negative outcome, and usually there are not so many Architects out there compared to other professions!


Hello Ahmed, do you know anything about egyptian architectural qualifications? If they are approved by the aaca?


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello bishoyerian
Yep .. from what I've seen and heard .. better not! 
If all you got is a Bsc Architectural Engineering then better not go for an AACA assessment!
Find another nominated job for you like an Architectural Draftsperson or a Construction Project Manager .. based on your experience.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for your fast reply  am actually spused to recive my AACA results within days now :joy: I was just nervously about what it might be :smiley: I will prepare the architectural drafts person....is it okay if I only have one year of experience (with the title architect)?


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh man! I'm sorry! 
Let's be optimistic then!
As for Architectural Draftsperson .. one year of experience will suffice : )


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Lol :joy::joy: well am preparing my self for the disappointment :joy:


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Ahmed,
Thanks so much..


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi.first of all congrats to you..which university have you passed from? Do you know which universities in India are recognised by AACA ?


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

All the best! bishoyerian .. and keep us posted! 
You're welcome tanuja : )


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

@ J & J ..what is SS?


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

@ J & J? What is SS ? also in order to apply as an A.D. despite being an architect should one ask for VETASSESS and not AACA ?


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Tanuja,

SS is an acronym for State Sponsorship ( ss 190 offers you 5 points; rs 489 offers 10 points to the aggregate)
& yeah, Vetassess is a designated agency for accreditation/ assessment of A. D., not AACA.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

@ J & J..thanks a lot..you have provided a lot of useful info..I went thru all your posts


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Ajay,
thanks for d info..I am an architect and after reading all d posts on d forum,am thinking of applying as a draughtsperson..Do we need any certificates to that effect? a course completion certificate from Autodesk maybe?


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Jamil,
What if my experience certificate states I have been working as an architect?Any idea Would they consider it?


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm planning to nominate either Project Builder or CPM. First 7 years experience mostly as arch Assistant and Designer. Past 2 years, I'm more into the design and build industry, working mostly in the design and implementation of Interior Fit out works. Will submit first to Vetassess Advisory service and see what their comments.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Arch.Ahmed said:


> All the best! bishoyerian .. and keep us posted!
> You're welcome tanuja : )


Well just recived the assessment outcome today and yea it's Not Suitable as expected. Moveing on  as you mentioned I can apply in the VETASSESS as an architectural drafts person and then apply for the visa 457, now here is the part that I don't get, as I know this visa is issued when I get an employer spounsering me, but what hapens when I just make an application (EOI) what will be the use of that? Is it going to put me on a list for as if someone is looking to hire will see my application? And is it any faster to apply for jobs by my self from where I am?


----------



## Arch.Ahmed (Mar 29, 2014)

bishoyerian said:


> Well just recived the assessment outcome today and yea it's Not Suitable as expected. Moveing on  as you mentioned I can apply in the VETASSESS as an architectural drafts person and then apply for the visa 457, now here is the part that I don't get, as I know this visa is issued when I get an employer spounsering me, but what hapens when I just make an application (EOI) what will be the use of that? Is it going to put me on a list for as if someone is looking to hire will see my application? And is it any faster to apply for jobs by my self from where I am?



Sorry for that man! 
Nope .. you're gonna get your qualification assessed as an Architectural Draftsperson and then you'll apply for either 190 or 489 depending on how many points you can get.
right now the only option you have is Northern Territories and they don't really give 190 visas! so you'll have to apply for 489!


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Arch.Ahmed said:


> bishoyerian said:
> 
> 
> > Well just recived the assessment outcome today and yea it's Not Suitable as expected. Moveing on  as you mentioned I can apply in the VETASSESS as an architectural drafts person and then apply for the visa 457, now here is the part that I don't get, as I know this visa is issued when I get an employer spounsering me, but what hapens when I just make an application (EOI) what will be the use of that? Is it going to put me on a list for as if someone is looking to hire will see my application? And is it any faster to apply for jobs by my self from where I am?
> ...



What about the 457?  it looks more relaiable


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

tanuja said:


> @ J & J..thanks a lot..you have provided a lot of useful info..I went thru all your posts


Pleasure's all mine, Tanuja.

Keep sharing info.....


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Thanks a lot for your response dear.. I am applying through 189 and Architectural drafstman is not in SOL, infact it falls under CSOL and as per DIBP, in order to claim partner's point below is the requirement:
> 
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 
> ...



Hi A....OZ,

After our discussion on "points for Spouse", I tried gathering some info, but not of much benefit.....
But somehow I assume that we might be able to claim points as both the professions are in CSOL.....

What's your take on this ?


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

J and J said:


> Hi A....OZ,
> 
> After our discussion on "points for Spouse", I tried gathering some info, but not of much benefit.....
> But somehow I assume that we might be able to claim points as both the professions are in CSOL.....
> ...


Yes dear, if your and your spouse's occupation are in CSOL then you can claim points. But in my case, I have already applied under SOL and my spouse current occupation is architect which falls in SOL, and we all know the assessing authority's response for architect.. there is no point in wasting 1000$ to get a rejection.. hehehehehe


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Yes dear, if your and your spouse's occupation are in CSOL then you can claim points. But in my case, I have already applied under SOL and my spouse current occupation is architect which falls in SOL, and we all know the assessing authority's response for architect.. there is no point in wasting 1000$ to get a rejection.. hehehehehe


Hi bro,
Indeed your occupation is in SOL, but it's in CSOL as well, thus overlaps with your spouse'.
And undoubtedly, if you have scope of receiving Invitation with 60, that's fine, otherwise, you can avail 5 points for 312111(Spouse), as discussed earlier too.......

Best wishes..........


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

If we architects apply for A.D. post should our reference / experience letters list us as "architectural draughtsman " and not Architects? my experience letter says "worked as an architect".


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

tanuja said:


> If we architects apply for A.D. post should our reference / experience letters list us as "architectural draughtsman " and not Architects? my experience letter says "worked as an architect".


It is of-course favourable to carry the same or almost similar occupation nomenclature( eg. Architectural Assistant, Assistant Architect, Architectural Associate etc apart from Architectural Draftsperson, in this case); but even important is to have same or similar duties ( matching by75%, atleast).

Regards


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi..does anyone here has a list of the duties under the profession " architectural draughtsman" as per Australian norms ?if so kindly share.


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

tanuja said:


> Hi..does anyone here has a list of the duties under the profession " architectural draughtsman" as per Australian norms ?if so kindly share.


1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## NSKS (Feb 25, 2016)

ArchitectL said:


> Just received a response of our assessment from AACA and its Not Suitable. Actually not surprised on seeing the outcome....wondering what exactly are they looking at???
> Although I sent them my Australian work experience letter (proof that my skills are suitable for work in Australia) along with the application Form M... I am stumped to say the least.
> I had some hopes that atleast my Oz Masters degree would stand a chance but sadly no.


Hi ArchitectL,
I am an architect from Mumbai and I wish to make an application to AACA for getting skills assessment done. All the negative responses posted here have really got me thinking though.
I just want to know exactly what documents you had submitted along with your application?
The document checklist on the AACA website gives a good 10-11 points document checklist which includes:
COA registration number
Self Assessment Matrix 
Cover Letter
Course Syllabus

The reason is I want to know if they are rejecting in spite of the application including all the required documents.

Thanks
[Reply from anyone would be appreciated]


----------



## tanuja (Jan 29, 2016)

Arch.Ahmed said:


> Sorry for that man!
> Nope .. you're gonna get your qualification assessed as an Architectural Draftsperson and then you'll apply for either 190 or 489 depending on how many points you can get.
> right now the only option you have is Northern Territories and they don't really give 190 visas! so you'll have to apply for 489!


Hi Ahmed,Is the Northen territories the only option? Could you please tell me the difference between 190 and 489 visas ?


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello guys... what are the chances to be applying as a civil engineering draftsperson? I have done architecture from mumbai university and worked with civil engineer firm for 3 years 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## EmpireState (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello architects,

I cleared the stage 1 of skill assessment by AACA and also received my grant a few weeks back. I have a few questions regarding the next steps, to the people who have cleared the stage 1 only or have cleared stage 1 and 2 and are working in Australia as Architects or any other posts related to architecture (architectural assistant or graduate architect or junior architect, architectural designers)

1) I would like to know if anybody here has completed the Overseas Qualifications Assessment Stage 2? Is there a time limit within which one has to get the Overseas Qualifications Assessment Stage 2 completed?

2) Can one seek job as architectural assistant or graduate architect or junior architect, architectural designers? till the time one decides to apply to stage 2 or when the Overseas Qualifications Assessment Stage 2 in being processed ? AACA stage 1 assessment certificate clearly states that one cannot use the title Architect till he/she registers as an architect which can happen only after clearing the Overseas Qualifications Assessment Stage 2.

3) What happens when one cannot clear the Overseas Qualifications Assessment Stage 2? Is the candidate asked to take up internship or training and then asked to reapply?

4) What is the job scene like for architects, designers in Sydney, Melbourne etc?

I'd like to hear from architects or people in the construction industry who have been through this process.


----------



## EmpireState (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello architects,

I cleared the stage 1 of skill assessment by AACA and also received my grant a few weeks back. I have a few questions regarding the next steps, to the people who have cleared the stage 1 only or have cleared stage 1 and 2 and are working in Australia as Architects or any other posts related to architecture (architectural assistant or graduate architect or junior architect, architectural designers)

1) I would like to know if anybody here has completed the Overseas Qualifications Assessment Stage 2? Is there a time limit within which one has to get the Overseas Qualifications Assessment Stage 2 completed?

2) Can one seek job as architectural assistant or graduate architect or junior architect, architectural designers? till the time one decides to apply to stage 2 or when the Overseas Qualifications Assessment Stage 2 in being processed ? AACA stage 1 assessment certificate clearly states that one cannot use the title Architect till he/she registers as an architect which can happen only after clearing the Overseas Qualifications Assessment Stage 2.

3) What happens when one cannot clear the Overseas Qualifications Assessment Stage 2? Is the candidate asked to take up internship or training and then asked to reapply?

4) What is the job scene like for architects, designers in Sydney, Melbourne etc?

I'd like to hear from architects or people in the construction industry who have been through this process.


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi,
Congrats on getting positive outcome from AACA. There are two difficult situations in Australia, first you don't get jobs easily unless you have right contacts even if you are PR. Secondly, you need a local experience in Australia for few years, that's not possible unless you start working. 
My wife works as a graduate architect in Melbourne. 
She needs help for AACA assessment. She will be happy to help you with your job search. You can email me your application form which includes syllabus and subjects categories.
Let me know if you can help.

Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi,<br />
Congrats on getting positive outcome from AACA. There are two difficult situations in Australia, first you don't get jobs easily unless you have right contacts even if you are PR. Secondly, you need a local experience in Australia for few years, that's not possible unless you start working. <br />
My wife works as a graduate architect in Melbourne. <br />
She needs help for AACA assessment. She will be happy to help you with your job search. You can email me your application form which includes syllabus and subjects categories.<br />
Let me know if you can help.<br />
<br />
Thank you.<br />
<br />
Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## EmpireState (Feb 28, 2016)

kandy123 said:


> Hi,
> Congrats on getting positive outcome from AACA. There are two difficult situations in Australia, first you don't get jobs easily unless you have right contacts even if you are PR. Secondly, you need a local experience in Australia for few years, that's not possible unless you start working.
> My wife works as a graduate architect in Melbourne.
> She needs help for AACA assessment. She will be happy to help you with your job search. You can email me your application form which includes syllabus and subjects categories.
> ...


Please don't embarrass yourself by asking me or any other architect to mail you their AACA application "including syllabus and subjects categories" so that you can copy it word by word. Doesn't the university where your wife studied, provide her with the transcripts (including syllabus and subjects categories) of what she actually did in her course? 

Advice to others..

The AACA form is very simple and clear, fill it with all honesty.


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Mate. Why I was asking for help because few people from the same university are getting refused by AACA. And few of them are getting positive. Why is it so?
I also went to migration lawyers to get help. They said we cannot guarantee bcz AACA has their own way to accept or refuse, without giving any clarification on refusal. Hence form must be filled in correct manner. 
Anyways. I will try myself. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## EmpireState (Feb 28, 2016)

kandy123 said:


> Mate. Why I was asking for help because few people from the same university are getting refused by AACA. And few of them are getting positive. Why is it so?
> I also went to migration lawyers to get help. They said we cannot guarantee bcz AACA has their own way to accept or refuse, without giving any clarification on refusal. Hence form must be filled in correct manner.
> Anyways. I will try myself. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


Your immigration lawyers gave you the best possible and honest answer. I am sure the immigration lawyers didn't advice you to go ask for application form including syllabus and subjects categories from people who have got a positive result. It's not just about filling up the form in the "correct manner". Correct also means being honest in my opinion.

Some get a positive outcome and some get a negative outcome. Why? May be because some of the applicants who got a negative result had asked those who got a positive result from AACA, for their application form and made the mistake of copying everything from their form and not being honest. Nobody will ever know why!

For others who wish to apply..

While filling the form, write what you actually did in your course and not what you think you did in your course or not what your colleague who got a positive result did in his/her course or not what you think AACA would like to see in the form. Be hundred percent correct (honest) from your side and leave the rest to your fate.


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for your honest opinion. My intention was not to copy your assessment or syllabus but to get an idea. What could go wrong. 
If you want I can send you my syllabus. Just help me to understand self assessment matrix. 
Your suggestions are appreciated but leaving everything on fate is not solution. Thanks again

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## EmpireState (Feb 28, 2016)

kandy123 said:


> Thanks for your honest opinion. My intention was not to copy your assessment or syllabus but to get an idea. What could go wrong.
> If you want I can send you my syllabus. Just help me to understand self assessment matrix.
> Your suggestions are appreciated but leaving everything on fate is not solution. Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


"Be hundred percent correct (honest) from your side and leave the rest to your fate" - If you read this statement of mine again, carefully, I hope you will realize that I never said leave EVERYTHING to your fate.

What will you do by getting an idea about other architect's syllabus and course content? and "If you want I can send you my syllabus?" why would I want to see your syllabus?. You are still stuck on seeing other people's form/syllabus/course content etc. And it's called SELF assessment matrix for a reason. 

I don't think you understood anything from my previous post.


----------



## ArchiQueen (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi all,

Cleared AACA and got my visa too.

Any idea how much would a graduate architect earn in Australia?


----------



## EmpireState (Feb 28, 2016)

ArchiQueen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Cleared AACA and got my visa too.
> 
> Any idea how much would a graduate architect earn in Australia?


I guess there are not many architects who successfully completed their skill assessment. Hard to find any answers here from architects.


----------



## ArchiQueen (Nov 3, 2015)

kandy123 said:


> Hi,
> Congrats on getting positive outcome from AACA. There are two difficult situations in Australia, first you don't get jobs easily unless you have right contacts even if you are PR. Secondly, you need a local experience in Australia for few years, that's not possible unless you start working.
> My wife works as a graduate architect in Melbourne.
> She needs help for AACA assessment. She will be happy to help you with your job search. You can email me your application form which includes syllabus and subjects categories.
> ...


Hey Kandy123, Would you mind sharing your wife's graduate architect experience working in an aussie firm/ salary one can expect while applying to grad arch posts etc with us?

Thanks!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Here are a couple of links regarding architects income in Australia

BREAKING NEWS: Architects' salaries laid bare | Architecture And Design
Design Architect Salary (Australia)


----------



## ArchiQueen (Nov 3, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> Here are a couple of links regarding architects income in Australia
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Architects' salaries laid bare | Architecture And Design
> Design Architect Salary (Australia)


Thank you!


----------



## denisgill (Mar 15, 2016)

jawahar84 said:


> Is there any Architect from Anna University, Chennai who got positive skill assessment. My wife has completed her B.Arch- (5 Years) from a college which is affiliated to Anna University. Is this degree recognized by AACA?


I also have a B.ARCH degree from a college that is affiliated with a universit. Will this accepted by AACA


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

mithu93ku said:


> At Least Construction Project Manager reflects your position .  Follow VETASSES self-employed guideline . I think reference from clients would not help you.


HI Mithu,

Need some guidance....... I had applied for Advisory from Vetassess for 133111 (CPM).

In the reply, they have quoted that - from my Website, it is apparent that being Proprietor of a Firm that provides Consultancy in Construction management, Architecture and Interior Design, while going for the Skill Assessment, they will consider the division of appropriate "Time" devoted to CPM tasks......., whereas otherwise in my office, I'm looking into the Management part of the projects, and have separate staff teams for handling Architectural and Interiors design tasks...... Had mentioned that clearly on the "Roles And Responsibilities of staff", as well as " Organisational Chart"....... 
My doubt is that " what shall be their mode of assessing this and How can I prove that I'm involved primarily with the Management tasks ?

Secondly, it mentions that providing Registration nos. with some Govt. authorities or Accreditation agency shall support your claim, whereas, Here in India, we don't require any Regn. with any Govt agency for a Consultancy firm (have submitted an undertaking by my CA regarding this, already)...... neither do we have any CPM Accreditation Organisation here. 

Thirdly, they opine that Management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to Project builder occupation.....


So out of ideas about "How to go about it" ? 

Please enlighten !

Here's the exact script in the Conclusion Section by them :

"Many of the tasks listed above may be somewhat relevant to the nominated occupation, however, it is noted on the company website, that ***********, provides a range of services including: construction management, architecture and interior design. A skill assessment in this instance would involve an analysis of the proportion of time generally devoted to the performance of activities that are focussed on construction project management as opposed to architectural services or interior design. Time spent providing purely architectural or interior design services is not able to be positively assessed against the occupation of Construction Project Manager. Additionally, please note the management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to the tasks listed for the occupation of Project Builder than Construction Project Manager."

Any insights by Seniors ? 

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

While, on the other hand, I've my wife's Assessment as positive in 312111, with only 50 points, thus eligible only for NT...... Shall she be able to obtain 10 points in 489 ?

Clueless....... Please suggest !


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

ajaymannat said:


> Hi to all sorry guys I was very busy at my job so thats why I could not give time to forum
> Now I am back .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

While, on the other hand, I've my wife's Assessment as positive in 312111, with only 50 points, thus eligible only for NT...... Shall she be able to obtain 10 points in 489 ?

Clueless....... Please suggest !


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello Seniors,

Please help me decipher my Advisory outcome, as posted above.......

Thanks in advance....


----------



## J and J (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello Seniors,

Please help me decipher my Advisory outcome, as posted above.......

Thanks in advance....


----------



## jefftang (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi,green mind , I have just received the aaca assessment ,and the result is not suitable, I am going to appeal it. Have u appealed successful? Or can u give me some useful information about it.


----------



## jefftang (Mar 26, 2016)

I have just received a not suitable assessment from the AACA, I want to appeal this. Have you appeal successfully? Or can u give me some information about it. Your help with this matter will be grateful to me, thank u


----------



## fatma88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi there,

i am an architect from turkey. i graduated 3 years ago from Yasar University and i would like to go to australia through my husbands visa. But when i checked AACA assessment for overseas applicants it says 5 years, 10 semesters. Architecture faculties in Turkey are 4 years,8 semesters. Can i get the registration as an architect ?


----------



## swapan (Apr 2, 2016)

sam001 said:


> I am starting this thread to update regarding AACA -Architect skill assessment updates,
> So anyone who has sent their documents for assessment can update their status here.
> 
> I have send my documents and AACA will receive in next week.
> ...


Hi Sam,
I am in 574 visa, doing PhD in Perth. Want to apply for PR as an Architect. 
Do I need to assess both Stage 1 & Stage 2 for Architect profession?

Looking forward to hear from you.

Swapan


----------



## kris1988 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello,

How are guys, Krishna here from Melbourne and im a recent gradate of masters in project management with architectural background and worked as a landscape architect for three years in India. i heard its really hard to get assessed with AACA and i en-quired with AACA regarding assessment, they sent a mail saying (architecture course including internship will not full-fill the requirement but we encourage you to apply for assessment if u have done 5years of course as we assess case by case) that a kind of negative response. i feel like assessing with vetassess but what are the option to assess with vetassess.

what kind of visa do i get?

thanks in advance.

regards
krishna


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Krishna,
As per my knowledge, 
Vetassess requires highly relevant education plus post qualification experience i.e. highly relevant job as a landscape architect

Please check vetassess website for further details 

AACA

They assess case by case. So can't guarantee the outcome

Better to apply for both since that will enable you to apply for 189 visa if either of them is positive

All the best

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## swapan (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Kandy,
I have completed 5 year Bachelor of Architecture course from Bangladesh and Master of Architecture from Germany. What are the possibilities for applying as Architect profession? Do I need to assess both Stage 1 and Stage 2? Please let me know.

Swapan


----------



## kris1988 (Apr 20, 2016)

kandy123 said:


> Hi Krishna,
> As per my knowledge,
> Vetassess requires highly relevant education plus post qualification experience i.e. highly relevant job as a landscape architect
> 
> ...



Thank you for your response

But most of them assessed thru vetassess as a architectural draftsmen or a construction project manager and got a positive result 

what kind of visa do i get with architectural draftsmen??

thank you


----------



## swapan (Apr 2, 2016)

*Witn Visa Subclass 574 seeking assessemnt as Architect*

Dear Shaun,
I am in Visa 574 for 14 months in Perth and intend to apply as an Architect under skilled migration. I studied BArch(5 year) and MArch(2 years). Do I need to assesses by AACA for both Stage 1(degree) and Stage 2(professional skill)? Or Only stage 1 is enough to apply for 189/190 or else. 
Looking forward to your advice. 

Swapan




Shaun M said:


> Hi Kamila,
> 
> I'm a UK qualified architect (since 1994) who emigrated to Brisbane in June 2009, and am currently going through the AACA process. I sent my academic equivalency application in last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

swapan said:


> Hi Kandy,
> I have completed 5 year Bachelor of Architecture course from Bangladesh and Master of Architecture from Germany. What are the possibilities for applying as Architect profession? Do I need to assess both Stage 1 and Stage 2? Please let me know.
> 
> Swapan


 stage 1 for overseas people.
Stage 2 is only if you got stage 1 positive and arrive in Australia.

If already in Australia (on any other visa), combined applications of stage 1 & 2.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## swapan (Apr 2, 2016)

kandy123 said:


> stage 1 for overseas people.
> Stage 2 is only if you got stage 1 positive and arrive in Australia.
> 
> If already in Australia (on any other visa), combined applications of stage 1 & 2.
> ...


Hi Kandy,
Thanks a lot for your reply. Do i need really to assess Stage 1 & 2 at a time? Or after assessing Stage 1, i need to go for Stage 2? Please let me know.

Swapan


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

swapan said:


> Hi Kandy,
> Thanks a lot for your reply. Do i need really to assess Stage 1 & 2 at a time? Or after assessing Stage 1, i need to go for Stage 2? Please let me know.
> 
> Swapan


Contact AACA .. they will answer all your questions better than anyone 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## EmpireState (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Krishna,

If you have 5 years of architecture education. I suggest you try applying for AACA skill assessment. There is no guarantee to the outcome but I personally feel nobody should try the second option (vetassess) before giving AACA skill assessment a shot. As you might have read from different posts on this forum, some get a positive outcome and some get a negative outcome. But just because somebody here got a negative outcome in the skill assessment does not mean you will also get a negative outcome.

As AACA told you in their mail to you, they treat every application differently, case by case. If you don't succeed with AACA then there is always a plan B - vetassess. 

Stay positive!



kris1988 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How are guys, Krishna here from Melbourne and im a recent gradate of masters in project management with architectural background and worked as a landscape architect for three years in India. i heard its really hard to get assessed with AACA and i en-quired with AACA regarding assessment, they sent a mail saying (architecture course including internship will not full-fill the requirement but we encourage you to apply for assessment if u have done 5years of course as we assess case by case) that a kind of negative response. i feel like assessing with vetassess but what are the option to assess with vetassess.
> 
> ...


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Is it a good idea to include Masters of Landscape Architecture degree in the application? 
It is stated in the AACA website, they only assess qualifications in Architecture.
However, Masters of Landscape Architecture (from Australian University) studies does include 25% of subjects exactly same as CORE units from Master of Architecture course (listed in the recognised course list on AACA website)

I don't want AACA to consider Landscape Architectural degree to comment and saying we do not assess Landscape Architecture Studies.
Will it be harmful to include 25% units ?



Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## swapan (Apr 2, 2016)

*Australian Professional Experience?*

Hi Shaun,
I am staying in Australia for the 14 months to pursue PhD; but do not have any work experience as an architect. What should I do to assess my professional experience? Can you help?

Swapan



Shaun M said:


> Hi Kamila,
> 
> I'm a UK qualified architect (since 1994) who emigrated to Brisbane in June 2009, and am currently going through the AACA process. I sent my academic equivalency application in last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## EmpireState (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi,

The best solution to your question would be calling AACA and talking to them directly.
As they are the ones assessing your application, they would be the best ones to answer your query. They will decide if 25 percent is good enough or no. Look at the bright side, if they say OK for Landscape Architecture and you get a positive result for your skill assessment., you might end up getting 5 more points, for Masters education.

Stay positive!




kandy123 said:


> Is it a good idea to include Masters of Landscape Architecture degree in the application?
> It is stated in the AACA website, they only assess qualifications in Architecture.
> However, Masters of Landscape Architecture (from Australian University) studies does include 25% of subjects exactly same as CORE units from Master of Architecture course (listed in the recognised course list on AACA website)
> 
> ...


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks a lot, I know the best way is to contacting AACA directly. But frustration and tension get me here to get positive thoughts.
Thanks for your kind support.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello guys......I submitted my application for assessment from VETASESS as an architectural rafts person and my degree is BSc of Architecture, I just wanted to know if there are any chances the I could get a negative result, cuz I know they assess both the qualification and the work experience so.....am not really sure how this works!


----------



## EmpireState (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi,

Don't think too much. Just apply. Because it doesn't matter if you apply today or 5 years down the line, what subjects you have studied during your BArch/MArch course and the university you passed out from, will never change. However, what may change is that Architects are removed from the skill select list. You never know! Then you have absolutely no options left. So apply before that happens.

I had decided to not apply to AACA after reading all the negative comments here. Until one day I decided to just apply and see what happens. Rest is history!

Stay positive!



kandy123 said:


> Thanks a lot, I know the best way is to contacting AACA directly. But frustration and tension get me here to get positive thoughts.
> Thanks for your kind support.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## salahalgadi (Apr 29, 2016)

fatma88 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i am an architect from turkey. i graduated 3 years ago from Yasar University and i would like to go to australia through my husbands visa. But when i checked AACA assessment for overseas applicants it says 5 years, 10 semesters. Architecture faculties in Turkey are 4 years,8 semesters. Can i get the registration as an architect ?


I submitted my skill assessment to AACC and i got negative assessment saying not suitable , my degree was five year course, bachelor of Architecture from India , Madras and i have more than 10 years of experience


----------



## salahalgadi (Apr 29, 2016)

sam001 said:


> I am starting this thread to update regarding AACA -Architect skill assessment updates,
> So anyone who has sent their documents for assessment can update their status here.
> 
> I have send my documents and AACA will receive in next week.
> ...


I applied to AACA for the qualification assessment and it was negative , i have completed five years Bachelor of Architecture


----------



## paki boy (May 18, 2016)

Dear All.

I am new in this forum and I am planning to apply for Australian immigration but before i proceed I came to know that we have to get certified our Architecture degree from AACA so can anybody help me out in this regard I also download the form from AACA website but i found some difficult in filling the form. I have done my Bachelor of Architecture from Pakistan


----------



## liaoliveira (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a question regarding how many points can we get from the AACA assessment.
I've got my Skill assessment: Suitable for the occupation Architect for the purposes of migration.

Does this give me 10 or 15 points when applying for 189 visa? 

I have a Bachelor Degree from a Brazilian University.
Some people told me would be 10, some 15….

thanks


----------



## salahalgadi (Apr 29, 2016)

liaoliveira said:


> I have a question regarding how many points can we get from the AACA assessment.
> I've got my Skill assessment: Suitable for the occupation Architect for the purposes of migration.
> 
> Does this give me 10 or 15 points when applying for 189 visa?
> ...


For bachelor degree you get 15 point according to my information


----------



## swapan (Apr 2, 2016)

*Points calculator*

HI,
You may try this point calculator. But don't rely on solely. Please check out the Australian Border and Immigration website for it. 
Regards
Swapan

https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php




liaoliveira said:


> I have a question regarding how many points can we get from the AACA assessment.
> I've got my Skill assessment: Suitable for the occupation Architect for the purposes of migration.
> 
> Does this give me 10 or 15 points when applying for 189 visa?
> ...


----------



## paki boy (May 18, 2016)

Dear liaoliveira.

I am in a stage of filling the form PA if you don't mind as you already got the positive response may I asked you one favour can you please sent me the filled form for my reference as I am finding some difficulty in filling the form i will be very thankful to you in this regard.


----------



## liaoliveira (Feb 8, 2015)

Dear Paki, i've got the assessment back in 2010 so I dont have the form. Try calling AACA, they can help with your questions (thhey always helped with mine) best luck


----------



## ArchiQueen (Nov 3, 2015)

liaoliveira said:


> Dear Paki, i've got the assessment back in 2010 so I dont have the form. Try calling AACA, they can help with your questions (thhey always helped with mine) best luck


Hey liaoliveira,

If your skill assessment was done in 2010, I am surprised that you are asking now, in 2016, about the points that you will get for skill assessment. Haven't you applied for your PR yet? 

I always thought that the skill assessment results are only valid for 3 years. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## liaoliveira (Feb 8, 2015)

ArchiQueen said:


> liaoliveira said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Paki, i've got the assessment back in 2010 so I dont have the form. Try calling AACA, they can help with your questions (thhey always helped with mine) best luck
> ...



Archqueen, you're right. The assessment is valid for 3 years, but you can get a reassessment after that.


----------



## Diallio (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am currently in the process of filling out my AACA application form, however I have a couple of questions if anyone could help me. I don't meet the 5 years/10 semesters of equivalent modules as prescribed in the application form as I received direct entry to year two at a UK University as a result of a degree and two years work experience that I completed in Interior Architecture in Ireland. I then transferred back to Ireland to complete my Architecture studies in Dublin which I graduated in two years ago. I have been working as a graduate architect since then. 

I was wondering if anyone could shed some light for me as I dont know if I want to spend so much money on assessing my qualifications in the liklihood that I might not get in. 

My year two studies in Architecture in the UK only completed some of the modules and my three years in Dublin completed all of the modules in each semester, however the fact that I am missing out on the first year and some of the year two modules is there any point in my applying?!

If anyone has any information that can help me I would be grateful!


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Okay so after getting a Not Suitable out come from AACA as an Architect I got a Negative out come from VETASSESS on my as an Architectural Draftsperson on my employment and when I called them they told me that my tasks and are overqualified for the occupation (am working as an Architect) and she told me that if I submit a re-assessment and changed the statement of service it's unlikely that I'll get a positive results case it'll be just copying from the code!!! what the hell am I supposed to do guys?


----------



## Mi.Ka (Jul 30, 2016)

*Confused*

Hi Guys,

I got suitable assessment from AACA but I am confused about my working experience. 

I never took architecture licence exam so I am not registered architect in any country (in AACA statement says that they have no opinion on registration because I haven't provided one, also says I cannot use title architect in Australia until I go trough rest of procedure). 

I am working in China for past 4 years and my official positions were assistant architect and then architect, as expat here I don't need licence to work as an Architect. 

My question is, can I claim extra 5 points for this experience or I must be registered architect to claim points on working experience?

Thanks for any help/advice!!!


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Mi.Ka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got suitable assessment from AACA but I am confused about my working experience.
> 
> ...


Dear Mi,ka,
AACA assist the educational qualification, they are not looking for your work experience. I think so there is no any problem if you don't have licence.


----------



## Mi.Ka (Jul 30, 2016)

Dear Jamil Sid,
Thanks a lot for your reply. 

Confusing part for me is from DIBP website where they say:

"your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority on their website"
....
"If the relevant assessing authority standards for assessing skilled employment does not have publicly available standards that we refer to, your employment experience must meet at least the minimum indicative skill level set by the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO). This may apply to occupations which require registration as evidence of a suitable skills assessment."

I looked into ANZSCO and for category Architect and Landscape Architect say it "may require registration" but then for profession Architect it says it require registration.

So I am afraid that they won't recognize me this 5 points after I claim them.

I sent mail to DIBP in China and they just sent me back link to skilled 189 document check list but didn't comment on anything. I also sent mail back to AACA to ask them for opinion but they still didn't reply.

Any help or advice is welcome...


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Mi.Ka said:


> Dear Jamil Sid,
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> Confusing part for me is from DIBP website where they say:
> ...


Yes you right MIKA,
I have got the positive assessment from VETASSES, as Project Builder, because all my job responsibilities match to that skill, even though I am also holding Architecture Degree.


----------



## Mi.Ka (Jul 30, 2016)

Ok Jamil Sid,

That means I have to go back to English exam to try to get more points. 

Thanks.


----------



## tarujain (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey Guys

A question about skills matrix
Can we repeat a subject several times in the kill matrix? 

For example- can design studio appear in Design as well as communication?


----------



## Raschid (Aug 12, 2016)

*Stage 2 - Final Assessment Experience*

Hi everyone, I would like to know if anyone has already gone through a Stage 2 or "final assessment" FAQs » Architects Accreditation Council Of Australia

I wonder if anyone who has gone through this can share her/his experience and what has been advised on why she/he failed in the first assessment and what can be done about it once you're in Australia already (by a different visa of course).

Thank you!


----------



## Arch2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

EmpireState said:


> Hello architects,
> 
> I cleared the stage 1 of skill assessment by AACA and also received my grant a few weeks back. I have a few questions regarding the next steps, to the people who have cleared the stage 1 only or have cleared stage 1 and 2 and are working in Australia as Architects or any other posts related to architecture (architectural assistant or graduate architect or junior architect, architectural designers)
> 
> ...


Hi EmpireState,

I'm just wondering if you did go through the stage 2 of your qualification assessment. I'm in the same boat and just feel a bit confused how to address the competencies of standards in the portfolio as they most of them look very similar. Do you have any portfolio example, except the one published in AACA website?
Cheers!


----------



## Arch2016 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi Rashid,

I'm in the same boat. Did you go through the stage 2 and address the competencies in the portfolio. They look very repetitive and confusing. Would be great if we can share our experiences about this. I am in Perth 
Cheers


----------



## Copperfish (Sep 14, 2016)

hi guys,

My husband is applying for Visa 189. He has already assessed his qualification from ACS as an software engineer. I am an certified Architect. Now for an extra 5 points we need to assess my qualification as an architect. I am a graduate from recognized university in India and have relevant work experience. To do that do i need to do it via Form PA or Form V or Form OA given in AACA. It's somehow confusing

Help from you all would make it easier.

TIA !!


----------



## Jigar_Patel (Sep 24, 2016)

Flames123 said:


> hey there..got apositive skills assessment from AACA last december.
> 
> My paperwork is well underway - am only waiting for my mdes to be finalised before the Visa Grant - i applied before the new EOI kicked in place- May 2012 to be exact.
> 
> Most Indian architects clear the assesment - esp if u are following the syllabus set out by COA. Rgds,


Hello Flames123,

From which University of India have you done your B. Architecture ? As I want to apply for AACA assessment and have done education from Gujarat University, India. I am worried about negative assessment. My one of friend has got negative assessment for the same.


----------



## delhiarchian (Oct 4, 2016)

*Aaca assessment for migration*

Hello there,
I am an architect professional from New Delhi with 6+ years experience in the same field. I have submitted by educational documents for provisional assessment to AACA Australia. They received it on 30th Oct. 2016 and today i got the receipt for payment made by DD. They say it may take 16 weeks for the assessment result. Just keeping my fingers crossed , don't know, what will be the outcome!


----------



## swathimulpuri (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum.
Can someone help me in writing Covering letter for AACA ??
I am not sure what to write .Please help me on the same ASAP.


----------



## swathimulpuri (Oct 25, 2016)

Dear 







Hi Friend,

I am new to this forum. 
Can you help me in writing Covering letter for AACA ?? 
I am not sure what to write .Please help me on the same ASAP or share any sample format..





sam001 said:


> I am starting this thread to update regarding AACA -Architect skill assessment updates,
> So anyone who has sent their documents for assessment can update their status here.
> 
> I have send my documents and AACA will receive in next week.
> ...


----------



## delhiarchian (Oct 4, 2016)

Dear swathimulpuri,
If you read all the instruction given in form PA, then it is very clearly mentioned there what to write about in your cover letter. You just need to throw lights on the topic mentioned inform PA.


----------



## jcvn (Jun 8, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> Hello guys......I submitted my application for assessment from VETASESS as an architectural rafts person and my degree is BSc of Architecture, I just wanted to know if there are any chances the I could get a negative result, cuz I know they assess both the qualification and the work experience so.....am not really sure how this works!


Hi Bishoyerian,

Same boat. Can you please advise how to get the re-assessment successful? feeling quite frustrated now:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## libran (Dec 19, 2016)

Dear Sam,
I am an architect from I ndia. I want to apply to aaca for accreditation for immigration purpose. I wanted to check if it is mandatory to submit the syllabus copy. I have completed a 5 year course from VTU, from a COA accredited college. I am also a member of the COA. Also my academic trancripts do not show the number of credit hours or GPA, it is the indian marking system with marks and grades. 
Any advice will be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## libran (Dec 19, 2016)

Dear delhiarchian,

I read that it is not mandatory to submit your syllabus, but will it help. also is it necessary to translate the indian marking system into credit hours/ contact hours etc. I finished my bachelors in architecture in 2003, so my transcripts are all with marks and grades. no credit hours or GPA. please advice.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

jcvn said:


> Hi Bishoyerian,
> 
> 
> 
> Same boat. Can you please advise how to get the re-assessment successful? feeling quite frustrated now:scared::scared::scared:




Hi Jcvn

Sorry for my late reply, I kinda get lost in this forums, I wrote a reference letter and asked my boss to sign it and stamp it after reading it, the letter explained that am a fresh graduate and all my work is on a computer and am not a senior as they thought it took them 14 weeks to approve it and came positive, although when I called after receiving negative results the first time they told me it's unlikely hat you'll get a +ve even after submitting a reference letter so don't listen to whatever the hell they tell ya and do what you gotta do, good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avimukker (Jan 2, 2017)

libran said:


> Dear Sam,
> I am an architect from I ndia. I want to apply to aaca for accreditation for immigration purpose. I wanted to check if it is mandatory to submit the syllabus copy. I have completed a 5 year course from VTU, from a COA accredited college. I am also a member of the COA. Also my academic trancripts do not show the number of credit hours or GPA, it is the indian marking system with marks and grades.
> Any advice will be much appreciated. thanks.




Hello !
Did you manage to clear your doubt about the credit points and grades in the form ?
Please keep me updated


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I would like to ask regarding the architect assessment.

I have a friend who is working as an architect after graduating with a Masters in Architecture. Is it proper to get assess by AACA as an architect or to be assessed by VETASSESS as a architec draftperson?

What is the difference between the 2 assessments?

Thank you


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have a question here regarding AACA vs VETASSESS assessment.

My friend has 1 year working experience as an architect associate after her diploma and 2 years experience after her degree and masters. With a Masters in Architecture + 1 year experience after diploma + 2 years experience after her Masters, should she go for VETASSESS or AACA?

Also, will it be considered as 3 years work exp?


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi,
Please does anyone know an Architect from Nigeria that assessed with AACA? 
I would want to compare .
Thanks


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

EmpireState said:


> Hello architects,
> 
> I cleared the stage 1 of skill assessment by AACA and also received my grant a few weeks back. I have a few questions regarding the next steps, to the people who have cleared the stage 1 only or have cleared stage 1 and 2 and are working in Australia as Architects or any other posts related to architecture (architectural assistant or graduate architect or junior architect, architectural designers)
> 
> ...


Hi EmpireState, 

Well, Congratulation on the positive assessment. Hope the visa process went successfully for you as well. 

I am trying to complete my documents for the S.A from AACA as well and I am finding some difficulties in preparing the cover letter as I don't understand exactly how to compare my qualification with and Australian eductaion, so I was wondering if you can share with me some samples that I can use as a reference. 

I would be very grateful if you can help me on this. 

Cheers,


----------



## jim136 (Nov 21, 2016)

nanlop55 said:


> Hi,
> Please does anyone know an Architect from Nigeria that assessed with AACA?
> I would want to compare .
> Thanks


@ nanlop55,

Am also at the stage applying as an architect from Nigeria. Lets connect


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

Rahul2802 said:


> Is there any Architect from Punjab Technical University (PTU), Jallandhar who got positive skill assessment. My wife has completed her B.Arch- (5 Years) from a college which is affiliated to PTU. Is this degree recognized by AACA?


sorry but need to ask , i am also from PTU and about to apply for architet aaca, have got the assesment done.


----------



## parmindersingh (Feb 14, 2017)

delhiarchian said:


> Dear swathimulpuri,
> If you read all the instruction given in form PA, then it is very clearly mentioned there what to write about in your cover letter. You just need to throw lights on the topic mentioned inform PA.


Hi delhiarchian,
How is your assessment progressing? Have you received any response from AACA?


----------



## parmindersingh (Feb 14, 2017)

swathimulpuri said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> Can someone help me in writing Covering letter for AACA ??
> I am not sure what to write .Please help me on the same ASAP.


Hi swathimulpuri,
Did you apply for AACA assessment? If so, have you received the outcome?


----------



## parmindersingh (Feb 14, 2017)

kandy123 said:


> Thanks for your honest opinion. My intention was not to copy your assessment or syllabus but to get an idea. What could go wrong.
> If you want I can send you my syllabus. Just help me to understand self assessment matrix.
> Your suggestions are appreciated but leaving everything on fate is not solution. Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


Hi kandy123,
Did you apply to AACA for assessment? If so, have you received any response?


----------



## parmindersingh (Feb 14, 2017)

kris1988 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How are guys, Krishna here from Melbourne and im a recent gradate of masters in project management with architectural background and worked as a landscape architect for three years in India. i heard its really hard to get assessed with AACA and i en-quired with AACA regarding assessment, they sent a mail saying (architecture course including internship will not full-fill the requirement but we encourage you to apply for assessment if u have done 5years of course as we assess case by case) that a kind of negative response. i feel like assessing with vetassess but what are the option to assess with vetassess.
> 
> ...


Hi Krishna,

Did you apply to AACA or VATASSESS eventually?


----------



## krishnakeerthi (Feb 27, 2017)

libran said:


> Dear Sam,
> I am an architect from I ndia. I want to apply to aaca for accreditation for immigration purpose. I wanted to check if it is mandatory to submit the syllabus copy. I have completed a 5 year course from VTU, from a COA accredited college. I am also a member of the COA. Also my academic trancripts do not show the number of credit hours or GPA, it is the indian marking system with marks and grades.
> Any advice will be much appreciated. thanks.


Hi Sam,
My situation is more or less similar to the one mentioned above. I have completed my 5 year course from a VTU affiliated university back in India. I wanted to know what are the changes of being negatively assessed by the aaca.(i know aaca is a very strict assessment organisation which is making me really worried to apply for the assessment).


----------



## krishnakeerthi (Feb 27, 2017)

Flames123 said:


> hey there..got apositive skills assessment from AACA last december.
> 
> My paperwork is well underway - am only waiting for my mdes to be finalised before the Visa Grant - i applied before the new EOI kicked in place- May 2012 to be exact.
> 
> Most Indian architects clear the assesment - esp if u are following the syllabus set out by COA. Rgds,


Hi,
Can i please know which university you completed architecture from? I am planning on applying for my AACA assessment but i am worried about getting a negative response.


----------



## krishnakeerthi (Feb 27, 2017)

Topic: AACA assessment of indian architecture degree 
My architecture degree had a 1 year compulsory professional work in my 5th year as part of the curriculum, does this mean it isn't suitable to fall under the minimum 5 year of full academic study requirement??


----------



## HS4 (Mar 13, 2017)

hi Paki boy! have u get ur assessment done from AACA? what's the result?


----------



## paki boy (May 18, 2016)

*Positive Assessment*

yes I got positive assessment and the result came last week.


----------



## HS4 (Mar 13, 2017)

Congratulations. I also aim to apply for assessment but need some info. May i know, from which uni u have qualified? I also need some info about document's copies attestation n can u provide me with any sample of cover letter u followed? Will be highly grateful for ur help n early response.


----------



## paki boy (May 18, 2016)

*Dear HS4*

Yes I can guide you but I did my assessment through one agent and the copy of form and cover letter I can't provide you as he didn't share it with me.

Well I graduated from Dawood College of Architecture and Planning which was affiliated with mehran university of engineering and technology, well you can ask me anything I will help you out.


----------



## HS4 (Mar 13, 2017)

Jazak Allah khair. I am a graduate from UET Lahore. Its ok that u can't share info about cover letter. plz tell me from where did u get ur documents copies attested? N if u can share ur course outline with me, plz do. i want to compare mine. thanks.


----------



## paki boy (May 18, 2016)

1- Well you need to attest your degree, Transcript and PCATP licence you can done this attestation from any notary officer who do this job he will charged you very nominal fees for that work.

2- Secondly you need to take your detailed course syllabus of your year academic year and get certified from UET keeping this thing in mind that that you need to get stamp on each and every page of your course syllabus that will be a part of submission or in other case if your course syllabus is available online then you can just write the link in form only.


----------



## m_ibrahim (Jul 4, 2016)

paki boy said:


> 1- Well you need to attest your degree, Transcript and PCATP licence you can done this attestation from any notary officer who do this job he will charged you very nominal fees for that work.
> 
> 2- Secondly you need to take your detailed course syllabus of your year academic year and get certified from UET keeping this thing in mind that that you need to get stamp on each and every page of your course syllabus that will be a part of submission or in other case if your course syllabus is available online then you can just write the link in form only.


Thanks for your responses. I see you're currently located in KSA, did you get the certified copies from the embassy or they are other options for the notary officer?
Also, do to have a digital copy of your syllabus so at can see what subjects were included? The self assessment matrix will be of great help if you have it as well.
Thanks for your help and good luck with your visa application.


----------



## HS4 (Mar 13, 2017)

paki boy said:


> 1- Well you need to attest your degree, Transcript and PCATP licence you can done this attestation from any notary officer who do this job he will charged you very nominal fees for that work.
> 
> 2- Secondly you need to take your detailed course syllabus of your year academic year and get certified from UET keeping this thing in mind that that you need to get stamp on each and every page of your course syllabus that will be a part of submission or in other case if your course syllabus is available online then you can just write the link in form only.


Well, Thanks. I have my original documents, degree, transcript and PCATP membership certificate attested fom HEC n MOFA. Am I still needed to get their copies attested?

Secondly, if u can share with me the contact of the agent from whom u get ur assessment done, plz do. I am considering to take some agent's services.


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

liaoliveira said:


> I have a question regarding how many points can we get from the AACA assessment.
> I've got my Skill assessment: Suitable for the occupation Architect for the purposes of migration.
> 
> Does this give me 10 or 15 points when applying for 189 visa?
> ...


Hi please is your Bsc a 4 year course or 5?
Thanks


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

jim136 said:


> @ nanlop55,
> 
> Am also at the stage applying as an architect from Nigeria. Lets connect


Hi Jim,
please lets connect, but i dont think i can send a personal message yet as my number of posts are few.if you can please do ASAP....
Thanks


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

paki boy said:


> yes I got positive assessment and the result came last week.


Hi,
Please how many Semesters did you spend? and can you assist me with a guideline for writing the cover letter?
Thanks


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

paki boy said:


> yes I got positive assessment and the result came last week.


Dear Paki Boy,

I've recently submitted my AACA Assessment Form and they've received and acknowledged my application. 

May I know how long does it takes them to assess your application from the acknowledgement date? And will they email you the result first while waiting for the post to arrive? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi,
Please has anyone tried the construction Project Manager route? what qualification does one need for it?


----------



## joarc (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi, 
I am trying out the Project / design manager route. It is my only choice as most of my last 10 years was in different roles not exactly as architect. 
I have my degree verified by ACCA. I received my EOI 2 weeks back and I wont be in time to get separate work experience assessed by vetassess. So I will have to try my best to substantiate through describing the scope letters employment reference letters. If anybody has other suggestions I would really appreciate it too. 

Thanks alot! 



nanlop55 said:


> Hi,
> Please has anyone tried the construction Project Manager route? what qualification does one need for it?


----------



## paki boy (May 18, 2016)

*Dear m_ibrahim*



m_ibrahim said:


> Thanks for your responses. I see you're currently located in KSA, did you get the certified copies from the embassy or they are other options for the notary officer?
> Also, do to have a digital copy of your syllabus so at can see what subjects were included? The self assessment matrix will be of great help if you have it as well.
> Thanks for your help and good luck with your visa application.


Yes I am located in KSA and the certified copies i didn't get from embassies you can look any person who is authorized to do this service may be he is advocate or something like this you can do from here also but they will charge around 200 to 250 SAR per page.

Well regarding self matrix form that I already mentioned above that i don't have the copy of form it's with my consultant.


----------



## paki boy (May 18, 2016)

*Dear HS4*



HS4 said:


> Well, Thanks. I have my original documents, degree, transcript and PCATP membership certificate attested fom HEC n MOFA. Am I still needed to get their copies attested?
> 
> Secondly, if u can share with me the contact of the agent from whom u get ur assessment done, plz do. I am considering to take some agent's services.




Now what you need to do next is make a photocopy of all those things and get notarized in karachi if you there is one civic center there are to many shops they do this job with nominal fees 25 pkr per page.

How many subjects you people have in your curriculum.


----------



## paki boy (May 18, 2016)

nanlop55 said:


> Hi,
> Please how many Semesters did you spend? and can you assist me with a guideline for writing the cover letter?
> Thanks



Well we have 10 semesters in our curriculum.


----------



## paki boy (May 18, 2016)

pharisk said:


> Dear Paki Boy,
> 
> I've recently submitted my AACA Assessment Form and they've received and acknowledged my application.
> 
> ...



Well after the acknowledgement through email I got my result after 2 months and I think they will send you through post they will not send email for the result.


----------



## m_ibrahim (Jul 4, 2016)

paki boy said:


> Yes I am located in KSA and the certified copies i didn't get from embassies you can look any person who is authorized to do this service may be he is advocate or something like this you can do from here also but they will charge around 200 to 250 SAR per page.
> 
> Well regarding self matrix form that I already mentioned above that i don't have the copy of form it's with my consultant.


Thanks for your response. I will go the embassy route, they are charging 196 SAR per document. For the subjects, can you please post the list of subjects and hours per week?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## joarc (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi, I submitted mid Sep last year by post, don't exactly recall getting acknowledgement, but I received positive assessment in 1mth in mid oct.





paki boy said:


> Well after the acknowledgement through email I got my result after 2 months and I think they will send you through post they will not send email for the result.


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

joarc said:


> Hi,
> I am trying out the Project / design manager route. It is my only choice as most of my last 10 years was in different roles not exactly as architect.
> I have my degree verified by ACCA. I received my EOI 2 weeks back and I wont be in time to get separate work experience assessed by vetassess. So I will have to try my best to substantiate through describing the scope letters employment reference letters. If anybody has other suggestions I would really appreciate it too.
> 
> Thanks alot!


Hi Jo Arc,
Thanks for your response , what assessing body is ACCA or are you referring to AACA and if it is did you get a positive response?
Project/Design Manager , please what are the qualifications needed?
Thanks.


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

paki boy said:


> Well we have 10 semesters in our curriculum.


Thanks


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

Just checked the SOL list and cant find the Project /Design Manager , can anyone help me with the code? 
Thanks


----------



## joarc (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi nanlop55, 
Apologies, I meant AACA, keep getting it mixed up... And Yes it was positively assessed. Anyway, i once consulted a migration agent who advised I submit under construction project manager, and getting my qualifications assessed as closely related instead. However I wasn't comfortable with that route. 
Is your situation similar? 




nanlop55 said:


> joarc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

joarc said:


> Hi, I submitted mid Sep last year by post, don't exactly recall getting acknowledgement, but I received positive assessment in 1mth in mid oct.


Hi Joarc, thanks for the info. May I know which University you graduated from? And did AACA post the result via express post or is it through snail mail?


----------



## joarc (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi,
NUS. It's in the accepted list, so I think it was straightforward. 
Sorry, Not sure if express or snail mail, thrown away envelop long since.



pharisk said:


> Hi Joarc, thanks for the info. May I know which University you graduated from? And did AACA post the result via express post or is it through snail mail?


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

joarc said:


> Hi nanlop55,
> Apologies, I meant AACA, keep getting it mixed up... And Yes it was positively assessed. Anyway, i once consulted a migration agent who advised I submit under construction project manager, and getting my qualifications assessed as closely related instead. However I wasn't comfortable with that route.
> Is your situation similar?


Thanks,
I started thinking of a different route because my Bsc was an 8 Semester course and reading previous messages here someone suggested with how strict AACA is VETASSESS might be better. I am not consulting with any agent ,i am doing it myself.
And in filling your form PA and M did you print out and use a pen or you just typed it straight and printed out?
Thanks


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

joarc said:


> Hi,
> NUS. It's in the accepted list, so I think it was straightforward.
> Sorry, Not sure if express or snail mail, thrown away envelop long since.


Please which is the accepted list? can i have the link so i check if my university is there?
Thanks


----------



## joarc (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi,
I would suggest you study this everything in this website carefully.
Architects Accreditation Council Of Australia | The Architects Accreditation Council of Australia is recognised as the national organisation responsible for establishing, coordinating and advocating national standards for the registration of architec

Regards




nanlop55 said:


> Please which is the accepted list? can i have the link so i check if my university is there?
> Thanks


----------



## nanlop55 (Jan 15, 2017)

joarc said:


> Hi,
> I would suggest you study this everything in this website carefully.
> Architects Accreditation Council Of Australia | The Architects Accreditation Council of Australia is recognised as the national organisation responsible for establishing, coordinating and advocating national standards for the registration of architec
> 
> Regards


Thanks


----------



## sjav18 (Mar 31, 2017)

HS4 said:


> hi Paki boy! have u get ur assessment done from AACA? what's the result?


hi, i am also from UET and going to apply for the assessment. what year did u passout? and did u get the syllabus from the department??


----------



## Kumarj (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello,

Can someone please guide me how to organise the fees for AACA? There form doesnt specify how to draw a overseas bank draft and under whose name the draft has to be drawn?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kumarj (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello,

Can someone please help me with how did someone pay fees for AACA assessment? Their form doesnt specify about the bank draft? Do we have to drawn the overseas bank draft under the name of AACA?

Thanks in advance


----------



## paki boy (May 18, 2016)

Kumarj said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me with how did someone pay fees for AACA assessment? Their form doesnt specify about the bank draft? Do we have to drawn the overseas bank draft under the name of AACA?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Well I think they mentioned in their forms how you can pay the fees well another option you can adopt is just emailed them they will reply you or if you have any friend in Australia he can pay on behalf of you in my case I did this option I asked my friend to pay the amount through his bank account and then he send me the receipt of that payment.


----------



## HS4 (Mar 13, 2017)

sjav18 said:


> hi, i am also from UET and going to apply for the assessment. what year did u passout? and did u get the syllabus from the department??


I passed ut in 2009. Not yet. but iguess if i got the prospectus of my year, i can find my years syllabus in it. but the problem is, currently, m living in Saudia n cant hold on prospectus, so have asked my freinds in Pak to check. yet the picture is not cleared to me. waiting for a response from them. will let u know if i get any info. 
Are u applying personally or taking services of any agent?


----------



## HS4 (Mar 13, 2017)

paki boy said:


> Now what you need to do next is make a photocopy of all those things and get notarized in karachi if you there is one civic center there are to many shops they do this job with nominal fees 25 pkr per page.
> 
> How many subjects you people have in your curriculum.


Dear Paki boy!
basically I am from Lahore but currently I am also living in Riyadh KSA right now. thatsy finding it difficult to find an approperiate person to get certified my copies. did u got ur copies attested from here in KSA or your agent got it in Karachi?

Well! i have total a 50 Subjects, some of them with repetative titles but advanced studies in different semesters.


----------



## paki boy (May 18, 2016)

HS4 said:


> Dear Paki boy!
> basically I am from Lahore but currently I am also living in Riyadh KSA right now. thatsy finding it difficult to find an approperiate person to get certified my copies. did u got ur copies attested from here in KSA or your agent got it in Karachi?
> 
> Well! i have total a 50 Subjects, some of them with repetative titles but advanced studies in different semesters.


Yes he did it for me I just send him the high resolution scanned document once it was done he send me the copy of that by email.


----------



## HS4 (Mar 13, 2017)

paki boy said:


> Yes he did it for me I just send him the high resolution scanned document once it was done he send me the copy of that by email.


Can u please share your Agents' contact details?


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Just to inform those who are having their qualifications assessed by AACA, AACA have updated the form and guidelines for provisional assessment. So, if you haven't submitted your application and planning to, please use the new format as they may reject the old form. The new update was effective 6 April 2017.

Thank You


----------



## HS4 (Mar 13, 2017)

pharisk said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just to inform those who are having their qualifications assessed by AACA, AACA have updated the form and guidelines for provisional assessment. So, if you haven't submitted your application and planning to, please use the new format as they may reject the old form. The new update was effective 6 April 2017.
> 
> Thank You


Thanks for update. All luck for your assessment.


----------



## Pixy_9 (Apr 14, 2017)

*AACA Assessment - Not Suitable*

Hello All,
I've been a silent spectator here for the last 4-5 months. The info you have all shared has been mighty insightful.

I received my AACA Assessment yesterday, and unfortunately, I have been deemed 'Not Suitable'. I do know for a fact that juniors from my university have moved to Australia on PR, so I cannot fathom why I did not receive a positive response from AACA, despite compying with all their requests, and submitting every single document they had asked for. 

Cannot begin to tell you all how shattered I am. I was looking forward to move to Australia and start life anew, and now I feel like I've been given the death sentence. I'm wondering if I should appeal, but the prospect of having to shell out the fees of $750 is worrisome. Is there anyone here who has tried appealing, and received a positive response thereafter? 

Alternately, I do remember reading about applying as an Architectural Draughtsman with VETASSESS if the AACA skill assessment didn't work out. Is there anyone who has actually gone ahead and done it? If yes, please could you shed more light? I would be ever so grateful. What are the prospects if one gets a PR for Architectural Draughtsman? Would I still be able to move and work as an Architect? I'm a Retail Designer. I design interior store layouts. 

I badly need the move to Australia to work out for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a million in advance.


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Pixy_9 said:


> Hello All,
> I've been a silent spectator here for the last 4-5 months. The info you have all shared has been mighty insightful.
> 
> I received my AACA Assessment yesterday, and unfortunately, I have been deemed 'Not Suitable'. I do know for a fact that juniors from my university have moved to Australia on PR, so I cannot fathom why I did not receive a positive response from AACA, despite compying with all their requests, and submitting every single document they had asked for.
> ...


Dear Pixy_9,

I'm really sorry to hear that your qualification is deemed "NOT SUITABLE" by the AACA. I'm still waiting for my application result and honestly, I'm a nervous wreck right now. 

I've read a lot of people who were rejected by the AACA did not appeal for a reassessment and instead went to the VETASSESS route. In my opinion, this is all just to get the PR for Australia, I believe that once you are safely there, u can look for a job as an Architect. Unless you are sponsored i believe. 

Anyway, I would like to know how long exactly does the it took for you to get the reply from AACA starting for the acknowledgment date? And do they post the result through normal post or express post?

Thank you and good luck in achieving your goal.


----------



## Pixy_9 (Apr 14, 2017)

pharisk said:


> Dear Pixy_9,
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that your qualification is deemed "NOT SUITABLE" by the AACA. I'm still waiting for my application result and honestly, I'm a nervous wreck right now.
> 
> ...


Hi pharisk,
Thank you for replying. I have been thinking the same, to just go ahead and proceed with VETASSESS instead of appealing to AACA. I need more details on the procedure for the VETASSESS assessment though. I really wish anyone here who has done it would help me with some pointers, because the VETASSESS website isn't very clear on how to go about it.

As for how long it all took for me, I started getting my documents ready from December 2016. I finally sent them all out in the first week of February, and received an email acknowledgement from AACA in the 2nd week. Received my assessment result by post yesterday, which was exactly 8 weeks from AACA receiving the documents. However, the letter is stamped with a date in the last week of March. So it appears they have taken about 6 weeks to do the assessment. 

Thanks for your wishes, and good luck with your goals as well!


----------



## muthugovind (Aug 25, 2016)

hi joanrc may i know which course u graduated from nus. i am also nus student looking to apply for aaca. but mine is just 1 yr masters degree.


----------



## muthugovind (Aug 25, 2016)

joanarc may i know which course u graduated from nus?


----------



## joarc (Mar 22, 2017)

master of architecture



muthugovind said:


> joanarc may i know which course u graduated from nus?


----------



## maidofhonour (Jan 27, 2017)

Greetings! 

I have been reading posts on this forum since the last 6 months with a sinking heart, noting that no Indian Architect on the forum has received a positive assessment for stage 1 from AACA in the last couple of years atleast.

Today I was going through the guidelines on the AACA website after a while and I saw a clause that left me shocked. 

What it essentially states is that internships are not counted in the 5 years/ 10 semesters of the architectural course in order to be positively assesed by AACA.

That one sentence effectively excludes anyone who has completed their 5 year BArch degree in India (not counting those who have done an additional 2 years of Masters in an Architecture related field)

Any architect would vouch for the fact than an internship is an important part of an Architectural degree. I am sure this clause is a recent addition by AACA because many of my architecture college friends have got through stage 1 in the past....though none in the last 3-4 years.

Is this the reason for the sudden drop in positive assessments? I am surprised this has not been discussed as yet in this forum.

Or is this common knowledge...?


----------



## maidofhonour (Jan 27, 2017)

Greetings! 

I have been reading posts on this forum since the last 6 months with a sinking heart, noting that no Indian Architect on the forum has received a positive assessment for stage 1 from AACA in the last couple of years atleast.

Today I was going through the guidelines on the AACA website after a while and I saw a clause that left me shocked. 

What it essentially states is that internships are not counted in the 5 years/ 10 semesters of the architectural course in order to be positively assesed by AACA.

That one sentence effectively excludes anyone who has completed their 5 year BArch degree in India (not counting those who have done an additional 2 years of Masters in an Architecture related field)

Any architect would vouch for the fact than an internship is an important part of an Architectural degree. I am sure this clause is a recent addition by AACA because many of my architecture college friends have got through stage 1 in the past....though none in the last 3-4 years.

I am surprised this has not been discussed as yet in this forum.

Or is this common knowledge...?


----------



## maidofhonour (Jan 27, 2017)

'Qualifications must be completed through a coursework degree 
of a minimum duration of 10 semesters (full-time equivalent). 
AACA does not assess qualifications obtained by research.
Please note: Many overseas qualifications include a compulsory 
period of practical experience. This does not contribute to the 
minimum period of study.'

Copied from the AACA website


----------



## maidofhonour (Jan 27, 2017)

'Qualifications must be completed through a coursework degree 
of a minimum duration of 10 semesters (full-time equivalent). 
AACA does not assess qualifications obtained by research.
Please note: Many overseas qualifications include a compulsory 
period of practical experience. This does not contribute to the 
minimum period of study.'

Copied from the AACA website


----------



## kumarhn (May 31, 2017)

Hi All,

Has anyone recently sent all their documents to AACA and got a positive reply? How long does the process take? on the application it states 12weeks, can it be faster than that or late?

Regards


----------



## aaroo12 (May 31, 2017)

sam001 said:


> I am starting this thread to update regarding AACA -Architect skill assessment updates,
> So anyone who has sent their documents for assessment can update their status here.
> 
> I have send my documents and AACA will receive in next week.
> ...


Dear Sam , 

I hope you must be migrated to Australia by this time. seeking your valuable advise

Did Australian DIBP (department of immigration & border protection) have given points for work experience . Since Assessing authority only assess education. 

Thank You


----------



## wacky1nash (Jun 4, 2017)

*Need guidance on Project Builder*



Jamil Sid said:


> Yes you right MIKA,
> I have got the positive assessment from VETASSES, as Project Builder, because all my job responsibilities match to that skill, even though I am also holding Architecture Degree.


Hi Jamil,

First of all congratulations on your positive assessment, and hopefully you have moved to Australia by now. :tea:

So my name is Nabeela. Like you, I am an architect by training, having received my BArch from India back in 2006. I am interested in obtaining a PR for Australia, but I assess that my chances with AACA is low. So I am thinking of taking your route and applying as Project Builder.

I wanted to check with you:

1. Where I can find a list of the job responsibilities to check if mine are similar. I have been practicing as an architect, but I have experience in live construction.

2. Also did you upload any licensing during your submission? If so, architectural license or what kind?

I would be ever so grateful for your guidance in this matter.

- Nabeela


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

wacky1nash said:


> Hi Jamil,
> 
> First of all congratulations on your positive assessment, and hopefully you have moved to Australia by now. :tea:
> 
> ...


Nabeela, If you have experience in construction, so I would suggest you to try as construction Manager. Unfortunately, project builder is no longer exist in SOL & CSOL.


----------



## wacky1nash (Jun 4, 2017)

Jamil Sid said:


> Nabeela, If you have experience in construction, so I would suggest you to try as construction Manager. Unfortunately, project builder is no longer exist in SOL & CSOL.


Hey Jamil,

Thanks for replying so quickly. Are you sure that "Project Builder" is no longer listed? I ask because I just checked the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) on border.gov.au website, and it is still there.


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

wacky1nash said:


> Hey Jamil,
> 
> Thanks for replying so quickly. Are you sure that "Project Builder" is no longer listed? I ask because I just checked the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) on border.gov.au website, and it is still there.


Yes, sure it has removed from the MTSSL list after July 2017 for 189 &190 Visa.
Secondly, I didnt submitt any type of licence.
I think you should apply as construction Manager and I am sure 100% u will get positive assessment fromVETASSESS. Project Builder and construction Manager occupation very close to each other in term of job roles and responsibilities.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jamil Sid said:


> Yes, sure it has removed from the MTSSL list after July 2017 for 189 &190 Visa.
> Secondly, I didnt submitt any type of licence.
> I think you should apply as construction Manager and I am sure 100% u will get positive assessment fromVETASSESS. Project Builder and construction Manager occupation very close to each other in term of job roles and responsibilities.


From where did you get the MLTSSL list for July 2017 ?
It's still not issued
As on date the job Project builder is still available for application under 189

Am I missing something?

Cheers


----------



## wacky1nash (Jun 4, 2017)

maidofhonour said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I have been reading posts on this forum since the last 6 months with a sinking heart, noting that no Indian Architect on the forum has received a positive assessment for stage 1 from AACA in the last couple of years atleast.
> 
> ...


Hi Maidofhonour,

I feel your disappointment, as I am in the same boat. I emailed AACA in this regard and this was the reply I received:

"AACA cannot provide any ‘pre-assessment’ advice on qualifications without a complete application being submitted.

In our assessment we look at the total component of a credential as included on the formal transcript. We also consider the syllabus description of content, hours and credit points attached to each component of the course. You have the opportunity in the cover letter to provide additional commentary about you qualification such as details as to how ‘practical training’ is included, and to justify how you believe your qualification is equivalent to an accredited Australian qualification."

I also called them, and they told me in general, since one of my semesters is internship, it would not count towards the required 10 semesters, and my qualification would not be suitable. However they told me that they assess on a case to case basis, and hence I can still apply.

Subsequently, I personally compared the combined curriculum of BArch (3 years) and MArch (2 years) of UNSW to my syllabus. And while it is difficult to compare, I feel like overall it would be very difficult to demonstrate that the number of credits and hours are comparable.

I am not saying it can't be done, but you would have to be very ingenious about it. Probably show charts to compare. It would involve a lot of work.

I think a better route would be to apply through a related profession.


----------



## wacky1nash (Jun 4, 2017)

Jamil Sid said:


> Yes, sure it has removed from the MTSSL list after July 2017 for 189 &190 Visa.
> Secondly, I didnt submitt any type of licence.
> I think you should apply as construction Manager and I am sure 100% u will get positive assessment fromVETASSESS. Project Builder and construction Manager occupation very close to each other in term of job roles and responsibilities.


Hi Jamil,

I am worried about applying as construction manager because apparently VETASSES checks the websites of the companies. The companies I have worked for offer architectural, engineering and construction services. Not so much project management. So I thought it would be safer to apply as project builder.

Do you know where can I get the list of responsibilities/ duties for each profession, so I can compare?

Also very sorry to belabour the point, but here's the link to link to Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL):

Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)

The website still shows it. It shows ** against it, to indicate that you can only apply for 189, 485, 489 (so not 190). I am interested in 189. Also "project builder" does not fall under the removed occupation list. Can I ask how do you know it is going to be removed after July 2017?


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

newbienz said:


> From where did you get the MLTSSL list for July 2017 ?
> It's still not issued
> As on date the job Project builder is still available for application under 189
> 
> ...


Last of April, Australian authorities revise their skill list and remove 200 occupation from their SOL & CSOL. Unfortunately, Project Builder among one of them.
If you have already fill EOI and get invitation so u stay safe, but if you apply today, U have very slim chance to get invite. After July 2017 PROJECT BUILDERS will be completely remove from the MTSSL. Please review the following link Project Builder with doule ‘** asterisks.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl


----------



## wacky1nash (Jun 4, 2017)

Jamil Sid said:


> Last of April, Australian authorities revise their skill list and remove 200 occupation from their SOL & CSOL. Unfortunately, Project Builder among one of them.
> If you have already fill EOI and get invitation so u stay safe, but if you apply today, U have very slim chance to get invite. After July 2017 PROJECT BUILDERS will be completely remove from the MTSSL. Please review the following link Project Builder with doule ‘** asterisks.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl


From what I understand from the link and the "**", the restrictions are only to 457 visa. Also I think you may not be able to apply under 190 visa for "Project Builder." However it appears you can still apply for 189.

Please refer to the removed list below:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...occupations-lists/removed-skilled-occupations

Also here is the flagged list:
https://www.skilledvisa.net.au/sing...ed-Occupation-for-review-in-the-2017-2018-SOL

Project Builder is not on this list.


----------



## girlygo (Jun 4, 2017)

emo1603 said:


> Hi EmpireState,
> 
> Well, Congratulation on the positive assessment. Hope the visa process went successfully for you as well.
> 
> ...


Hi emo1603,

I am new to this forum, I am currently preparing my documents for the PA, have u found any reference or sample to the cover letter or not yet? I also need help with it. I am not sure what are the important things to mention or highlight.

Another question, I will appreciate if any one could help me in it.. In the stage 1 guide it's written, "Applicants seeking to migrate to Australia should include a certified copy of the Skills Assessment letter with their application to the Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection." What do they mean by the skills assessment letter?

Thank u all for sharing useful information in this forum


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

:tape2:


girlygo said:


> Hi emo1603,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I am currently preparing my documents for the PA, have u found any reference or sample to the cover letter or not yet? I also need help with it. I am not sure what are the important things to mention or highlight.
> 
> ...


You will have to get your skills assessed by the relevant agency in Australia under the ANZSCO code you think your job profile meets the most

Go through this thread patiently. You will understand the whole process 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

Cheers


----------



## moki (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey guys
I am one of those unfortunate people who applied for my AACA assessment and got a negative outcome, just in April. But as i was considering to re-appeal, i noticed they have updated all the forms to mention the condition, "10 semesters EXCLUDING practical training".
I am now in a pickle whether to consider re-appealing. Because as far as any changes are concerned, at the time of my application, that condition was not mentioned. So i am not sure if i should think if that condition has affected my application or another reason like a degree from India. 
I studied in Anna University, Chennai and I don't have any full time experience. I did a masters course in Multimedia technology in melb as soon as i finished my bachelors.
So what I cannot decide is, if should re-appeal or do the stage 2 assessment only based on my portfolio. 
But what i also want to know is, is a positive result in stage 2 can still help you apply for PR 189?
Please let me know of anything you can help me with.
Thank you very much.


----------



## girlygo (Jun 4, 2017)

newbienz said:


> :tape2:
> 
> You will have to get your skills assessed by the relevant agency in Australia under the ANZSCO code you think your job profile meets the most
> 
> ...


oh thank you, that was so helpful. I am still in the process of preparing my documents for AACA (Architecture Authority), I will try to search the forum for any useful guidance on how to write a cover letter.

Thanks again,

Dina


----------



## mhiaka (May 11, 2017)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes , you could assess your skill as the Project Builder 133112 and Bachelor Degree in Architecture is highly relevant field of study in this regard as VETASSESS guideline.
> 
> Cheers mate.


Hi How to proof that Bachelor Degree in Architecture is highly relevant field of study for 133112 or CPM..Is there specific documents need to refer other than my transcript of records.My experience and task exactly same with this both occupation but received negative assessment as Project Builder (due to Architecture is not highly relevant field)..Thinking now to resubmit but confused if to change to CPM or remain as project builder.. Appreciate your response. Thanks


----------



## girlygo (Jun 4, 2017)

Guys, I need your help..
In the AACA 7 core areas of studies, there is elective studies. I didn't have any elective studies except for the forgein language and i chose the english language.
Does the graduation project count as elective studies? as we had 3 different options for the project scope, project land and environment?
Are 2 course names enough to be mentioned in elective studies?
If i mentioned the graduation project in the elective studies, can i mention it again in the cover letter as practical experience? W worked on the graduation project 30 hrs a week for the last 2 semesters (9th & 10th)

Your help will be highly appreciated


----------



## girlygo (Jun 4, 2017)

P.S.: We have been working on the graduation project for the last 2 semesters along with other courses at the same time so the last 2 semesters weren't just for the graduation project only.


----------



## girlygo (Jun 4, 2017)

*Provisional assessment AACA help*



liaoliveira said:


> I have a question regarding how many points can we get from the AACA assessment.
> I've got my Skill assessment: Suitable for the occupation Architect for the purposes of migration.
> 
> Does this give me 10 or 15 points when applying for 189 visa?
> ...


Hey liaoliveira, congrats on the positive assessment although i realize that happened along time ago, if u see my msg i would appreciate it if u tell me what you mentioned in your cover letter and what was ur elective studies and practical experience during college was about?

If anyone can see my msg and can help as well, i would be so grateful.

Thank you


----------



## joy greek (Jun 18, 2017)

*Title of Architect*



Flames123 said:


> Hi renderman,
> 
> Looks like you did not get a reply from any of us
> Did you apply already?
> ...


Hi Flames123, 
I am currently 457 sponsored as architect and willing to apply for 189. But since I am not registered in Australia, I cannot use the title of "Architect" (I am employed as "Team Leader"). Therefore I am going to ask my employer for a reference letter but I doubt this can state the title "Architect". I am worried this may cause a visa refusal as I claim 5 point for my job experience (tot 60 points). Do you have any advice?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ali4 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi friends, 
I had recenlty applied for acca stage 1 assement with a 5 year bachelors degree from mumbai university and a 2 years masters degree from YCMOU in india. But my result was negative like most of you guys and i wasnt able to understand why. Has anyone gone through the same recently? 
One of my seniors with the same qualification plus an additional masters from UK had applied a year back and he got through. 
So i am confused if i should consider for an appeal.
Your comments will be highly appreciated

Thanks.


----------



## Ali4 (Jun 29, 2017)

maidofhonour said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I have been reading posts on this forum since the last 6 months with a sinking heart, noting that no Indian Architect on the forum has received a positive assessment for stage 1 from AACA in the last couple of years atleast.
> 
> ...


Hi i got a negative assesment even with a masters degree.


----------



## Ali4 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello friends,
I thought of sharing my acca outcome reason for not suitable. If any of you guys can share your results as well for a negative outcome may be we can figure out what acca really wants.

Mine goes as follows 

??in AACA?s opinion the documentation submitted does not evidence comparability to an accredited professional course in architecture from a recognised Australian school of Architecture.?


----------



## kumarhn (May 31, 2017)

*Appealing to AACA*

Hi All,

received the outcome and "not suitable".
I am quite shocked, as one of my friend who graduated along with me with same grades got through and I didn't. The only thing is he holds a masters degree from UK and I graduated from Singapore. (My friend applied like 2 years back and I applied recently)

Planning to appeal to AACA. Has anyone appealed to AACA and got a positive outcome? Please advise.

My only concern is where should I start, on what basis they rejected and how I can work out to say that their decision is wrong (apparently, AACA is a secretive organisation that they don't provide any info, unlike other assessment bodies who are pretty much open).

Regards


----------



## Ali4 (Jun 29, 2017)

kumarhn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> received the outcome and "not suitable".
> I am quite shocked, as one of my friend who graduated along with me with same grades got through and I didn't. The only thing is he holds a masters degree from UK and I graduated from Singyapore. (My friend applied like 2 years back and I applied recently)
> ...



I am also figuring out the same.what was the message from acca in your assesment? 
Mine is posted above. If you could share t
It could help. 
Also what is your qualification and from which college ?


----------



## kumarhn (May 31, 2017)

Ali4 said:


> I am also figuring out the same.what was the message from acca in your assesment?
> Mine is posted above. If you could share t
> It could help.
> Also what is your qualification and from which college ?


Hi Ali,

well, the usual reply 'Not Suitable'
i graduated from Andhra University and MSc Sustainable design from National University of Singapore.
Apparently my friend from Delhi Uni along with NUS degree also got rejected.

I am now thinking about appealing, but is it worth the time and effort?


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I am an Indian Architect (Punjab Technical University) with masters from university of Nottingham. I have recently applied for the assessment and after reading all the comments and experience its disheartening. Can anyone please let me know the time taken by the AACA for the moment of truth. I got receiving on 29 April 2017 and haven't got anything yet from them.

Please anyone with response could reply..

Thanks!

Waseem


----------



## omar1987 (Jul 15, 2017)

*AACA Stage 1 Cover Letter*

I am trying to find an example of the cover letter requested by the AACA for stage 1 assessment. It looks like it is an essential part of the assessment and I have been writing mine for the past 2 weeks, but I am still not sure about the format etc.. one of the requirements in the cover letter is to compare the individual content of units of study between your studies and the Australian studies. 

I would appreciate any help from anyone who went through the process and got a positive reply. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## omar1987 (Jul 15, 2017)

girlygo said:


> Hi emo1603,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I am currently preparing my documents for the PA, have u found any reference or sample to the cover letter or not yet? I also need help with it. I am not sure what are the important things to mention or highlight.
> 
> ...


Hello, have you managed to get an example of the cover letter ? I am in the process of writing mine, which I can share with you maybe we can manage to help each other out since an actual sample is not available. As for the skill assessment letter, I think this refers to applying for immigration once you pass stage 1 assessment and they send you the assessment letter.


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi all,

I've read that AACA can provide a skills assessment letter if the verification of accredited architecture course is positive. With this letter, we can lodge an application with DIBP for migration purposes right?

How and who will assess the work experience? If I want to claim points for work experience.


----------



## Ali4 (Jun 29, 2017)

waseem.saifi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am an Indian Architect (Punjab Technical University) with masters from university of Nottingham. I have recently applied for the assessment and after reading all the comments and experience its disheartening. Can anyone please let me know the time taken by the AACA for the moment of truth. I got receiving on 29 April 2017 and haven't got anything yet from them.
> 
> ...


Hi waseem. Did you get your assessment reuslt?


----------



## Ali4 (Jun 29, 2017)

kumarhn said:


> Ali4 said:
> 
> 
> > I am also figuring out the same.what was the message from acca in your assesment?
> ...


Hi kumarhn,
I am not sure if it is worth.but i havent heard about any case that has been successful in the apeal.
I am still waiting to find some way to apply. If you come across any please do share.


----------



## Mena__99 (Jul 25, 2017)

Heĺlo

Just as scared as you're guys , I'm an Architect who lives in Egypt and I have only worked as an Architect planner ,Designer,3D modeler and render also kinda like project manager assistant ... a bad one , I find it hard to focus while I'm living in my imagination. 

Anyway I want to move to Australia and only work as an Architect , I don't have much experience on site nor constructions so construction project manger or project builder could not get the best out of me and Architect Draftsman , is no longer on the List btw 

I haven't tried AACA yet and after reading your experiences with them I'm not confident At all even though I have good reputation on freelancer.com as international Architect designer.

I've graduated from private college name "al shrouk academy " it's certificated in Egypt since 1995 I think

What should I do before I apply to AACA ? Like any chance I can find what courses I am missing and start working on them or enroll them online maybe before I apply to AACA ? Or who should give me an Advice on how to find the missing courses or subjects and study them ??

Please reply as soon as you can , I am freaking out lol

Thanks.


----------



## Mena__99 (Jul 25, 2017)

Mena__99 said:


> Heĺlo
> 
> Just as scared as you're guys , I'm an Architect who lives in Egypt and I have only worked as an Architect planner ,Designer,3D modeler and render also kinda like project manager assistant ... a bad one , I find it hard to focus while I'm living in my imagination.
> 
> ...


I have worked for around 3 years and now I am in charge of designing hospitals in egypt , I have successfully designed or participated in 3 of them already

See I can't focus , always forget something lol


----------



## Mena__99 (Jul 25, 2017)

Also another question , some of you guys said that this is only for immigration purposes , how risky it's to just get any other BA Dgree just to pass the point test then apply for Architect jobs in Australia later on and whether I will be able to find equivalent Diploma or course later in AU to be a Certified Australian Architect later on ? ( I only have Egyptian Bachelor Dgree so I will need to certify it to AU Bachelor degree then master so I can be titled as AU Architect)


----------



## Mena__99 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi , 

I'm new to this site and I'm on the same boat as you are .

I heard from someone around here that you can apply for vetassess in stead of AACA just to get BACHELOR DEGREE for the skill point immigration purposes. 

I like that idea since iam from Egypt Graduated from AL SHROUK ACADEMY 2014 and I have been working ever since as ARCHITECT DESIGNER and online on and off since 2012 as Freelancer Architect .

I have only worked as a Designer never been to the site much that is why iam more worried about construction manager and project builder as alternatives

Also I wander if I've applied to something like architect landscape and got the BA can I still apply on AACA later when I am in Australia using the same documents i have used in landscape Architect ???will I be stuck with landscape only for good??

Is vetassess BA that easy to get ??

Do I have to work with the BA I have when I move to au for example if landscape architect , will be only allowed to work as landscape Architect only ??? No graphic designer or Architect assistant maybe?

My experiences includes designing small town , museum , hospitals (regarding the Egyptian code of hospitals ), villas , residential building , apartment , interior design and decorations

Iam planning on taking masters in Australia but not with student visa , student visa would cover me nor my family back home in Egypt. 

Please if you can answer any of those questions please reply I appreciate it very much,


----------



## nabilahchivelkar (May 22, 2017)

Mena__99 said:


> Heĺlo
> 
> Just as scared as you're guys , I'm an Architect who lives in Egypt and I have only worked as an Architect planner ,Designer,3D modeler and render also kinda like project manager assistant ... a bad one , I find it hard to focus while I'm living in my imagination.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Have you checked on the csol list for architectural draftsperson? 
I too am a graduate architect from Mumbai & here in Brisbane since a week now. I have come here on a state nomination on a 190. 
Did the AACA route and got rejected for reasons cited same as everyone else, hence as suggested by my agent, i went for this category and had no problems with vetasses.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mena__99 (Jul 25, 2017)

nabilahchivelkar said:


> Hi,
> Have you checked on the csol list for architectural draftsperson?
> I too am a graduate architect from Mumbai & here in Brisbane since a week now. I have come here on a state nomination on a 190.
> Did the AACA route and got rejected for reasons cited same as everyone else, hence as suggested by my agent, i went for this category and had no problems with vetasses.
> ...


Congrats First 

I think draftsman is out from the list and csol has changed into stssl not sure why or what's the difference but iam sure that Draftsman is crossed out

I want to try landscape Architect but I wander if I will be able to still take masters in Architect later on using the same BA degree?

How is live in Brisbane?? More expensive than Melbourne? Better opportunities for us ?


----------



## nabilahchivelkar (May 22, 2017)

Mena__99 said:


> Congrats First
> 
> I think draftsman is out from the list and csol has changed into stssl not sure why or what's the difference but iam sure that Draftsman is crossed out
> 
> ...


Check out https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
312111 anzsco code

Its still up. I hope im not wrong, but state sponsorship still stands.

Hence im in Brisbane, QLD. Still applying for jobs. Its been just 1 week though. 

Dont know about Melbourne being expensive (though i have heard that). However climate is wonderful here.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

Ali4 said:


> Hi waseem. Did you get your assessment reuslt?


Hi Ali, No i havent got my result yet. Really worried as most of Indian architects getting negative outcome...


----------



## Ali4 (Jun 29, 2017)

waseem.saifi said:


> Ali4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi waseem. Did you get your assessment reuslt?
> ...


Hi waseem,
Wish you all the best. Do keep us updated about your outcome.


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

yea Sure, I would definitely update whatever outcome may come. So what are you planning for now? Have you applied for architectural draftsman through vetasses?


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

*Architectural WhatsApp Group*

Does Any body knows about any whats app group for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream?


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

hi, did your wife got positive assessment? Please do reply thanks.


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

Did anyone here who has graduated from Manipal University applied for Stage 1 assessment? My heart is sinking reading this thread.


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Guys, My hubby is an architect and we have applied for AACA assessment and completed 6 weeks. My heart is sinking reading this thread. Anyone here from Manipal university who have received a positive assessment in recent years?


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

hi, it is actually dishearting and many people rely on *AACA *assessment for their future and life. it is sad but i have seen only two cases with *positive assessment* and one was from *Manipal university*. i think his id on this forum is Flames something.


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey, guys, i got my result from AACA today and as expected a negative assessment. It is sad and disheartening.


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

Dear all, could anyone please help me, I am an architect with 5+ experience in interior designer in India. As we all know aaca give negative on my degree as an architect, can vetassess will consider my degree and experience in interior designer.


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

*Asssesment*



pwagle said:


> Did anyone here who has graduated from Manipal University applied for Stage 1 assessment? My heart is sinking reading this thread.


Do not want to scare you but chances are very very less. I pray for your positive outcome.


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Waseem

I am new here. How long did it take for AACA to respond to you with negative result?
Please do tell.



waseem.saifi said:


> Hey, guys, i got my result from AACA today and as expected a negative assessment. It is sad and disheartening.


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi

I am also from Pakistan. Can you please tell how long did it take for you to receive result?



paki boy said:


> yes I got positive assessment and the result came last week.


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

29 april 2017 (received) -3 august 2017( result)


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi.. thanks. I never got my result via post. After 14 weeks when I asked on email they sent me a copy via email saying its negative.

Did you apply as any other category after the rejection? Please help.



waseem.saifi said:


> 29 april 2017 (received) -3 august 2017( result)


----------



## Alexkk (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello all, has anyone managed to aooeal to aaca and passed it?


----------



## Alexkk (Aug 15, 2017)

Ali4 said:


> waseem.saifi said:
> 
> 
> > Ali4 said:
> ...


Hi ali,

Have you managed to appeal?


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

waseem.saifi said:


> Hey, guys, i got my result from AACA today and as expected a negative assessment. It is sad and disheartening.


Sorry to Hear that. When did u apply?


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

waseem.saifi said:


> Do not want to scare you but chances are very very less. I pray for your positive outcome.


Hi Wasim, Sorry to hear about your negetive result. Just wanted to know did you apply via an agent or by yourself. When did you apply? How did you receive your result


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

I have applied through an agent and no one takes guarantee with this profession.


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

waseem.saifi said:


> I have applied through an agent and no one takes guarantee with this profession.


Have you thought of Plan B. And how many weeks did it take to get your result


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

pwagle said:


> Have you thought of Plan B. And how many weeks did it take to get your result


They received documents on 29 April 2017 and I got my result on 3 August 2017.
I do not know what to do as architectural draughtman is only open for tasmania and for interior designer i do not know if they will ocnsider our architecture degree.


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Did anyone appealed and get a positive response here?


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Ali

Did you go ahead with the appeal or did you opt for another option? Please let me know of your experience.

Thanks



Ali4 said:


> I am also figuring out the same.what was the message from acca in your assesment?
> Mine is posted above. If you could share t
> It could help.
> Also what is your qualification and from which college ?


----------



## nabilahchivelkar (May 22, 2017)

I am not sure to what extent this information would help, but here goes.
I have been trying to get a job as an "architect" since before i landed (24th july). 
I must say, my research opinion and coming across people in the same line of work, even getting AACA to assess your degree (even i got a negative though) is not enough. 
Local experience is a must. 
I am from India, Mumbai University, and here on a 190 as a architectural draftsperson. And i know colleagues here working as architects in a design consultancy only after getting their masters from an Australia accredited University.
There are many more titles an architect can apply under. Once you get to the place you want to, its upto you work to get you further. 
Also if not masters, one can pursue certification courses here (TAFE certified) like 'certificate IV' in building construction, that is a slight advantage when looking for work. These certificates are not available for overseas applications. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabilahchivelkar (May 22, 2017)

Have also come across people working in developer/engineering /etc firms as a draftsperson/technician/modeller/etc while obtaining a masters/diploma/degree in the choice field and moving on to the where they aim. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiruthika_india (Aug 18, 2017)

*AACA Assessment - Help needed with cover letter and process*

hi Jamal and jawhar84,

My name is Kiruthika and I am architect from India.i studied from Anna University.I am applying for visa subclass 189 and i am going to give skill assessment now. i would like to know if you have a sample cover letter.Also I would like to know if I have to get my syllabus copy signed by my HO. i already got it notarized. Please help me.


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi can anyone in this forum tell me if a sponsored PR would need assessment?


----------



## proshock55 (Aug 25, 2017)

omar1987 said:


> Hello, have you managed to get an example of the cover letter ? I am in the process of writing mine, which I can share with you maybe we can manage to help each other out since an actual sample is not available. As for the skill assessment letter, I think this refers to applying for immigration once you pass stage 1 assessment and they send you the assessment letter.


I am also trying to find an example of the cover letter requested by the AACA for stage 1 assessment for architecture. I have been searching for quite some time, but I haven't still found it as yet and not sure about the format as well. I have completed my architecture from BIT Mesra. The letter requires to compare the individual content of units of uni. with the Australian studies. Will really help if some could assist me for the same.


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi any one in this thread applied as architectural draughtsman post nagetive assessment from AACA for Indian BArch? What was the result? was it helpful?


----------



## dilu.arch (Sep 10, 2017)

*AACA Assessment for BArch (India- Anna University)*

Dear Support,

I am a B Arch graduate (Anna University, India) with 1 Year experience in United Arab Emirates. My husband already have positive skill assessment from ACS (for 263111- Computer Network and System Engineer) and he would like to claim 5 points for spouse qualification. Can 263111 guy claim 5 points for spouse's 232111 positive assessment?


I have referred many forums but i am receiving mixed responses. Some say there is high chance that my B Arch qualification will get rejected as it is from India and some say Indian architects normally get positive skill assessment ( I am planning to to do assessment for 232111-Architect position). What is true?

Your response would be highly appreciated.


----------



## dilu.arch (Sep 10, 2017)

*AACA Assessment for BArch (India- Anna University)*



jawahar84 said:


> Hi I am done with bachelors of architecture from Anna university chennai. I was going to apply for skills assessment under AACA . has anyone gone through the process for the same?


Dear Support,

I am a B Arch graduate (Anna University, India) with 1 Year experience in United Arab Emirates. My husband already have positive skill assessment from ACS (for 263111- Computer Network and System Engineer) and he would like to claim 5 points for spouse qualification. Can 263111 guy claim 5 points for spouse's 232111 positive assessment?


I have referred many forums but i am receiving mixed responses. Some say there is high chance that my B Arch qualification will get rejected as it is from India and some say Indian architects normally get positive skill assessment ( I am planning to to do assessment for 232111-Architect position). What is true?

Your response would be highly appreciated.


----------



## dilu.arch (Sep 10, 2017)

*AACA Assessment for BArch (India- Anna University)*

Dear Support,

I am a B Arch graduate (Anna University, India) with 1 Year experience in United Arab Emirates. My husband already have positive skill assessment from ACS (for 263111- Computer Network and System Engineer) and he would like to claim 5 points for spouse qualification. Can 263111 guy claim 5 points for spouse's 232111 positive assessment?


I have referred many forums but i am receiving mixed responses. Some say there is high chance that my B Arch qualification will get rejected as it is from India and some say Indian architects normally get positive skill assessment ( I am planning to to do assessment for 232111-Architect position). What is true?

Your response would be highly appreciated.


----------



## dilu.arch (Sep 10, 2017)

*Anna University AACA assessment*



jawahar84 said:


> Is there any Architect from Anna University, Chennai who got positive skill assessment. My wife has completed her B.Arch- (5 Years) from a college which is affiliated to Anna University. Is this degree recognized by AACA?


I have done B arch from Anna University chennai (2011-2016). B Arch from Anna university assessment is generally positive\ negative?


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Guys, Like most of you all here my husband also got a negative assessment from AACA. Where as few of his juniors and seniors under the same curriculum had cleared the assessment couple of years ago.

Had couple of queries here
1. Did anyone try re-appeal? does it really work?
2. Did anyone here try opting for architectural drafts person and clear the assessment?
3. As of not the state sponsorship for architectural draftsperson is open only in Tasmania, anyone here in this forum from Tasmania? Want to know how is the job front there and is it worth the try?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi as most of the ppl in this group, my hubby received a negative assessment from AACA.

Its very disheartening but at least the solace is that we were prepared to face this . Thanks to this group.

Since many here suggested that its better to take up architectural draftsperson, we are considering taking this up. But the question is is it worth the try. The state sponsorship is only available in Tasmania and from January 2018 they are going to introduce mandatory 2 year study in Tasmania.

We checked ACT and though it says that the application is closed they still have a clause that overseas candidate can be nominated if they have some close relative living in Canberra. 

We are totally confused and looking forward for some leads from all here .. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## abby2443 (Oct 4, 2017)

jim136 said:


> @ nanlop55,
> 
> Am also at the stage applying as an architect from Nigeria. Lets connect


Hi jim, have you done your assessment? Can we link up?


----------



## Filfil (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone, need an advice with regard to stage 1 application. 
1. You are only required to obtain stage 1 positive assessment to lodge with your migration visa?
2. Stage 2 Aaca will only be possible after you reside in Australia?
3. With regard to the application itself, are we required to submit previous work done at uni to demonstrate compliance with the 7 fields? Or the syllabus or detailed script is sufficient?
4. Any advice for the cover letter?

Thanking you all in advance


----------



## somnan (Oct 10, 2017)

Dear all, 
My academic background is Architect, and I completed BArch in 2007 and later in 2010, I completed my Mastered in Environmental Management from NUS. Although I am registered Architect under COA, India, since 2012, for over 5 years I am working as Landscape Designer.

It would be great if anyone can advise me whether I should apply to AACA for assessment to apply as "232111: ARCHITECT" or VETASSES to assess my qualification to apply as "232112: Landscape Architect"

In additional please advice me whether I should apply for "Points Test Advice only (for applicants with non-VETASSESS Occupations)" before "Full Skills Assessment"

Thanks and Kind Regards
Somdeep


----------



## salahalgadi (Apr 29, 2016)

I think its better to try vetassess they are much better than AACA and the chancess are higher to get positive outcome with them .


----------



## fareedqazi (Sep 19, 2017)

proshock55 said:


> I am also trying to find an example of the cover letter requested by the AACA for stage 1 assessment for architecture. I have been searching for quite some time, but I haven't still found it as yet and not sure about the format as well. I have completed my architecture from BIT Mesra. The letter requires to compare the individual content of units of uni. with the Australian studies. Will really help if some could assist me for the same.


Please suggest if for architects do they also require assessment for work experience?


----------



## fareedqazi (Sep 19, 2017)

bumcykcyk said:


> Hm, I won't be able to help you with the appeal as I was recognized without any comments. My study subject sounds the same so not sure why you weren't recognized.
> 
> Sorry I can't help mate.


Hi, I want apply for Assessment to AACA but I am worried to see comments that they most of the time rejects the B.Arch from India. Could you help what needs to be mentioned in the application.


----------



## jundie1015 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi to All Architects,
Anyone here who can help me with the sample cover letter for AACA?
I'm in the process of applying the overseas qualification assessment program of the AACA but im having a problem filling up the forms and how to start my cover letter.
Any help with this matter is much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Muqeet10AR26 (Sep 8, 2017)

m1shka said:


> Hi.. thanks. I never got my result via post. After 14 weeks when I asked on email they sent me a copy via email saying its negative.
> 
> Did you apply as any other category after the rejection? Please help.


Please can you tell from which university have you graduated. As I am also applying and have graduated from Mehran University Jamshoro.


----------



## Muqeet10AR26 (Sep 8, 2017)

paki boy said:


> Yes I can guide you but I did my assessment through one agent and the copy of form and cover letter I can't provide you as he didn't share it with me.
> 
> Well I graduated from Dawood College of Architecture and Planning which was affiliated with mehran university of engineering and technology, well you can ask me anything I will help you out.


Brother I am also from Pakistan. Graduate Architect from Mehran University. Can you please give me the details of your agent. 

Regards.


----------



## nayabzafar (Mar 4, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Thanks for your fast reply  am actually spused to recive my AACA results within days now :joy: I was just nervously about what it might be :smiley: I will prepare the architectural drafts person....is it okay if I only have one year of experience (with the title architect)?


hello, 
I have also done B.Sc architectural engineering, should I go for AACA?
or look for another occupation?
please reply.


----------



## Mena__99 (Jul 25, 2017)

I am just as confused as you are but I have overseas experience in architecture and decor ( worked over the Internet for a while as a ceo provider of Architectural services around the globe over the Internet

Last project I'm working on is a 135k sq.m 4 floors Modern school in Sudia Arabia 

I'm still worried that I might get a negative results from the Aaca , I believe I have mush more knowledge than working as a draftsman as well .

Have anyone tried to get draftsman B.arch just to immigrants but then worked as an architect in a respected architecture firm ?

I feel stepping down to drafts man wouldn't support me in the future in anyway , I always pick the jobs than can teach me something valuable in Architecture and creativity , I don't think drafts man would help me with that 

I had my B.A from shrouk academy in Egypt which isn't very popular not even in Egypt to be honest but I achieved much by self learning


----------



## Nish1234 (Dec 4, 2017)

Pixy_9 said:


> Hello All,
> I've been a silent spectator here for the last 4-5 months. The info you have all shared has been mighty insightful.
> 
> I received my AACA Assessment yesterday, and unfortunately, I have been deemed 'Not Suitable'. I do know for a fact that juniors from my university have moved to Australia on PR, so I cannot fathom why I did not receive a positive response from AACA, despite compying with all their requests, and submitting every single document they had asked for.
> ...


Hi Pixy, Could you please advise the update on your veritass skill update. My friend Architect from India has just got not suitable from aaca and is thinking of this new route of applying as an Architectural Draughtsman with VETASSESS, please advise the process on how to go about it


----------



## rohanchaudhari1988 (Mar 10, 2018)

nabilahchivelkar said:


> Hi,
> Have you checked on the csol list for architectural draftsperson?
> I too am a graduate architect from Mumbai & here in Brisbane since a week now. I have come here on a state nomination on a 190.
> Did the AACA route and got rejected for reasons cited same as everyone else, hence as suggested by my agent, i went for this category and had no problems with vetasses.
> ...


Can you please help me with the application as an architectural draftsperson, please?


----------



## rohanchaudhari1988 (Mar 10, 2018)

*In the same boat*



Nish1234 said:


> Hi Pixy, Could you please advise the update on your veritass skill update. My friend Architect from India has just got not suitable from aaca and is thinking of this new route of applying as an Architectural Draughtsman with VETASSESS, please advise the process on how to go about it


Hey, all I hope you all are doing great, I am new to this forum and need some help. 

I got a negative assessment from AACA too in 2015. I was already doing masters here at UNSW at that time but Masters in sustainable design is not on the skilled list, so I feel kinda trapped. I am on my TR now since 2017 MAY and it expires in MAY 2019.

Anyone in this forum who is an architect from has recently applied as an architectural draftsperson and got a positive assessment? please reply.


----------



## potterhead (Mar 27, 2018)

What was the outcome of your AACA application?


----------



## athelene (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello. For those who have received a positive skills assessment from AACA (stage 2), I'd like to ask if part-time overseas work experience (8 months in my case, working an average of 20 hours per week) would count as 8 months in the total years of employment or would it only count for 4 months? And did AACA have to deduct any year(s) of work experience?


----------



## kunalthapliyal (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello Everyone!! 

Can anyone provide information about who (which organization) asses architects overseas work experience for PR purpose?

As AACA clearly states that they do not evaluate work experience. Please advise on this

Regards
Kunal T.


----------



## kunalthapliyal (Jul 3, 2017)

what's your application status? I am also an architect from New Delhi.

Regards
Kunal Thapliyal


----------



## Tariqwali (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi everyone today i got my assesment and its not suitable i am planning to review and appeal i have done B.Arch 5 years 10 semesters and got experience of 6 years also i am registered with local recognise body PCATP. Any one here who faced same and applied for review and got positive response please share details much appreciated.👍


----------



## paki boy (May 18, 2016)

Dear from which university you graduated?


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

*Architect*



Tariqwali said:


> Hi everyone today i got my assesment and its not suitable i am planning to review and appeal i have done B.Arch 5 years 10 semesters and got experience of 6 years also i am registered with local recognise body PCATP. Any one here who faced same and applied for review and got positive response please share details much appreciated.👍


please do not waste time on architect profile, for southasian it is very difficult to get a positive assessment. Try for architectural draftperson


----------



## Juan Cruz (May 16, 2018)

Hi guys! 

My name is Juan cruz I am from Argentina. I already prepared all my documents to send to ACCA!! However I just wondering if someone could give me a hand with the cover letter..I pointed out a few things in it but not so sure it is 100% correct! 
If some one could send me a cover to compare with mine would be awesome or at least give me some tips I will appreciate it a lot!

My email <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=4450274 kaju/moderator*
Thank you so much in advanced!!
Look forward to hearing from any of you 😀

Cheers


----------



## Rob_John (May 15, 2018)

Hi all, would like to know what's the prospect of getting invited for Architect 232111?

Normally is it easy to get invited?


----------



## Juan Cruz (May 16, 2018)

Rob_John said:


> Hi all, would like to know what's the prospect of getting invited for Architect 232111?
> 
> Normally is it easy to get invited?


Hi Rob!
I not sure whether it is easy or not. But if this help you I just know that the last invitations to apply skilled visa has been up to 70 points! 
How you going with your documents?? If it is something I can help you with...just let me know!

Cheer!


----------



## Juan Cruz (May 16, 2018)

kunalthapliyal said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Can anyone provide information about who (which organization) asses architects overseas work experience for PR purpose?
> 
> ...


----------



## Juan Cruz (May 16, 2018)

Tariqwali said:


> Hi everyone today i got my assesment and its not suitable i am planning to review and appeal i have done B.Arch 5 years 10 semesters and got experience of 6 years also i am registered with local recognise body PCATP. Any one here who faced same and applied for review and got positive response please share details much appreciated.👍


Hi Tariqwali!

I am really, really sorry hearing that! It’s a shame the didn’t recognise your qualification! But don’t give up it’s a matter of be persistent and at the end you are gonna get what you are looking for 💪🏼🙌🏻
I am struggling with my cover letter to send all my documents to ACCA for assess my qualification stage 1. I just wondering if you can help me with this! 
Anyway I hope the best with your assessment!!! 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻

Cheers


----------



## Maleeha (May 20, 2018)

hello ! can you please guide me through all this. one of my senior's assessment got approved, and the rest of the mates who studied from the same architecture school got rejected... I am gonna very soon,..just confused ..need help


----------



## Maleeha (May 20, 2018)

From NED


----------



## Maleeha (May 20, 2018)

Bro, can you please share your self assessment matrix?


----------



## Maleeha (May 20, 2018)

kindly share the details of the agent?


----------



## Maleeha (May 20, 2018)

Hello! I did'nt get that how by covering up the same syllabi and course outline.... one of my senior's application got accepted and another ones got rejected ? how is it even possible..same school, same course outline, same credit hours...then what is missing??


----------



## Maleeha (May 20, 2018)

Hi! can you please help...I am gonna apply for stage 1 - Degree Assessment, I am a bit confused... a few seniors applicatin got accepted and other rejected.. I couldnt understand, same course outline, same syllabis everything is ditto same then why is this happening...infact same school...
I couldn't understand the reason


----------



## Maleeha (May 20, 2018)

Muqeet10AR26 said:


> Brother I am also from Pakistan. Graduate Architect from Mehran University. Can you please give me the details of your agent.
> 
> Regards.


 Hi, I am from NED, can you please help...
connect via <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here": http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## kennyareola (Mar 7, 2018)

Dear all,
i'm new on forum and have been reading all your post.
i wish to encourage as many as had not gotted a positive response as regards their assessment not to give up and to those that had a positive response, i wish all all the best in their endeavours


----------



## Muqeet10AR26 (Sep 8, 2017)

well it is a risk that you have to take, otherwise go for architectural draftsperson or if you have relevant experience go for Construction manager


----------



## alexfaliboga (May 18, 2018)

Hi everyone ! I'm just filling my self-assessment matrix and there's one thing I don't understand. They ask us to write down the subjects that we studied, and match them to the 7 core areas of study in Australia. There's that category "Year No. 1,2,3,4,5" and from what I understand is you have to write the year when you finished a certain subject of study which.. I understand. 
Say you started one subject at the beginning of your studies and finished that subject after the third year, you write 3 in the box. What about a subject that you started and finished in the third year alone, do you still write 3 ?. What's confusing me is the difference - for one subject you studied three years, for the other you studied just one. Am I supposed to write "3" in this situation either way ?


----------



## abby2443 (Oct 4, 2017)

*Help!!*

Hi JUAN CRUZ, how are you? I hope you have done your assessment already? And hope it was positive. Please i need help with my assessment matrix for AACA. Please reply me. Thanks!



Juan Cruz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My name is Juan cruz I am from Argentina. I already prepared all my documents to send to ACCA!! However I just wondering if someone could give me a hand with the cover letter..I pointed out a few things in it but not so sure it is 100% correct!
> If some one could send me a cover to compare with mine would be awesome or at least give me some tips I will appreciate it a lot!
> ...


----------



## teknoarch (Sep 8, 2018)

*Electives for AACA Assessment*

Hi, 

I have a question regarding core courses requirement for AACA. 
I have got a Bachelor in Architecture from Pakistan 5 years (10 semester). My university did not offer electives with credit hours. They were offered as guest tutorials and workshops without any credits dedicated.

Has anyone got a positive assessment without having mentioned dedicated credit hours for elective on their Academic transcript?


----------



## teknoarch (Sep 8, 2018)

paki boy said:


> Yes he did it for me I just send him the high resolution scanned document once it was done he send me the copy of that by email.


Hi Paki boy, I wanted to ask if you got positive assessment? 
also my question is that did your university offer electives as separate stream with dedicated credit hours? 
As mine did not and I am worried if that may lead to negative assessment....


----------



## zabeelshafip (Sep 28, 2018)

I did a lot of research on why AACA is rejecting most of the Architects from India. As per the guide book from AACA , there should be a minimum of 5 year of study excluding internship. In India, almost all the colleges have b arch with 5 years Including the internship. This looks like the main reason


----------



## PD86 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi! 
I'm working towards my Skills Assessment as well. My university also has one sem as internship. However, I have also done my Masters. Does that count?


----------



## PD86 (Oct 29, 2018)

PD86 said:


> Hi!
> I'm working towards my Skills Assessment as well. My university also has one sem as internship. However, I have also done my Masters. Does that count?


Hi Everyone!

As I had mentioned in my previous post, I am applying for a Skills Assessment via AACA. Could anyone help me with the following...

1. As I have read before, and it is on the AACA guide booklet, they do not accept courses which have one semester as practical training. I have done my Masters in London. Would a combined Skills Assessment be valid? 
Has anyone had this issue? 

2. Is anyone willing to share their documents as a sample with me? I promise I am an honest person and will not use it for anything else but guidance. 

3. Any information regarding the process is welcome and appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## PD86 (Oct 29, 2018)

kunalthapliyal said:


> what's your application status? I am also an architect from New Delhi.
> 
> Regards
> Kunal Thapliyal


Hi Kunal, 

Have you been able to get your AACA skills assessment?


----------



## er.shabeer87 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi..

I have B Arch degree from Anna university. I know Indian Architects are not getting positive assessment from AACA.

I have 2 years of experience. Is it possible for a Indian BArch graduate to get positive assessment for 232112: Landscape Architect??


----------



## Kenuro (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello fellow architects. 

Just would like to explain what I think is required for positive assessment. 
- basically your overall architectural education needs to be at least 5 years 
- in Australia normally bachelor degree is 3 years and masters are 2 years. Total 5 years. This means you need to have a master degree to be positively assessed 
- if you check out page of Australia accredited universities it’s mentioned there that master degree is required next to each university listed. 
- what I think is that if your bachelor degree took you 5 years to complete it doesn’t matter for AACA. They need masters degree 
- if one of your semesters only includes internship, this is fine as well, as long as you took necessary amount of classes that are required by AACA
- if your bachelors and masters are from different universities, that’s normal and totally fine 
- when you apply for assessment you have to mention both degrees (bachelors and masters) and included necessary documents for both

I might be wrong but that’s what I think. 

Hope above info helps


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

Kenuro said:


> Hello fellow architects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a masters degree from university of nottingham and a bachelor degree from Punjab Technical University but unfortunately i got negative result from AACA. So there is no set criteria for the assesment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PD86 (Oct 29, 2018)

waseem.saifi said:


> I have a masters degree from university of nottingham and a bachelor degree from Punjab Technical University but unfortunately i got negative result from AACA. So there is no set criteria for the assesment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, 

I am considering applying as an Architectural Draftsperson as well. I don't think I have the time (patience and money) to apply to AACA and wait for their feedback. Would you mind guiding me through the process of applying as an Architectural Draftperson? I.e share templates if possible?


----------



## Niloufar (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi, 
I have also my masters' degree from University of Nottingham, Master of Architecture in Design and I am in the process of applying for assessment of my qualifications. Did you have your part II qualification that have been rejected?


----------



## Niloufar (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi,

Have you already done your assessment? Is it only for Tasmania?


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi. I think architectural draftsperson is useless as no state is accepting this profession. It was removed from NSW too this year. Do you have a relative in SA? Or you have 80 points and above (including 5 state points) then you can try SA.





PD86 said:


> waseem.saifi said:
> 
> 
> > I have a masters degree from university of nottingham and a bachelor degree from Punjab Technical University but unfortunately i got negative result from AACA. So there is no set criteria for the assesment.
> ...


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello everyone, hope most of you are sailing on the same boat like me. I am done with my assessment with architectural Draftsperson, but unfortunately no state is open as of now except tasmania 489. I am too much worried and confuse. Anyone any idea if NSW or queensland coming up with their new list with our occupation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadafsmr (Dec 29, 2018)

*AACA Overseas Assessment*

Hi Guys,

I've completed my bachelors degree in Architecture in 2015. It was 4 years full time program. I started working after graduation. I've got the following questions regarding AACA assessment:

1. Is it ok if my architectural program was a 4 years program? or it has to be a 5 years programme to get positive outcome from AACA?

2. AACA website indicates that they do not assess my work experience, unless I'm an Australian resident. The question is, how my work experience will be assessed as I want to claim points for 5+ years of work experience when I apply for subclass 189?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ozaaca (Jan 1, 2019)

Did you finally get an answer to this. This is exactly where I'm stuck. What is the difference between qualification number and year no columns?



alexfaliboga said:


> Hi everyone ! I'm just filling my self-assessment matrix and there's one thing I don't understand. They ask us to write down the subjects that we studied, and match them to the 7 core areas of study in Australia. There's that category "Year No. 1,2,3,4,5" and from what I understand is you have to write the year when you finished a certain subject of study which.. I understand.
> Say you started one subject at the beginning of your studies and finished that subject after the third year, you write 3 in the box. What about a subject that you started and finished in the third year alone, do you still write 3 ?. What's confusing me is the difference - for one subject you studied three years, for the other you studied just one. Am I supposed to write "3" in this situation either way ?


----------



## CopperRed (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi,

Am looking for a sample cover letter for AACA stage 1 - overseas qualification assessment. 
Can you please help me on this.

Thanks.


----------



## PD86 (Oct 29, 2018)

CopperRed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am looking for a sample cover letter for AACA stage 1 - overseas qualification assessment.
> Can you please help me on this.
> ...


Any Luck? I'm looking for one as well.


----------



## CopperRed (Feb 25, 2018)

PD86 said:


> Any Luck? I'm looking for one as well.


No. Trying to find a reference, could not get any.


----------



## PD86 (Oct 29, 2018)

CopperRed said:


> No. Trying to find a reference, could not get any.


Have you completed your self assessment matrix? I am working on mine and have run out of space in some of the segments. Are you facing the same issue?


----------



## CopperRed (Feb 25, 2018)

PD86 said:


> Have you completed your self-assessment matrix? I am working on mine and have run out of space in some of the segments. Are you facing the same issue?


yes, Done with the matrix. Have not faced such issue.

Anyone out there, please provide some reference for the cover letter.
Also, I don't have a link for my syllabus from the university website. so I need to explain all the comparison in 2 A4 Sheets in the cover sheet. so any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## PD86 (Oct 29, 2018)

CopperRed said:


> yes, Done with the matrix. Have not faced such issue.
> 
> Anyone out there, please provide some reference for the cover letter.
> Also, I don't have a link for my syllabus from the university website. so I need to explain all the comparison in 2 A4 Sheets in the cover sheet. so any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Even I am facing the same issue. I have soft copies of my syllabus but am unable to provide links. I am pretty much writing an essay comparing my education with Australian education (found some course syllabus online). Its quite a task to get this done in 2 A4 sheets.


----------



## funday (May 19, 2019)

*AACA Assessment*

I have done my B.Arch from VTU, Bangalore in 2003 & wish to apply for Stage-1 (AACA). Senior members, please advise if anyone has successful assessment? If so, please help with the questions below:
1) Is it ok to provide soft copy of syllabus (of year 2000) & also provide website link for recent syllabus?
2) How can I map subjects studied (vs Australian core subjects)?
3) any B.Arch VTU success stories on this forum?

Thanks


----------



## gobsaini (Jun 12, 2019)

Any Luck...


----------



## gobsaini (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello Fellow architects

Any Indian Architect there who has got positive skill assessment?

I have done B.Arch ,5 year degree from PTU Punjab, India
My wife has done 5 year B.Arch Degree from GNDU, India. Also she has done M.arch(2 years) in Urban Design from GNDU, Amritsar, India. 

The problem is that our course has mandatory 6 month training which is not counted by the AACA for positive skill assessment.

Shall we proceed for the assessment for my wife as she is having 10+4 semesters of study(B.Arch +M.Arch) or should we go by some other profession such as A.D or university lecturer.

Your views will be appreciated 


Thanks


----------



## MJArch (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Any Architects with 5 years Bachelor Degree (B.Arch) managed to get positive assessment from AACA? After reading the posts in this thread I understand that it is very difficult to get positive assessment from AACA with Bachelor Degree. Many commented that the reason could be the compulsory training period which is included in the 5 year degree duration.

As per AACA, This training period does not contribute to the minimum period of study.

Can anyone suggest a good & exercised MARA agent for AACA skill assessment? I would like to check my eligibility.

Thanks.


----------



## MJArch (Nov 23, 2019)

MJArch said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Any Architects with 5 years Bachelor Degree (B.Arch) managed to get positive assessment from AACA? After reading the posts in this thread I understand that it is very difficult to get positive assessment from AACA with Bachelor Degree. Many commented that the reason could be the compulsory training period which is included in the duration of 5 years degree.
> 
> ...


Can anyone advise on this? Thanks.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

funday said:


> I have done my B.Arch from VTU, Bangalore in 2003 & wish to apply for Stage-1 (AACA). Senior members, please advise if anyone has successful assessment? If so, please help with the questions below:
> 1) Is it ok to provide soft copy of syllabus (of year 2000) & also provide website link for recent syllabus?
> 2) How can I map subjects studied (vs Australian core subjects)?
> 3) any B.Arch VTU success stories on this forum?
> ...


Hi, 
This story sounds like mine from 2016. If I were you, I wouldn't waste the time, money and effort in applying through AACA. Me along with 3 others from VTU got a negative assessment. Luckily my job title and duties matched Construction Project Manager role. So I went ahead with Vetassess. They need a lot of documentation to give you a positive skills assessment. You should definitely try this if you haven't.

Cheers,
NM


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

MJArch said:


> Can anyone advise on this? Thanks.


I wouldn't recommend AACA. Most people waiting for an invite being onshore, and others desperately relying on this have washed hands. Try vetassess instead. 133111 if you have experience working in construction management and can provide substantial documentation along with a couple of recommendations from managers (this worked wonders for me). All the best

Cheers,
NM


----------



## MJArch (Nov 23, 2019)

frozen said:


> Hi,
> This story sounds like mine from 2016. If I were you, I wouldn't waste the time, money and effort in applying through AACA. Me along with 3 others from VTU got a negative assessment. Luckily my job title and duties matched Construction Project Manager role. So I went ahead with Vetassess. They need a lot of documentation to give you a positive skills assessment. You should definitely try this if you haven't.
> 
> Cheers,
> NM


Hi Frozen,

When you received negative assessment, did they specify any reason for rejection? Could you please let me know if your degree is 5 years degree including mandatory training?

Also Please share if you have any sample cover letter for AACA.

Thanks.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

No reasons were mentioned apart from " NOT SUITABLE" . This was in 2016.
Yes. Under COA India, my B.Arch 5 years degree had a compulsory 1 semester traineeship.
I do not have the letter mate, Sorry.

Cheers,
NM


----------



## priyank11194 (Mar 11, 2020)

Copperfish said:


> hi guys,
> 
> My husband is applying for Visa 189. He has already assessed his qualification from ACS as an software engineer. I am an certified Architect. Now for an extra 5 points we need to assess my qualification as an architect. I am a graduate from recognized university in India and have relevant work experience. To do that do i need to do it via Form PA or Form V or Form OA given in AACA. It's somehow confusing
> 
> ...


Hi,

I knew it has been a old post. I am trying to clear stage 2 assessment of AACA and currently making portfolio for the same. 

What was your outcome of application from AACA?


----------



## Vdth (May 18, 2021)

CopperRed said:


> yes, Done with the matrix. Have not faced such issue.
> 
> Anyone out there, please provide some reference for the cover letter.
> Also, I don't have a link for my syllabus from the university website. so I need to explain all the comparison in 2 A4 Sheets in the cover sheet. so any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Hi,

Did you find a sample cover letter? Can you share it with me?

Thank you.


----------

